#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-04
<JeZ-l-Lee> KDE and now Gnome are terrible - only viable desktop environment left is XFCE
<JeZ-l-Lee> guess I missed the meeting
<charlie-tca> It was about 1-1/2 hours ago
<JeZ-l-Lee> sorry, was at work
 * micahg -> back
<knome> charlie-tca, still on?
<knome> anybody interested in testing the imgcapt wordpress-plugin? pm me
<Unit193> knome: WOuld that just be going to a website? :P
<knome> Unit193, yes
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: I don't show any changes to the 64bit alternate image since july 1, is that a mistake? Do we need to have the server kicked again or something?
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/ shows it updating every day, but reality is that it has not changed.
<mr_pouit> it failed today again
<mr_pouit> ah, alternate?
<mr_pouit> I don't know
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will go to #ubuntu-release and see if I can find out what is happening. It might need something on the server end
<charlie-tca> No images to test today. Take the day and rest up. 
<charlie-tca> astraljava, Unit193 : images are broken today. Should be working tomorrow
<knome> sent email to the developer ML
<knome> those who are interested, reply me in the next minutes and you'll get the account created right away
<astraljava> knome: I'd love to, but I don't have my test machines with me yet. Nor do I have a decent network connection in this apartment either. Will keep you posted about how things develop, might get the machines for next week, but no idea about the connection yet.
<knome> astraljava, you only need a web browser to test it :)
<knome> astraljava, but yeah, the offer is valid for as long as we test it
<astraljava> knome: Oh. I thought you meant the gmusic-thingie (that would run in Xubuntu). Sorry, I accidentally deleted the email already.
<astraljava> knome: Then sure, please create me one!
<knome> irc nick i suppose and irc real name, but which email addy?
<astraljava> nick at kapsi and you know which country, I presume. :)
<knome> yup ;)
<knome> ok, you should have email now
<knome> i wonder where charlie-tca is hiding :)
<astraljava> Yep, I'm in.
<knome> good!
<astraljava> Wondered about that too.
<astraljava> Okay, now what? Like I said, I apologize but I deleted the email with instructions in a rush. :-/
<knome> heh, well, there was not much instructions in the mail itself
<astraljava> Oh okay.
<knome> http://knome.fi/demo/wp/?page_id=11
<knome> that should tell you all you need to know
<astraljava> Okay, thanks! I am finding it confusing after I uploaded an image. It asks me to "select a radiobutton", but I'm not seeing any.
<knome> yeah, because you don't have any captions! :)
<knome> but yeah, i suppose that can be confusing...
<knome> added that to the bugs list
<astraljava> Ahh... right, I should add one before. Gotcha. But yeah, that should be more informative.
<knome> maybe something like "After adding a caption..."
<astraljava> That should do it.
<knome> i'm also going to replace the dull question mark with an icon, that would try to be somewhat informative as well
<astraljava> Sure, sure.
<knome> at least no serious bugs about how it works, yet (huh :D)
<astraljava> Maybe also change the wording on "...and click the preview image...", maybe point somewhere on the preview image and click to place the position field... or something. I'm not really good at this kind of English. :D
<astraljava> No, not really. :)
<knome> yeah
<astraljava> Okay, now that I saved and published it, how can I actually see the caption?
<knome> go edit the page "Playground for ImgCapt"
<knome> actually, i think it's a valid point to tell on the main imgcapt page how to add it to a post/page
<astraljava> Yeah the problem from my point of view is that you see all the Images with Captions on them. But you cannot click on the thumbnails to get to see the captions in action.
<knome> but you can see them in action in the edit-view
<knome> so would a link from the image to the edit-view be a solution?
<astraljava> True, but Edit usually implies something else than just plain Viewing.
<knome> yeah...
<knome> then again, a plain preview-view doesn't make much sense, since the preview is on the edit page as well
<astraljava> So would it be possible to just see the captions on the images, and maybe have the link for editing there as well?
<knome> maybe change the link title to "Edit and preview" ?
<astraljava> Okay, that would make much more sense.
<knome> having the captions in the thumbnail images would require more jQuery, and i don't actually see how that would make sense
<astraljava> Well, what's the purpose? Is there no "slideshow"-kinda thingie? I am not very familiar with the concept. :)
<knome> yeah, there is no slideshow
<knome> did you try hovering over the caption you added?
<astraljava> Okay, then I understand. It's just for the people who upload these. Then no need for changing the link. Edit will do just fine.
<knome> http://elementaryos.org/discover
<knome> yeah, this is just for people managing the website
<astraljava> Sure, sure. It does everything that's needed, then.
<knome> yup :)
<knome> i still think the "Edit and preview" -wording could be better
<knome> doesn't hurt to be more precies
<knome> *precise
<astraljava> True.
<knome> at least when you have that much space..
<astraljava> So how tricky will it be for the end-user to hover over the caption? About the same as the uploader in the Edit screen?
<knome> http://shimmerproject.org/project/gmusicbrowser/
<knome> there's one imgcapt image in action, with multiple notes
<astraljava> Okay. Are they shown all the time, though? I don't know whether I really like that... ;) But then again, I'm weird like that. :)
<knome> hmm, what do you mean shown all the time?
<astraljava> Like the blue spots are visible all the time?
<knome> if the text notes are shown all the time, that's a bug
<knome> yeah, they are
<knome> what do you suggest then
<knome> show them when hovering over the image?
<astraljava> Yeah. For an informative page, it shouldn't matter. But what about someone who presents beautiful pictures, but wants to deliver some details somewhere?
<knome> yeah
<knome> i suppose that could be an option
<astraljava> It would be great, but then again the user should know somehow that it's got those, but they're not plainly visible.
<astraljava> I have no idea how to deliver that.
<knome> that shouldn't be too hard reallly
<knome> maybe then you'd have to have a description
<knome> "hover over the image to see notes"
<knome> but then again, that should not be the worry of the plugin
<astraljava> Well, yeah. That's true. Okay, sounds like something I'd have no beef with! :D
<astraljava> Yeah I agree, the plugin doesn't need to care whether or not the uploader adds a description or not.
<knome> that also leaves more possibilities on how to style/position the description
<astraljava> Sure.
<astraljava> But yeah, great work on that one!
<knome> thanks :)
<knome> some of the bugs are already fixed, btw
<knome> well, mostly the wording issues
<astraljava> Cool!
<knome> more bugs splatted: http://knome.fi/demo/wp/?page_id=46
<astraljava> knome: Excellent. I do wish though that you won't implement the "captions under the image" wishlist bug, though.
<astraljava> -though
<knome> that would be an option, not obligatory :)
<knome> and that wishlish item is from me ;)
<knome> because i just figured some uses where it makes more sense
<astraljava> Okay, yeah maybe it has some uses. I really like the bubble, though. :)
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> the bubble is actually themable with css
<knome> this is just the default
<astraljava> Right, it's still kinda cute. :)
<knome> heh, thanks, and good
<knome> good defaults++
<astraljava> Indeed.
<astraljava> You know, there's one big problem living in Oulu during the summer.
<astraljava> I can't get to sleep.
<astraljava> Too much light.
<astraljava> Perhaps the curtains will bring some relief to that when I actually really move in. :)
<Unit193> I should read that email :P
<knome_web> oh crap.
#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-05
<knome_web> anyway, i actually managed to splat one more bug before the server went dingdong
<Unit193> Eh... Not fun! Do you know why yet?
<knome_web> well no idea, though i emailed the service provider already
<knome_web> (and yes, it's 2am in finland)
<knome_web> i think we're almost up again!
<knome_web> i'm already being asked a password on ssh connection
<knome_web> now we're all the way up to connection refused!
<knome> and we're back
<knome> Unit193, which email? :)
<knome> woot, they just released 3.2
<knome> errm, wordpress 3.2 :)
<knome> woot, the new admin looks sexy
<knome> see for yourself (updated the demo site to 3.2 as well)
<knome> okay, so now every non-ie related bug in imgcapt is fixed, except the translation issue
<Unit193> knome: The one with the WP content
<knome> Unit193, ?
<knome> the bug in "playground" is fixed, since there is no better way to display the span there.
<knome> the xfwm bug is a completely different issue ;)
<knome> err xfpm
<knome> is there any other bug you might be referring to?
<knome> astraljava, thanks for the good feedback!
<astraljava> knome: Thanks for the opportunity to take part. :)
<knome> no problem!
<knome> i'm probably going to add a few other plugins to the site soon..
<astraljava> knome: Just let us know if we can be of assistance when regards to testing.
<knome> astraljava, sure! :)
<knome> some of them actually need next to no testing (have been in use for >year...)
<knome> i suppose the most important thing is to check the installation process to a new installation rather than just maintaining the original plugin installation
<astraljava> knome: Yeah. Read that wrong. Thought you said you were fixing some other plugins. :)
<knome> heh well, there are some plugins that need testing
<knome> probably not fixing, but giving other people access to them might bring out something weird ;)
<knome> and if not anything else, need for additional features might arise
<astraljava> knome: Yeah. It's not always bugs only in existing functionality.
<astraljava> Uhh... #ubuntu is an endeavour. I need to sleep now. :D
<knome> heh :D
<knome> good night!
<astraljava> Thanks, you too!
<knome> (let's see if it's 4am or 6am tonight... ;))
<Unit193> knome: I was talking about the Testing the ImgCapt WordPress plugin email (Really doesn't matter at this point)
<knome> Unit193, :)
<knome> Unit193, i can still create you an account...
<knome> while i fixed many issues, it's still not perfect
<Unit193> knome: If you don't need any more testing (And astralj is better anyway)
<knome> Unit193, i definitely need more testing for imgcapt, the last discussion was about other plugins :)
<Unit193> I could test to the best of my ability, but that may not be all that well (I also wouldn't really be too happy about last name)
<knome> okay, just throw in the initial :)
<Unit193> And you would be OK with that? Cool. PM or email?
<knome> pm is fine
<knome> and yeah, that's fine really
<NevoTech> Hi, I'm a small system builder, and I'm interested in marketing Xubuntu on my website and in ads, who would i talk to?
<astraljava> NevoTech: That would be charlie-tca, pleia2, knome and plantoschka.
<NevoTech> perfect, thank you
<astraljava> NevoTech: Thanks for helping out! :)
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<charlie-tca> Testing alpha2 begins today, all the images should be dated today
<knome> charlie-tca, hey (pong)
<charlie-tca> yes, here
<knome> charlie-tca, you pinged me earlier?
<charlie-tca> I don't remember? I went off line most of yesterday
<knome> would that have been something about the plugin testing, or something else?
<charlie-tca> I don't know now
<knome> heh, okay
<knome> do you want an account to the test site anyway?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> use this nick
<knome> which email?
<charlie-tca> charlie-tca AT ubuntu
<knome> done, you should have email
<charlie-tca> thank you
<knome> np
<xeranas> Hi all,
<xeranas> If I want to learn about devepoping xubuntu where I should start reading maybe good article exist about this?
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/contribute
 * knome is keeping his fingers crossed that the page is up-to-date enough ;)
<xeranas> so first recomended thing is become MOTU?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<charlie-tca> all of the developers for Xubuntu have to start there
<micahg> ugh, it's no longer needed to become MOTU before becoming an Ubuntu developer, there are Per package upload rights as well as packagesets now, I can't speak for xubuntu-dev though
<knome> being a motu is not a bad starting point
<micahg> yes, but one should only become MOTU if one is interested in the archive in general and not a specific set of packages
<charlie-tca> xeranas: apparently, the first step is to become a Ubuntu developer now
<knome> and there are probably things you can help with even if you are not a motu, or ubuntu member
<knome> xeranas, what are your main points of interest?
<xeranas> learn and get more expierence 
<xeranas> and afcourse make something usefull
<knome> micahg, is there some low-hanging fruit out of the motu scope you and mr_pouit are working on right now?
<micahg> knome: I think we're done with the first round of merges, idk of anything offhand, maybe charlie-tca knows of some outstanding bugs that need fixing that might be on the easier side
<charlie-tca> Back to the first step
<knome> charlie-tca, any important, but probably easyish bugs?
<charlie-tca> None
<knome> non-important?
<knome> non-easy?
<knome> ANY bugs?
<knome> :)
<charlie-tca> This is why the first step is to start at Ubuntu development.
<knome> xeranas, do you have any experience in programming?
<knome> charlie-tca, i doubt ubuntu has any easier bugs really..
<charlie-tca> They have such stuff. We don't usually have the documenatation, training ability, bitesize fix easy, etc
<charlie-tca> Of course they do. 
<charlie-tca> Go to launchpad, seach on bitesize tag
<charlie-tca> go to harvest, they keep a page of easy to fix issues
<micahg> charlie-tca: well, the mentoring can happen in #ubuntu-motu, was just wondering if you have any itches for someone to scratch
<charlie-tca> We are a very small team, most of the easy stuff happens very fast here.
<charlie-tca> micahg: you and mr_pouit are handling the development side, is there any?
<micahg> k, harvest is a good, idea, I think the xubuntu packageset shows up there
<xeranas> knome: PHP, Python, Java, and bit C++ 
<charlie-tca> How about the "lightdm won't give us a live session" stuff?
<micahg> heh, that's not so easy...
<micahg> harvest does have a list for the xubuntu packageset though
<xeranas> knome: currently only harvesting information where can start, it not mean that Im start right now (because first need read lots of documentation and I want spend time in right place ...)
<knome> xeranas, sure! i'm sure micahg can help you getting started with the right stuff from here :)
<charlie-tca> Well, if I give advice and then someone else decides it is wrong, I don't have any more
<knome> charlie-tca, your advice is of course taken into account :) didn't micahg say that harvest is a good idea :)
<xeranas> charlie-tca: I read MOTU as well, I feel that good to know packaging basics
<micahg> charlie-tca: just saying that MOTU isn't a required first step towards xubuntu upload rights as far as the DMB is concerned, Xubuntu itself can have its own rules though
<micahg> charlie-tca: and I did acknowledge your role as decider in my original statement :)
<charlie-tca> As to the wiki, if it is wrong, perhaps micahg and knome would be so good as to get it updated?
<charlie-tca> or, rather, website
<knome> mmh, that's on the list before we publish the new website
<micahg> charlie-tca: well, I guess that can be a topic for the next meeting, if MOTU should still be a first step or not
<charlie-tca> That needs to be done asap, not when we have the website go up
<charlie-tca> micahg: that is up to mr_pouit, as lead developer for Xubuntu
<mr_pouit> eh, I thought that to be able to get our own members and developers, we'd have to set up the xubuntu council first?
<mr_pouit> (o hai, btw)
<micahg> but AFAIK xubuntu-dev != upload rights
<micahg> mr_pouit: yes
<charlie-tca> and until that point, where do they start?
<mr_pouit> mmh, it's always a good idea to read the motu documentation anyway (but then, it's possible to focus later on xubuntu/xfce packages instead of all universe packages)
<charlie-tca> Can't actually set up a council with a 4 person team, and two of the 4 are mostly inactive
<knome> i need to go
<knome> i'll be back later today
<knome> see you
<GridCube> :( im sorry i don't know if i can test today
<GridCube> :(
<charlie-tca> np
<GridCube> how much time is left? maybe i can get back to my house to do a late test
<charlie-tca> um, daily or milestone?
<charlie-tca> We started testing alpha2 today. We have today and tomorrow to do them
<GridCube> milestone?
<GridCube> oh
<charlie-tca> This is the ones on the iso tracker
<GridCube> :D i can get to do milestone tomorrow then :D
<charlie-tca> My zsync is taaking forever today
<charlie-tca> 3-1/2 hours already
<GridCube> that might be all the people ddosing unintentionally the servers
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: I show 67 proposed new Xubuntu Team members at https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team
<charlie-tca> Want to discuss them in pm or throrgh email?
 * micahg wonders if he should throw his hat into the list...
 * charlie-tca and mr_pouit think micahg should throw his hat into https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/
<micahg> charlie-tca: not possible, restricted team :)
<micahg> mr_pouit could add me if he wants to
<charlie-tca> Yes, he could
<charlie-tca> How do you grow a team that no one can apply to?
<micahg> ah, it says one needs to create a wiki page
<micahg> and petition for entrance
 * micahg guesses he could do that at some point
<The_Soup> charlie-tca: http://www.emotty.com/images/emoticons/907.png
<charlie-tca> micahg: it never actually tells you who/what to send the request to
<micahg> true
<mr_pouit> oh, I didn't know I'm an admin of xubuntu-dev
<mr_pouit> ~I'll add you then :p
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: getting the Xubuntu Team together is necessary to getting even close to setting up a council, since they are the team that has to vote for a council
<mr_pouit> yeah, from a quick look at the list of proposed members, most of them don't seem to be related to xubuntu :|
<charlie-tca> true
<charlie-tca> but we still have ncommander on xubuntu-dev too
<mr_pouit> yeah, in pkg-xfce (in debian) also, but he hasn't done anything since xfce 4.6...
<micahg> charlie-tca: he's in there twice actually (he's core-dev now :))
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: shall I clean up Xubuntu Team and email a list of candidates to you for comments?
<mr_pouit> charlie-tca: thanks, that would be great (I don't think I know more than 4 names in this list :})
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will give it a try
<charlie-tca> That should be the team selecting the next project leader
<charlie-tca> Some of them are the people testing the development versions for us, too
<mr_pouit> I think I saw pleia, the dev of xfce4-volumed, a danish xfce translator, and a kubuntu developer ;p
<charlie-tca> heh, I will see what I can do for it, then.
<mr_pouit> if you're fine with that, I'll add micahg to ~xubuntu-dev without the need for him to do any wikipage :p
<charlie-tca> Sure, and then we can bug him for the page to get done ;)
<mr_pouit> huhuhu
<charlie-tca> How did micahg get to be an ubuntu member without a wiki page?
<micahg> charlie-tca: I have one for Ubuntu membership, one for mozillateam, and one for MOTU
<charlie-tca> Oh, so one for Xubuntu should be easy? ;)
 * micahg will cut and paste from +uploaded-packages
<mr_pouit> and then one wikipage to list all these ones
<charlie-tca> hehehe, yeah, that too
<micahg> 18 out of the last 75 are xfce*
<charlie-tca> Really?
<micahg> charlie-tca: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+uploaded-packages
<charlie-tca> oh, good
<micahg> most were sync requests :)
<charlie-tca> Every one helps
<micahg> but I think I got libgtk2-notify-perl working with the new libnotify, just need to wait on a libgtk2-perl rebuild which should happen after alpha2
<micahg> which is one of the last packages keeping libnotify1 on the CD
 * micahg hugs mr_pouit 
<mr_pouit> :)
 * micahg wonders what he got himself into now...
<charlie-tca> nothing but good :)
<mr_pouit> you'll have to obey charlie-tca :P
<charlie-tca> Is that even possible?
<charlie-tca> re-syncing xubuntu images, which got respun after I synced them
<charlie-tca> 23% changed on the desktop 64 image
<Unit193> With the idea of dev testers, do I count? Should I join xubuntu-team?
<charlie-tca> Um, you should join ~xubuntu-testers in launchpad
<Unit193> I'm the newest person to apply :)
<charlie-tca> hm, my internet connection sure hates doing three installs at one time now
<astraljava> Unit193: Are you testing today? I forgot to download the image at work, and cannot do it over the 3G due to the quota. I'll try to recall to download it tomorrow before heading home.
<charlie-tca> doing my part to turn the iso tracker red today
<charlie-tca> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Unit193> astraljava: I'm trying to, but I have something most of the day (I can do this 'til midnight, right?)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Unless things get fixed suddenly, we should have the same images now until Friday's run
<Unit193> Mind if I run things by you before putting them on the tracker? (Like normal)
<charlie-tca> no, I don't mind. 
<charlie-tca> Congratulations, pleia2 ! Best wishes to both of you!
<pleia2> charlie-tca: thank you :)
<micahg> pleia2: congrats!
<charlie-tca> Why is modem manager loading a ton of plugins before the Xubuntu desktop install restarts?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I get the same thing when Ubuntu logs out to shut down
<charlie-tca> Got about 60 or more plugins loading between "restart" and "remove cd"
<davmor2> only unloading obviously
<charlie-tca> it says "loading
<pleia2> micahg: thanks!
<charlie-tca> well, I probably got enough red on the tracker anyway
<charlie-tca> It seems to be our turn for red bugs
<davmor2> charlie-tca: try Ubuntu you can make up the difference in no time guaranteed :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> what an idea!
<astraljava> pleia2: Congratulations, though I'm not really sure why, but I have a hunch. :)
<pleia2> astraljava: thanks :) (engaged)
<astraljava> Unit193: Yeah no biggie. But yeah, I'll test tomorrow anyway, if I recall/can download during the workday.
<astraljava> pleia2: Figured something like that. :)
<The_Soup> pleia2: congratulations too :3
<pleia2> thank you :)
<GridCube> lol my nick was wrong
<GridCube> :) i hope i can get to my home soon and do the testings for this milestone
<GridCube> and in other news... :D I got a job! :D i'm a real librarian now!
<pleia2> congrats
<davmor2> GridCube: It's not a boring job either I've seen all about it http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412915/
<charlie-tca> GridCube: congratulations on the new job!
<davmor2> GridCube: Congratulations though
<GridCube> davmor2: i study library science :D librarianship is the awesomest of the awesome
<GridCube> lol that movie, haven't actually seen it yet
#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-06
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: sorry about those emails coming out
<Unit193> astraljava: I just got back, but I'll have time to run a few
<Unit193> 32bit LiveCD didn't work for me
<Unit193> GridCube: How did your testing go?
<GridCube> i have just turned on my computer since saturday
<Unit193> Libgnome-control-center1 Is in the updates...
<Unit193> charlie-tca: You won't like it, but I have done desktop and alt installs today
<astraljava> Unit193: Why would he not like it? Every bit of testing is good, by nature. :)
<Unit193> astraljava: I have never used the QA tracker so I just put in in the GDoc :P (I did make a QA account)
<astraljava> Unit193: Okay. But the tracker should be real simple to use, if I'm thinking of the right thing. Basically you just mention what happened in your testing, either PASS, or FAIL, and if latter, then possibly the relevant bug #, if any. If no bug is filed, then maybe some free speech explanation of why it/what failed.
<astraljava> free speech? seriously? I dunno what I was thinking there. :D
<Unit193> astraljava: Aye, it does seem simple to use I just don't have any bug # on what I have (One was reported by another person so I have that one). And maybe you were thinking freehand
<Unit193> This one http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Unit193> astraljava: Hmmm... You think I can just about paste my doc report?
<astraljava> freehand sounds a lot better. :)
<astraljava> paste where?
<Unit193> ISO tracker :P Nice and short...
<astraljava> Unit193: There's the comment field, so IMHO you can fill that up as you like. Basically the more information the better, but of course keep it coherent still. :)
<Unit193> Does this make any sense? (And thanks for the help!) "Save Session in the logout menu was checked by default. Guest account doesn't login (Changes to LightDM wallpaper)"
<astraljava> Unit193: Sure, it does to me, even though I am not fully aware of all the implications. But someone who is should understand immediately what's that about.
<charlie-tca> Unit193: Thanks for the tests. astraljava is correct. Every test helps.
<charlie-tca> Yes, your comments made complete sense to me. You did a good job with them.
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Thanks for reminding to download the images. :D
<astraljava> I would have forgotten otherwise. :)
<GridCube> i finally did a test yesterday
<charlie-tca> Both Mythbuntu and Kubuntu will be skipping alpha2, too many issues with it.
<Unit193> charlie-tca: Thank you. Do I need to file bug reports on those other ones?
<charlie-tca> which ones? I lost track now
<Unit193> Save Session and Guest Account (The other bug isn't exact, but it's  just about)
<charlie-tca> guest account should have one filed, yes
<charlie-tca> save session is questionable. It works part time
<Unit193> I find it annoying for it to be default though...
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> You can file it as wishlist for a change, if you really want to 
<charlie-tca> It is quite tricky to turn off and on
<Unit193> I thought this has changed in Oneiric but I could be wrong...
<astraljava> What application provides the session-saving in Xubuntu? Yes, I could google, but I prefer talk^Wchatting. :D
<Unit193> Ctrl+w didn't work for you...
<charlie-tca> Sessions and Startup in settings manager
<charlie-tca> The name of the exec is xfce4-session-settings
<astraljava> Unit193: I know. :) I don't think it's supposed to, it's kind of a joke really... ;)
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<astraljava> Hehe, I'm not too sad about GNOME 2 going away, really. For instance, I set gnome-terminal so that it's default profile has -geometry=94x43, which it would execute so that the first instance would provide that, but all following instances would have 94x41.
<astraljava> So, I reset the profile. Changed preferred applications' system with custom entry, defining that there.
<astraljava> Now every instance would appear as 94x41. So I set the options as -geometry=94x45, and now it is as I wanted, meaning 94x43. :D
<charlie-tca> weird
<astraljava> Good riddance, gnome-people, I say. :D
<charlie-tca> xfce terminal you can set in ~/.config/Terminal and it works for every instance you open
<astraljava> Would that make them hobbits?
<astraljava> charlie-tca: I believe every other terminal would.
<charlie-tca> um, I thought hobbits and gnomes are different ;)
<Unit193> But gnome-terminal does have a bell...
<charlie-tca> We do too, if you turn on all the stuff it needs to beep
<astraljava> charlie-tca: In a Tolkien-world, they would. But elsewhere?
<charlie-tca> Unit193: same file to turn on bell, plus turning on system sounds
<Unit193> I couldn't track them all down... And it might be nice to just have the taskbar blink
<charlie-tca> yeah, that ain't gonna happen
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe use screen/byobu to control it. It works
<Unit193> I know, it just might be handy
<charlie-tca> I turn off all those annoying sounds most of the time
<Unit193> Aye, I just have to check the terminal every now and then to see if any of the channels have anything
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> weechat uses terminal too
<charlie-tca> but I got a bell that tells me when you hit my name, at least
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Cool, I suppose weechat has the support for that, then. I guess irssi might have, too, but since I run it on a remote server, to which I connect from my machine, I guess it loses somewhere down the road.
<charlie-tca> It's a plugin
<charlie-tca> irssi may not have that beeper plugin available
<Unit193> astraljava: /set bell and /set beep    should show you what you want
<Unit193> I get the beeps on Konsole in Kubuntu (Dual boot that I almost never use) and PortablePuTTY (Flash drive for windows computers)
<astraljava> Unit193: Okay, can you hilight me, please? (and pardon for the rest of the channel, but it's quiet out there right now)
<Unit193> astraljava: Never
<charlie-tca> astraljava: 
<charlie-tca> quiet, in #xubuntu-devel?
<charlie-tca> lol
<astraljava> Nah, doesn't work. Probably the screen/remote thingie what loses it. Thanks anyway!
<Unit193> Seems to be just us 3
<charlie-tca> well, the rest are just being quiet ;)
<Unit193> astraljava: C-a C-g
<astraljava> Unit193: Okay, can you try again, please?
<Unit193> astraljava: Sure!
<astraljava> Nope, still nothing.
<astraljava> Oh well, I'll manage.
<Unit193> astraljava: Did you switch to audio bell or visual bell?
<astraljava> It said "switched to audible bell" when I hit that combo.
<astraljava> ...or something like that anyway.
<astraljava> But it probably now beeps in the server hall up in some ISPs dungeons. :D
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> lucky fellows
<Unit193> I found that finch is binging away when I get a message on the computer it's running on :P
<astraljava> Well, I believe the machine my session is running on is actually buried so deep inside some rocks that nobody cares. Nobody hears, either, unless someone's there to do some maintenance. But then I believe I'm not the only one doing so, so they probably wear protection anyway. :D
<Unit193> I just have mine running from home with an uptime of just over 30 days (Not much, but I was having issues with it that are fixed now)
<astraljava> Unit193: Yeah. I tend to move around a lot, so I prefer having it constantly open and accessible from all around.
<astraljava> Okay, desktop 64-bit install drops to a shell.
<astraljava> charlie-tca: I see where you were coming from when deciding not to do alpha-2. :D
<astraljava> No wait!
 * Unit193 invites astraljava to #xubuntu-offtopic 
<charlie-tca> no, we are doing alpha2
<charlie-tca> mythbuntu and kubuntu decided against it, though
<charlie-tca> At what point did it drop?
<astraljava> Sorry, it continued after quite some while showing just a ubuntu@ubuntu: prompt in a shell. It's going now.
<pleia2> just let me know when we have text for alpha2 announcement and I'll make sure it gets on the site tomorrow
<charlie-tca> I have ubuntustudio 386 and 64 both running installs 
<charlie-tca> pleia2: email it to you?
<pleia2> charlie-tca: sure, lyz@ubuntu.com
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Did you choose any of the suites when asking what to install?
<charlie-tca> I have the draft already
<pleia2> charlie-tca: oh great
<charlie-tca> astraljava: it didn't ask yet
<pleia2> I'm on california time so it won't be put up super early, but it'll get up some time tomorrow :)
<charlie-tca> We will have pity on those who skip the release notes, at least until they file duplicate bugs 
<astraljava> charlie-tca: It failed for me when I chose them all.
<astraljava> Haha!
<charlie-tca> Oh, I usually just pick the first one
<Unit193> I guess I'll have to run more today. CDs the same?
<charlie-tca> same as yesterday, yes
<Unit193> I guess that was a stupid question...
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> start reading the motu documentation on the wiki
<charlie-tca> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<charlie-tca> oh, never mind
<charlie-tca> that was the wrong answer, though
<astraljava> Becoming a MOTU isn't a bad thing, but isn't necessarily a main target for a tester. :)
<Unit193> Yep! I'm going for testing and support (Support more on #lubuntu because there are less people to see me being stupid :P )
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> Oh, com'n. Just watch me, and then you won't even worry about that part
<Unit193> Making packages doesn't sound all that easy
<charlie-tca> I don't make any, but I do make some dandy mistakes
<charlie-tca> That's what I get for scrolling back a long way to find things
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Want me to still update the spreadsheet while reporting to iso.qa.u.c ?
<astraljava> How does the testing procedure go now, that you can install updates while the installation is happening? I mean, what do we do to ensure the installation is flawless?
<Unit193> I do updates after and depends on the 3rd party stuff
<Unit193> knome: I guess I can close that PM with you ;)
<charlie-tca> What happens is that the updates are downloaded during the install. They are not actually installed until you run update manager after the restart
<charlie-tca> So we don't change the daily testing.
<charlie-tca> You can update the spreadsheet if you want to. Otherwise, we will simply count those days as iso testing days
<astraljava> Okay, thanks!
<astraljava> Kinda weird, though. Why is the workflow like that?
<charlie-tca> which workflow like what?
<charlie-tca> I am confused again... 
<Unit193> Kinda sad that you don't get points for testing :P
<astraljava> charlie-tca: I mean why are the updates downloaded _while_ installing, if they are not applied at the time, though?
<charlie-tca> Saves time, since it can download them while doing other stuff. When the user logs in the first time, instead of waiting minutes for them, they are immediately available to install
<charlie-tca> Not all users will want them downloaded, though. Thus the "opt-in" option. Many places have data caps, and that can cost a user a lot of money
<charlie-tca> Also gives the user a chance to view them, and decide if they really want to install them.
<charlie-tca> plantoschka: sent the reply to the notes. Really hope you can make what I added sound right?
<charlie-tca> Whatever you do to it will be the final now. I will be getting it into pleia2 for the release tomorrow
<plantoschka> i'll look at it right now
<charlie-tca> I have made the changes to the TechnicalOverview too, so that is finished
<plantoschka> great
<GridCube> :D My work interview went awesome :D im now a real librarian!
<astraljava> But if the user has data caps, it will bite him/her in the 4$$ at some point anyhow.
<pleia2> GridCube: congrats!
<GridCube> :D thank you
<astraljava> GridCube: Excellent! Conga-rats! :D
<GridCube> :D
<Unit193> GridCube: Have fun with the funny people! ;)
<GridCube> i will have money now!
<Unit193> pleia2: And congrats to you too since I seemed to miss that >_>
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks! :)
<GridCube> yeah i will be on the reference desk so ill be answering people information needs, much like hanging on #xubuntu tho XD
<ochosi> what happened, why is everybody congratulating each other? :)
<pleia2> ochosi: I got engaged :)
<ochosi> pleia2: woohoo! congrats!
<charlie-tca> well, let's see
<pleia2> thanks
<charlie-tca> pleia2 got engaged, GridCube got a job as a real librarian, which is his chosen career, astraljava did a lot of testing, plantoschka wrote the news release for alpha2 and did a really good job on it
<charlie-tca> and Unit193 is happy?
<pleia2> woohoo everyone!
<pleia2> and charlie-tca is a master cat herder :)
<GridCube> \o/
 * Unit193 has to get files off an XP install that just went deactivated... Using Xubuntu!
<plantoschka> congrats pleia2 
<charlie-tca> not easy keeping all things in my poor brain
<astraljava> Haha! Top that with a new job and a new town for yours truly. :)
<astraljava> Though I'm not so sure that's anything to congratulate for, but don't tell that to jussi. :D
<plantoschka> charlie-tca, i added your notes but changed a little bit ;-) hope you like it
<plantoschka> mabye it's better to say best xubuntu release yet, don't know ;)
<charlie-tca> That's what I hoped for. Oh, I forgot, we want an exciting headline for these things, too. You know, like "What a great milestone Xubuntu released today!" or some such thing
<charlie-tca> I know what I want, I just don't have the right words
<plantoschka> is it insure or ensure? I'm not sure :-D
<charlie-tca> plantoschka: That's it! it looks good to me
<plantoschka> yeah thanks, I'm thinking of a headline..
<plantoschka> "What a great milestone Xubuntu released today!" --- a little too much for an alpha release? 
<plantoschka> maybe: "Another great milestone reached: Xubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot Alpha 2 released"
<plantoschka> or: "The next milestone for the great Xubuntu 11.10 release is done. Alpha 2 is out"
<charlie-tca> yeah, something like that!
<charlie-tca> pleia2: which one do you like?
<pleia2> "Another great milestone reached...
<GridCube> i like the maybe: one, not the or: one
<pleia2> GridCube: yeah, that :)
<astraljava> plantoschka: Ensure.
<charlie-tca> n it's way
<charlie-tca> On it's way
<plantoschka> ok don't forget to fix that charlie-tca  ;) (Ensure)
<pleia2> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> pleia2: fix please? need to change insure to ensure
<charlie-tca> Thanks, plantoschka 
<charlie-tca> and many thanks to astraljava, GridCube, and Unit193 for testing
<GridCube> :) i did one really late, no xubuntu session was sad :(
<pleia2> charlie-tca: will do
<GridCube> and i also got a question i wanted to do to ochosi but now i can't remember it no matter what
<plantoschka> think in 2 weeks i can also do some testing ;) after i've finished my exams 
<charlie-tca> This is a tough release to make happen. So many changes happening, lots of stuff breaking
<plantoschka> maybe i do an youtube video of alpha 2 tomorrow
<Unit193> Looks like I'll need to be testin gmore...
<charlie-tca> That would be great!
<knome> Unit193, heh sure, no hard feelings about closed irssi windows ;)
<Unit193> knome: I should also get testing on that still...
<knome> Unit193, no problem on that either :)
<astraljava> charlie-tca: No need. Happy to help, it's a great way to do good for US at the same time. Considering it as two flies at one strike (or however the original goes). :D
<charlie-tca> UM, I forgot... Upgrades to oneiric are failing too for Xubuntu :(
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Damn. Yeah, gotta take up those on the list of things to do.
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess one little mistake is okay ;)
<astraljava> GridCube: What's that about no xubuntu session?
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Define little. :D
<GridCube> if you choose the "xubuntu session" you get a standard and broken xfce session
<charlie-tca> little, tiny, small as can be ? I mean, it is just one tiny thing... upgrades are broken completely
<charlie-tca> GridCube: that's really a Xubuntu session, it just has a few wrong things from Xfce in it
<GridCube> oh
<Unit193> I may be able to run that wubi one in my XP VM...
<charlie-tca> wubi don't work in virtual machines, as far as I know
<knome> i suppose there is no reason to use wubi under VM, that's why...
<Unit193> I wouldn't touch wubi with a long pole
<Unit193> Outside a VM that is. I haven't heard anything good about it...
<knome> i suppose it's a slight step towards those who are afraid of switching from windows to linux, and i think it's good
<knome> too bad wubi is so bad that many get bad first experiences...
<astraljava> charlie-tca: I don't get it. Upgrades are broken? How, exactly? Are you talking about "dist-upgrading", or just updates to oneiric since the spinning of images?
<charlie-tca> upgrade from natty to oneiric fails
<astraljava> knome: Unit193: How exactly is it bad? I've used it only once, and by accident, and not for longer than 5 minutes. :)
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Okay.
<knome> astraljava, my experiences are that stuff doesn't work under it. never used it myself, though...
<charlie-tca> It installs linux as a windows application, and you can remove it using windows add/remove programs. Unfortunately, it is not made to be permanent, and people try to upgrade it to the newest release. 
<charlie-tca> That causes a lot of issues, since it won't work
<astraljava> Gotcha.
<astraljava> Yeah, after the initial install, it seemed to provide a mostly-functional environment.
<charlie-tca> yes, but it is not supposed to be a permanent thing. It really is designed as " try this" 
<astraljava> But then I realized the limited space that it got, decided to swim against the company policy current, and installed it as a native OS. :D
<GridCube> jejeje
<GridCube> XD
<astraljava> Not as tough an experience as the first time I installed ubuntu, though. This was in January '05. Wiped the whole hard disk clean. *oops*
<astraljava> Mind you, it was a company laptop, too.
<astraljava> But enough of OT.
<GridCube> if things work properly then no one has to know
<astraljava> Well, I really like that Xubuntu (Oneiric) really reboots or shuts down when I tell it to, from the menu. Which can't be said from the vanilla ubuntu.
<astraljava> Didn't spot any problems, which is to say the first boot was fine, updates installed (though were downloaded during initial installation), reboot was successful, and it logged into both sessions.
<GridCube> i dont like the "wait 30 seconds" thing
<astraljava> Don't have to, if you hit the button.
<GridCube> yep if you take the long route
<GridCube> and also the fast shutdown menu is in the same place that the xlose window button
<charlie-tca> GridCube: just add action buttons to the panel, and remove session menu
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/161843
<astraljava> Wha?! That's not _at all_ how it looked for me.
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> Have you got a vpn running, or ssh into something, or logged into a tty, or maybe an external storage thing?
<GridCube> me?
<ochosi> GridCube: in case you remember your question you can always ping me (even if i'm not here) and i'll read it in the backlog
<charlie-tca> ochosi: GridCube is not allowed to shutdown from Xubuntu?
<GridCube> yes ochosi, i know it was a silly thing
<GridCube> no from earlier charlie-tca 
<ochosi> not allowed to shutdown?
<ochosi> ok
<charlie-tca> it's working now?
<charlie-tca> That's different, anyway!
 * GridCube wants to clarify that ochosi is talking about something i said on this channel earlier, now we are talking about shutting down alpha 2
<ochosi> righty, well anyway, you can also PM me, don't wanna disturb your conversation
<GridCube> D: now it works!
<GridCube> i dont understand
<charlie-tca> disturb, I need a break anyway
#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-07
<Unit193> astraljava: Little late, but I haven't used it, I just heard horrors about it...
<pleia2> charlie-tca: our past news announcements have been very basic "Xubuntu 11.04 alpha 1 released" and such, do we want that "Another great milestone.." thing to be the title now, or just a tagline? (I'm thinking tagline)
<pleia2> doh!
<Unit193> Good one ;)
 * pleia2 fails at timing :)
<pleia2> charlie-tca: our past news announcements have been very basic "Xubuntu 11.04 alpha 1 released" and such, do we want that "Another great milestone.." thing to be the title now, or just a tagline? (I'm thinking tagline)
<charlie-tca> okay, I'm fine with that
<charlie-tca> I just hope to get people excited, somehow
<pleia2> :)
<charlie-tca> I am not much of a writer, just kind of hoping to get some people excited about Xubuntu
 * Unit193 is -1 writer
<pleia2> charlie-tca: mind if I change the long bit in the parentheses to a Please note: instead?
<Unit193> This will be on the side of the homepage?
<pleia2> looks a bit funny to have a multi-line parentetical
<pleia2> actually, I can make it not multi-line by changing text formatting a little
<pleia2> ok, draft saved, just need to publish in the morning when the isos are let out into the wild :)
<pleia2> ack, it's showing up in the list anyway
<pleia2> so much for prepping a draft, stupid drupal
<Unit193> It's not showing up on xubuntu.org if that's what you're saying...
<pleia2> yeah, i removed the draft 
<charlie-tca> Go ahead
<charlie-tca> I expect the release around 10:00 UTC again, but we will see
<charlie-tca> Go ahead with any changes you think are needed. 
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I will be sleeping at 10UTC :)
<pleia2> I'll update when I wake up
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Unit193> I'll have to remember to check that... On another note, I just about finished up on 32alt autoresize
<charlie-tca> and it worked?
<Unit193> Normal issues, few icons missing, partly xfce theme, etc.
<charlie-tca> So, it worked
<Unit193> Yep!
<charlie-tca> all the bugs should be in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Bugs/OneiricOcelot
<Unit193> All but the guest one (That I can think of/see now)
<charlie-tca> but no new ones yet?
<Unit193> Nope, not that I can see
<charlie-tca> Okay, I have to go now and rest
<Unit193> Have a great nap ;)
<charlie-tca> Not released yet, will be watching #ubuntu-release for the announcement
 * pleia2 waves to charlie-tca 
<plantoschka> is alpha 2 out already?
<pleia2> it is!
<pleia2> working on ubuntu-news post for big ubuntu, then adding xubuntu one to our site
<plantoschka> great :)
<pleia2> http://xubuntu.org/node/47
<charlie-tca> alpha2 is released
<charlie-tca> as of 15 minutes ago
<charlie-tca> pleia2: apparently 10:00 my time
<pleia2> :)
<charlie-tca> Please advise people to read the technical overview before they try oneiric. It will cause great headaches if they don't.
<micahg> charlie-tca: got a bug that maybe we should trackL bug 807090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807090 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "New Login doesn't work since /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver is missing with lightdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807090
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody, can't that be part of the missing session settings?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/803499
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803499 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu session using wrong settings" [High,Triaged]
<micahg> well, Ubuntu will technically have the issue as well, but idk if they'll do anything about it since they don't ship xscreensaver
<micahg> ideally this should be in some type of shared/global package vs xubuntu specific, but I think we should track it since we're impacted OOTB
<charlie-tca> Not until the next milestone, at least, when they actually work on the high importance bugs reported on the ISO tracker
<charlie-tca> adding lightdm to it, since that directly affects this bug
<charlie-tca> micahg: added to oneiric bug watches for us
<plantoschka> is ubuntu using thunderbird as default on oneiric?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> They added it for alpha2
<charlie-tca> The final decision has not been made yet, whether or not it will really replace evolution.
<plantoschka> just looking at it. they made some improvements with unity
<charlie-tca> Expect that decision for alpha3
<plantoschka> :)
<charlie-tca> Many thanks to everyone for helping get Oneiric Ocelot Alpha2 out! This was a difficult milestone, as can be seen by the number of flavours not releasing it.
<micahg> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you. Feel free to add bugs to the watch, if you spot them. 
<charlie-tca> It at least gives us a quick list to them
 * pleia2 hugs meetingology 
<Unit193> He just had a name change in #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic  :D
<charlie-tca> That should make it easier
<Unit193> Quite! Thanks to AlanBell and #ubuntu-irc !
<charlie-tca> Guess I can go work on my grass some more, but it is hot out there for me
<micahg> so, bots are now 20% of the channel :-/
<Unit193> 3 of them are supybots
<charlie-tca> and two of them we will actually use
<charlie-tca> oh, well
<micahg> well, 3 are interactive, one passive
<knome> now that we have 20% bots, can we also leave the talking to them??
<charlie-tca> yes
<knome> good
<micahg> but still, the point  was that we need more people :)
<ochosi> i would love to see the bots talk to each other :)
 * knome lapses to an infinite idle
<charlie-tca> Agreed. Now how to get more people?
<ochosi> hm, the thing is, we shouldn't just get *anybody* but people who are at least 1) motivated and 2) capable
<Unit193> Looks like I shouldn't be here, I only have half the 1st
<charlie-tca> I am motivated, at least
<knome> Unit193 & charlie-tca, in total you make 0,75
<charlie-tca> Well, that's something, anyway
<knome> out of four...
<knome> err
<knome> not
<knome> :P
<knome> 0,75 out of 2
<charlie-tca> heh, confusing, isn't it?
<knome> no wait, what
<knome> 0,75%
<knome> err!
<knome> 75%!
<knome> i blame the beer
<knome> not enough of it yet
<Unit193> Me and Charlie both are motivated, but we are not capable?
<knome> you said that yourself
<Unit193> Aye, that I did! I'm just summing it up ;)
<knome> so because you both have the same half, i suppose that makes a strong 0,25 and then 0,25
 * micahg is quite confused
<knome> so probably a strong 0,375
<Unit193> Exactly!
<knome> ochosi, what's the lower limit?
<ochosi> hehe, not sure, the lower limit is still getting a xubuntu release twice a year ;)
<Unit193> The only other Xubuntu user I know can't really help (And I'm working to get others converted to Xubuntu)
<ochosi> that's cool, i mean things are working ok at the moment
<knome> "can't really help"
<ochosi> we have enough updrift due to unity and gnome3 breaking the old conventions
<ochosi> but in a way steve (SiDi) was right recently when he said we're mostly doing packaging and painting
<knome> (s)he can advertise, write a blog, give support, triage bugs...
<Unit193> knome: I can barely help... He might not have the time
<knome> yeah...
<knome> but i hate those guys who tell they have bugs and they need them fixed for their work, then they maybe fix them themself but don't post the back..
<knome> i was introduced to FOSS by a guy who pretty much never have worked with FOSS
<knome> "yeah you definitely should take part"
<Unit193> You don't have to worry about me, I can't program worth a lick :D
<knome> i'm not so good at plain programming either
<knome> but there are other ways you can help
 * Unit193 is still trying his hand at testing with the major help of charlie and astralj
<knome> that's appreciated
<Unit193> And the help I'm getting from those two is also great! I couldn't do it without them!
<micahg> there are so many other ways to help Xubuntu besides coding
<ochosi> i agree, but we could really use some coders...
<micahg> is there more dev work I don't know about?
<ochosi> you mean apart from packaging?
<micahg> yeah
<ochosi> well if there were more coders there would simply be more things we *could* do, e.g. improve some xfce-stuff that is important to us (e.g. indicator-plugin)
<xrdodrx`> ochosi, you mean you want people to push changes beneficial to xubuntu upstream to xfce
<xrdodrx`> right?
<ochosi> basically yes
<ochosi> micahg: it simply would be cool because we could deal with the unbeneficial changes to the codebase that ubuntu does way better
<charlie-tca> Well, this is so much better. Now my installation of Oneiric which had been fine lost it's Xubuntu session settings
<charlie-tca> At least it matches the alpha2 images now
<charlie-tca> ochosi: Did you change the wallpaper in greybird?
<charlie-tca> haha, I now have the xfce-stripes.png wallpaper
<charlie-tca> It also switched to tango icon set
<charlie-tca> Transformation is not complete, though. I still have indicators...
<ochosi> nope, didn't do a thing :)
<charlie-tca> hm, clicked on settings manager -> Desktop, and the wallpaper changed to the right one.
<charlie-tca> This is weird. The icons are now a mixed set, using both tango and xubuntu elementary
<Mandrew> hi ya'll
<charlie-tca> Hello, Mandrew 
<Mandrew> hi charlie-tca 
<ochosi> charlie-tca: do you have the normal elementary-icon theme installed?
<charlie-tca> yup - Installed: 2.7.1-0ubuntu1
<charlie-tca> It's got to do with the session settings and lightdm bugs
#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-08
<pleia2> instead of making a static page on the site, I just linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork which is maintained by knome
<pleia2> easier than keeping two places updated
<pleia2> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/marketing has the link now
<charlie-tca> That works, too
<Unit193> Well... Lubuntu 11.10 (Mini > lubuntu-desktop, s/lxdm/lightdm/) has a working guest account!
 * micahg has the option of a guest account with lightdm, but no idea if it works
<Unit193> It doesn't when I try it
<micahg> Unit193: did you file a bug?
<Unit193> micahg: Er... No, I have not done so (But I did make a note of it in testing)
<Unit193> micahg: I take it you want me to file it? (Don't exactly know what to file it under...)
<micahg> Unit193: ubuntu-bug lightdm :)
<Unit193> Yeah, but they don't like "Guest account doesn't login" :P
<GridCube> i know this is old as time itself, but i want my login screen to look like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=login_screen.png
<Unit193> GridCube: That is a nice one!
<micahg> Unit193: if it's reproducible, that's sufficient
<Unit193> micahg: Really? Sweetness! List version: Xubuntu 11.10 Oneiric and say Guest account didn't login and just went to LightDM background?
<micahg> Unit193: wait, so the login phase completes?
<Unit193> Guest Account doesn't need a pass and it just will go to the LightDM background, so I'm not sure that counts as "logging in" (No desktop, panels, wallpaper, etc)
<micahg> Unit193: k, file the bug and feel free to subscribe me
<Unit193> micahg: Sorry about that (Got busy quick) bug #807338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807338 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu guest account doesn't load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807338
<micahg> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> I just hope it's understandable... And thank you for helping!
<astraljava> Unit193: Can't check at the moment, but that does sound awfully close to my mistake when logging in with a real user. Do you need to choose the session with that also?
<Unit193> astraljava: I don't think so (I think it takes from the last user), but it doesn't matter as you don't get the option
<astraljava> Unit193: Gotcha. Yeah like I said, just a thought, and couldn't check. Thanks for confirming!
<Unit193> astraljava: Thanks for checking my stuff! The more help I can get, the better!
<astraljava> Unit193: I haven't used XFCE/Xubuntu much, I'm learning too, so it's good to ask a lot of questions. :)
<mr_pouit> all current issues with default settings and default sessions in oneiric are caused by lightdm (we're blocked, waiting for one fix to land in lightdm -- now news for this, and another one in x11-common -- should be committed already, will be in the next upload)
<mr_pouit> s/now news/no news/
<Unit193> I just remembered I was supposed to add 807338 to the Xubuntu bug list...
<charlie-tca> No testable images today for Xubuntu. Desktop failed to build, and alternate doesn't exist today due to server errors
<charlie-tca> Unit193: Thanks for adding that bug to the list.
<charlie-tca> Alternate images are being rebuilt now, we should have those in a few minutes
<charlie-tca> Image is up now, no desktop cd's for anyone, but here is the alternate cd for testing:
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/20110708.1/
<Our> Hi
<Our> Any Xubuntu Official Here?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Our> Hi
<charlie-tca> This is where the Xubuntu developers hang out
<Our> ok
<Our> i am new here
<charlie-tca> Welcome
<Our> thanks
<Our> can i ask you some questions?
<charlie-tca> I am in a meeting right now, but will be free in about 20 minutes
<Our> Ok, so i will be waiting for you
<planter> how do i copy a file in terminal with showing the file transfer speed?
<planter> oh maybe wrong chan
<Our> is there any other official available here?
<plantoschka> #xubuntu
<Our> #xubuntu?
<plantoschka> Our> is there any other official available here? thought you mean another official channel
<davmor2> Our: general xubuntu help can be found on #xubuntu this is the developer channel normally reserved for development talks, they will help you too but you may need to wait as they are fairly busy
<Our> I need to ask some questions about distributing xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Our: ask away, I will try to answer
<Our> I was not able to find link or something on the official xubuntu website
<Our> my company is distributing edubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> A link to?
<Our> sorry my mistake i wrote xubuntu
<Our> its ubuntu
<Our> so i was thinking to also add xubuntu in our products 
<Our> is it legal or i need some permission to do it?
<charlie-tca> It would be the same as the others
<charlie-tca> Canonical owns all the trademarks
<Our> so i do not need to send a mail or something?
<charlie-tca> If you already have permission for the others, you should be okay
<Our> thanks for your help!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. 
<charlie-tca> We are being looked at again. I brought up the daily testing in the release meeting
<charlie-tca> GridCube: Alternate images only today
 * micahg ducks behind the nearest rock
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Going to try to make us a well-known distribution :)
 * charlie-tca been ducking a lot lately
 * charlie-tca gets a lot of rocks thown at him, though
<GridCube> ok zsyncking
<GridCube> charlie-tca, what do you think about the mail i send to the mailing list? about the logs of questions and stuff
<charlie-tca> I am looking at them
<GridCube> :) 
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: bug 802304 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802304 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Take hplip-gui into the standard installation/live session of Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802304
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: we are not seeding QT on the cd, are we? If not, we can sign this off as not valid for Xubuntu.
 * micahg cries
<micahg> as much as I like QT, I don't see why it's pulled in, I guess I need to dig...
<GridCube> whats the standard image editor for oneiric?
<GridCube> gimp?
<charlie-tca> Because ubuntu decided it should be, of course
<charlie-tca> image editor?
<charlie-tca> um, for Xubuntu, should be gimp, yes
<micahg> charlie-tca: I meant in Xubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> micahg: same answer, because Ubuntu decided it should be, and we get to fix it now.
<micahg> heh
<Unit193> Re: FAQ: I've seen a few questions on how to make Keyring not ask for a pass
<charlie-tca> I don't know the answer to that one, either
<GridCube> delete it and start over
<charlie-tca> the password?
<GridCube> the keyring file
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> not the install, too?
<GridCube> no just the file, it will ask you again to make it over
<GridCube> and then you can make it fine
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, reinstalling without removing /home makes it still broken
<GridCube> i would guess it should
<charlie-tca> so, where is the keyring file?
<Unit193> GridCube: Exactly
<GridCube> I can't remember exactly where, im looking for it
<GridCube> ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> there
<GridCube> inside are a few files
<GridCube> :) eating time
<Unit193> I've seen that one a few times and wasn't sure if it counts (Wouldn't think so)
<charlie-tca> GridCube: can we parse those FAQ's for the top 5 in each category?
<charlie-tca> Then we can trim that down for the first 10 FAQ's to post.
<micahg> charlie-tca: actually, I don't know if QTs actually being pulled in, I'm still learning how to read this stuff
<charlie-tca> I did not think we were pulling it, but Ubuntu is. It will be used for some accessibility stuff, too
<micahg> it's used for unity-2d
<charlie-tca> to further make life difficult outside of Ubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> That's right, it is
<charlie-tca> GridCube: I wonder if it is possible to set up a rotation for those, kind of like using fortune ?
<GridCube> that be nice too
<charlie-tca> micahg: any progress getting pavucontrol in the sound preferences
<micahg> charlie-tca: haven't looked at it, I think I forgot :(
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Good thing I wrote it down, then
<micahg> heh
<micahg> charlie-tca: can you remind me on Monday?
<charlie-tca> sure, I will even try to do that before the meeting
<micahg> k, thanks
<micahg> mr_pouit: xfce4-indicator-plugin doesn't work with the latest libindicator upload (apparently they changed the .pc as well since it fails to rebuild at configure), I don't know if I'll get to it this weekend as I already have too much that I'm committed to, but will look next week if you don't get to it first
#xubuntu-devel 2011-07-09
<jarnos> Which is preferred way to download xubuntu from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/? zsync or jigdo?
 * jarnos is running jigdo-lite
<Unit193> It's quite early/late for some (For me it's 3:30am)
<jarnos> Unit193, isn't it good that not everybody is downloading at the same time!
<Unit193> I'm waiting for todays to be built first (Guessing there will be some)
<charlie-tca> No desktop images yet; alternate images are failing for me in VBox
<charlie-tca> Anyone try the alternate images yesterday?
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Can't, still on mobile bb, so data is too much for me right now.
<charlie-tca> np
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Unless you use zsync, and tell me the change is very little.
<astraljava> s/little/small/
<charlie-tca> I am trying on hardware now, changes are big
<astraljava> Okay, will not download then.
<charlie-tca> Don't do it with limited data, it is a big change
<astraljava> Yup.
<charlie-tca> I suspect it is a valid fail here, but will verify on hardware before reporting a bug
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Btw. I pushed the updated studio seeds, so as soon as we get a new germinate run, we should have working images.
<charlie-tca> Great!
<charlie-tca> Won't be until monday or tuesday, but that's progress
<astraljava> charlie-tca: True. But we got plenty of time for tweaks until Alpha-3
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't count on it, sometimes we go a week at time without an image
<charlie-tca> That only gives 4 chances to get it right
<charlie-tca> example, we haven't had a new image that worked since july 5
<charlie-tca> and won't now, until tuesday at the earliest
<charlie-tca> That already takes out 1 of the 4 weeks until alpha3
<astraljava> Oh. :-/
<charlie-tca> I hate to say it that way, but it might help avoid surprises
<astraljava> But germinate seems to be in the repos, so I can test-run it by myself?
<charlie-tca> yes, I think so
<astraljava> That's cool. Will fiddle with that tomorrow, or during next week.
<charlie-tca> It is just getting the images from Canonical that hurts
<astraljava> Right.
<astraljava> But that way you can see whether some dependencies have problems before counting on the Big C.
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> Today's images broken; verified on hardware - 
<charlie-tca> libindicator6 : Breaks: libindicator3 (<= 0.3.90-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.22-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> bug 808009 for Xubuntu alternate images failing to install today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808009 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "libindicator6 : Breaks: libindicator3 (<= 0.3.90-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.22-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808009
<charlie-tca> GridCube: did you get a chance to run any tests yesterday?
<GridCube> i did not, sorry
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> everything is broken today
<GridCube> oh... thats bad
<charlie-tca> yeah, but at least Ubuntu desktop images are broken for the same thing ours are broken for.
<charlie-tca> With that, I am taking a weekend off. 
<charlie-tca> See all of you on Monday. Have a great weekend. :)
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-02
<ochosi> ahoi everyone
<ochosi> madnick: ping
<skratool_> hi all, who's responsible for icon themes? (elementary xubuntu dark)
<mr_pouit> (fyi, elementaryXubuntu is obsolete, you should use elementary-xfce or elementary-xfce-dark)
<mr_pouit> you can file a bug on launchpad at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork
<mr_pouit> if you only want to discuss about the theme, here is fine (ochosi usually takes care of the theme, and he's in this chan)
<ochosi> skratool_: me
<knome> mörhh. can somebody shed some light into FF version numbering
<knome> what is 13?
<knome> is 3 newer or older than 13?
<knome> oh, it's older
<knome> oh but
<knome> what is 3.7?
<davmor2> knome: it used to be that it went 3.1 3.2 etc now it's every 6 weeks a new version and the point releases are just important fixes so 13 is the current
<davmor2> knome: everything else is old
<davmor2> knome: basically they are following that release system used by chrome in effect
<knome> aha, kthx
<knome> do you happen to know if there's an extension for 13 that enables colors for bookmarks, ala mail tags in TB?
<knome> looks like there was one for 3 but.. yeah, that's 3
<davmor2> knome: just use the add ons search
<knome> i did, but i'm not positive there is any
<knome> :|
<davmor2> colourfullytabs 12.4
<knome> tabs?
<davmor2> ah sorry you want bookmarks
<knome> when i say bookmarks i mean bookmarks! ;)
<davmor2> knome: so it doesn't look like it :( sorry
<knome> yeah, np
<knome> not your fault.. :)
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-03
<ochosi> astraljava: hey! how's the display-dialog stuff goin?
<ochosi> micahg: could you take a look at bug #1019157 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019157 in Shimmer for gmusicbrowser "Change default playback-order from "shuffle" to something more intuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019157
<micahg> ochosi: it's on my list, I have to get 2 other things done first
<ochosi> micahg: ok, thanks!
<ochosi> do any of you have quantal for testing?
<hobgoblin> I can boot one
<hobgoblin> ochosi: ^^ if you want
<ochosi> please do so
<ochosi> i have two themes that need testing desperately
<hobgoblin> k 
<hobgoblin> brb
<ochosi> and i don't have the resources for quantal right now
<ochosi> ty!
<hobgoblin> ochosi: k - what's needed?
<ochosi> hobgoblin: please pull the bright-menus branch of greybird and albatross master
<ochosi> if you need download-links to the tarballs let me know
<ochosi> oh well
<ochosi> https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/tarball/bright-menus
<hobgoblin> I would ochosi :)
<ochosi> https://github.com/shimmerproject/Albatross/tarball/master
<ochosi> then extract them into ~./themes and test them with gtk3 apps
<hobgoblin> k
<ochosi> ideally start the apps from terminal
<ochosi> (evince, file-roller,...)
<hobgoblin> ok
<ochosi> if you can provide screenshots and/or pastebin if there's any useful output
<ochosi> that'd be great
<hobgoblin> which other gtk3 apps are there?
<ochosi> abiword
<ochosi> although that was always buggy...
<ochosi> update-manager
<hobgoblin> ok - Albatross - got a black menu bar - rest looks 'grey'
<ochosi> output in term?
<hobgoblin> hangon - will screenshot this 
<ochosi> important is that gtk2 and gtk3 match. if you take a screenshot, please open a gtk2 app as well
<hobgoblin> is settings manager gtk2? 
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> but take a sub-dialog please
<hobgoblin> k - that looks different
<hobgoblin> ok
<ochosi> the manager itself is not very representative
<ochosi> thunar would be a good gtk2 app
<ochosi> for screenshots
<hobgoblin> imgur is playing games with me - got a screenie site off hand 
<hobgoblin> k - I will get thunar too
<ochosi> either use imagebin.org
<ochosi> or just use zimagez (which comes with xfce4-screenshooter)
<hobgoblin> http://imagebin.org/219339
<hobgoblin> albatross ^^ 
<hobgoblin> is that what you were looking for?
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> that looks perfect
<ochosi> you'd have to change the window-manager theme as well to get the "real look"
<ochosi> ;)
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> 2 secs then :)
<ochosi> but anyway, albatross looks perfect other than that!
<hobgoblin> http://imagebin.org/219340 <- ALbatross with w.m too http://imagebin.org/219341 <-Greybird
<hobgoblin> ochosi: there you are - both done properly :)
<hobgoblin> anything else while I'm in here - not got music in here yet - so I am like a fish out of water :)
<ochosi> thanks hobgoblin !
<hobgoblin> nothing else? 
<ochosi> no that's sufficient for now, jump back into the water ;)
<ochosi> i'm happy to see that most issues seem solved for now already
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> that's better - musique :p
<ochosi> hobgoblin: did you change the default font btw? doesn't look like Droid Sans...
<ochosi> :)
<hobgoblin> oh yea - that font drives me nuts - I set EVERYTHING up with ubuntu
<hobgoblin> other than that it's vanilla 
<ochosi> :)
<hobgoblin> some point in the week I will decide which of the 3 or 4 installs I've got to use and keep lol
<ochosi> what installs do you have atm?
<hobgoblin> this (12.04), the one I was just in and a couple of other quantal's left over from last weeks testing 
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> does quantal feel stable?
<hobgoblin> generally - but I've not really used it for much longer than 30 minutes at a time - hence the lack of music
<ochosi> hehe
<hobgoblin> but if you ask me the same thing next week I'll give you an answer :)
<ochosi> ok, i will
<ochosi> think i'll also have to fix bluebird for gtk3.5.4 now
<hobgoblin> I got some bug that's in ubuntu (and probably) everywhere atm - .cache foder filling with at-**** folders
<ochosi> uu, nasty
<hobgoblin> but I've not tried nvidia in there yet - probably won't until later with that
<hobgoblin> biab - time for food 
<astraljava> ochosi: Not yet going, haven't had time for it.
<ochosi> righty
<knome> astraljava, why you little...
<knome> :)
<pleia2> knome: on the slides for UDS, were the footers part of the background image?
<knome> pleia2, the footer text?
<pleia2> knome: presenter name, title, date
<pleia2> page number
<pleia2> oh, I found it
<pleia2> there is actually a footer text thingy in Impress
<pleia2> carry on!
<davmor2> knome: you can buy a half decent manual on libreoffice components now from software center :)
<pleia2> knome: if you don't mind, I put template versions of the slide theme up here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xubuntu/ (pdf is just so you can see it w/o downloading and opening impress for the odp)
<pleia2> I'm thinking we also want to share it on the Marketing page, and spreadubuntu, if it's licensed freely :)
<pleia2> also, related to my upcoming "Everything you ever wanted to know about Xubuntu" talk I need to pick someone's brain about the basic workflow of "how xubuntu comes into being" (sync lots of stuff from debian, we apply our themes and config stuff, magic happens)
<pleia2> and about translations
<knome> pleia2, yes, feel free to share as we want
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/xubuntu-presentation there we go :)
<knome> fsst
<knome> the spreadubuntu xubuntu logo is ancient
<knome> and there's the old sticker
<knome> under xubuntu
<pleia2> I'll update the sticker
<pleia2> not sure how to go about asking them to update the logo though :)
<pleia2> ok, sticker updated
<knome> well, there is "report spreadubuntu bug" -link
<pleia2> ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bugs :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> yes
<pleia2> ah, even their ubuntu logo is out-dated
<knome> ;))
<knome> oh my
<knome> not well done for a marketing site..
<pleia2> there is probably no one working on infrastructure now that it "just works"
<knome> ;)
 * knome is wondering how would automatic-wordpress-updates-from-private-server work
<knome> i mean, for example, autoupdates for nonfree plugins
<knome> looks like the check-for-updates path is hardcoded for now
<ochosi> pleia2: you might've seen i fixed the greybird-bug you reported
<pleia2> ochosi: yes! you rock :)
<ochosi> pleia2: at least for the session, not yet for the greeter (because i'm still hoping we'll get a new greeter) ;)
<pleia2> I'd download the theme, but I am tight on time
 * pleia2 nods
<ochosi> sure, no problem
<ochosi> hobgoblin already tested it, and it looked ok
<ochosi> at least he didn't complain ;)
<ochosi> but the more people test it the better
<ochosi> now i have to go fix bluebird
<pleia2> oh right, I'm short on time because I'm about to go on a trip to see family, knowing me I won't be able to stay away from IRC ;) but time will be limited
<pleia2> I'll be back on Tuesday
<ochosi> sure, no problem
<ochosi> have a nice time with your family!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<knome> hf :)
<ochosi> Unit193: you around?
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-04
<Unit193> ochosi: Yep, now.
<Unit193> :P
<alazare619> anyone here have experience with live-build
<ochosi> Unit193: could you test abiword in quantal please?
<Unit193> Yes, but not within 20 miles of home (at least)
<ochosi> Unit193: i specifically want to confirm this bug #948128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948128 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "Abiword Ruler Text and Ticks White" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948128
<ochosi> oh ok
<ochosi> fine, i'll ask someone else :)
<Unit193> I could try it. :P
<ochosi> does anyone else here have quantal?
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> please do then :)
<genii-around> I'm on quantal but it won't currently let me have both xfce and kde
<ochosi> humm, i see
<ochosi> and you have kde installed right nowß
<ochosi> ?
<Unit193> ochosi: Yep, that's correct.
<ochosi> Unit193: what is?
<genii-around> ochosi: Yes, kde
<Unit193> I'll confirm in a sec.
<ochosi> ok thanks
<ochosi> genii-around: ok, no worries, Unit193 will take a look
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-05
<micahg> genii-around: that's a bug most likely
<micahg> not being able to have both that is
<genii-around> micahg: Previously I was able to have regular ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu and kubuntu. Now I'm down to kubuntu and lubuntu
<micahg> right, so that's a bug
<micahg> genii-around: I can install all 4 together in a chroot
<micahg> you must have something installed blocking
<genii-around> Yes, perhaps
<micahg> n
<micahg> genii-around: you can run the install command with -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true and see what's causing the issue
<genii-around> micahg: Well, perhaps tomorrow...I'm sort of off the clock right now
<micahg> genii-around: sure, at your leisure
<ochosi> Unit193: your seconds last pretty long! :)
<Unit193> ochosi: Yeah, sorry about that, I was working on a computer that bluescreened right after.
<Unit193> ochosi: It also appeared to be already marked as confirmed.
<ochosi> Unit193: i guess you didn't read the bugreport... anyway, it's not confirmed for 12.10
<hobgoblin> ochosi: I am now running 12.10 all the time ;)
<Unit193> I did a little, but I didn't want to add rather than confirm something when I don't know.  (Not the best with bugs)
 * hobgoblin had a doozy yesterday - install failed 
<ochosi> hobgoblin: ah ok, can you quickly open abiword with greybird?
<hobgoblin> with one of your new themes or just greybird normal?
<ochosi> greybird normal suffices
<hobgoblin> 2 secs - need to reinstall it lol 
<hobgoblin> not sure when I removed that?
<ochosi> i guess directly after installing 12.10 :D
<hobgoblin> ochosi: k - opened it 
<hobgoblin> yea probably :)
<ochosi> screenie please :)
<hobgoblin> http://imagebin.org/219522
<hobgoblin> looks a bit odd 
<ochosi> hobgoblin: could you upload that screenie to bug #948128 and say that you can confirm it for 12.10 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948128 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "Abiword Ruler Text and Ticks White" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948128
<hobgoblin> done
<ochosi> thanks!
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> atm all I have noticed in here is the odd grey things in some menus - there's a bug for it already I believe
<hobgoblin> anyone using liferea - that seems to ignore fonts I tell the sytem to use
<ochosi> hobgoblin: screenshot of that please?
<ochosi> (i mean of the odd grey things in the menus)
<hobgoblin> hang on 
<hobgoblin> bah can't remember where I saw it now - when I remember I will ping you with the screenie
<ochosi> please do so
<hobgoblin> I remembered - audacious - http://imagebin.org/219523
<hobgoblin> ochosi: ^^
<ochosi> hobgoblin: are you using greybird's bright-menus branch from git right now?
<hobgoblin> no - just the normal greybird - you want me to check with that one?
<ochosi> yes, please
<hobgoblin> that's fine 
<hobgoblin> looks perfectly ok with that theme
<ochosi> great
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> other than the white and blue that I don't personally like much - but that's not a bug :)
<ochosi> what white and what blue?
<hobgoblin> the white background and blue highlights 
<ochosi> in the menus?
<hobgoblin> yea 
<ochosi> right
<hobgoblin> but that's a personal thing :)
<ochosi> have you tried to use it before?
<hobgoblin> yea - a while ago when you were first asking people
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> personally i think that it grows on you once you use it on a daily basis
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> the best thing I remember from 11.10 to 12.04 was the all grey terminal - loved that :)
<ochosi> yeah, that's still there
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I'll leave the new greybird as it is, get some sunglasses and report back if I get to be ok without them :D
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> please do so
<ochosi> for me the menus got so much easier to read after a day or two
<hobgoblin> ok 
 * hobgoblin feels like rat in a cage lol 
<ochosi> hehe
<hobgoblin> :)
<ochosi> well as soon as you don't expect them to be dark anymore, it'll get easier ;)
<hobgoblin> LOL
<hobgoblin> ochosi: with your new sunglasses theme - http://imagebin.org/219527
<ochosi> hobgoblin: it's not my fault if you keep your themes in ~/.themes
<hobgoblin> oh yea - sorry 
<ochosi> ;)
<hobgoblin> move it to where as root lol ?
<ochosi> /usr/share/themes
<hobgoblin> thanks :)
<ochosi> np
<hobgoblin> that's better then :)
<astraljava> How is that better?
<hobgoblin> cos it looks ok now?
<astraljava> Ok. Is ~/.themes/ not supported anymore?
<hobgoblin> it works ok and is fine till you run soemthing as root 
<hobgoblin> I assume
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> themes in ~./themes are not used for applications run as root (those have to be in /usr/share/themes)
<astraljava> Oh... yeah that makes sense.
<ochosi> astraljava: btw, do you think the display-dialog deadline is still realistic?
<astraljava> ochosi: I don't see why not. Two full days (Sat. and Sun.) plus the evenings of today and tomorrow. It's not a very huge feature, after all.
<ochosi> astraljava: ok great!
<mr_pouit> fwiw, we don't get many precise bug reports because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1001630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001630 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc. no longer upload crash reports as of Precise" [Undecided,New]
<astraljava> Thanks for the heads-up, mr_pouit!
<ochosi> nasty bug that prevents reporting of bugs...
<ochosi> the socalled "bug of bugs"
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-06
<hobgoblin> morning
<hobgoblin> has anyone managed to install with a daily today or yesterday? not getting much luck myself 
<hobgoblin> ochosi: you'll be pleased to note that I removed the sunglasses now
<ochosi> hobgoblin: already? :)
<hobgoblin> yep - threw them away in disgust 
<ochosi> hehe
<hobgoblin> just joking - got used to it :)
<ochosi> nice to hear
<ochosi> is it too early to ask how you like it now?
<hobgoblin> maybe found one odd little thing - I tend not to shut some things down - when I logout/reboot/shutdown they all appear to lose their nice theme and look a bit win95ish
<hobgoblin> the theme? it's fine :)
<ochosi> what do you mean exactly with the logout-thing?
<ochosi> can you take a screenshot?
<hobgoblin> not sure if I can as it only shows when it's all closing down
<hobgoblin> I can see if little one's phone will take a useful shot later if you want ]
<hobgoblin> it's almost as if it's stopping the theme before it closes down
<ochosi> hmm
<ochosi> could be that that's a "feature" of quantal
<hobgoblin> nope - unless it's a carryover from precise 
<hobgoblin> used to see it there - but didn't take much notice - assumed it was just my fiddling
<ochosi> hmm
<ochosi> weird
<ochosi> never saw anything like that
<ochosi> how do you log out?
<hobgoblin> from the thing in the panel 
<hobgoblin> though - don't get hung up on logout - does the same with shutdown/reboot as well
<hobgoblin> I'll see if I can get a pic when she's back from school - my phone is just that - a phone for talk and txt lol
<hobgoblin> just thought I'd mention it :)
<ochosi> right :)
<hobgoblin> don't seem to be able to install with dailies atm - so I'm checking stuff out on this install 
<hobgoblin> ochosi: tried to get a shot that was any good and failed - best I can say is that it looks alomost like the Redmond theme but with the title bar missing completely 
<ochosi> not sure i can help you with this at all
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> I've no idea what it is :)
<hobgoblin> just one of those things I guess
<knome> meh.
<knome> i'm trying to send an email to xubuntu-devel, but the message gets filtered
<knome> i'm looking at the admin panel, and i can't figure out why
<knome> i think i got it!
<knome> yes, i'm able to send email to self-administrated list
<knome> yay
<Unit193> Yep, and I already read it. :D
<astraljava> Somebody read's knome's emails?
<knome> not really.
<knome> how do i change how the TB date field is shown in the message list?
<knome> meh
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-07
<pleia2> knome: that was easy, branding image on spreadubuntu.org is fixed :)
<pleia2> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-pimp.html
<hobgoblin> pleia2: nice isn't it
<pleia2> certainly a fair amount of personal preference :) but some points may be worth considering
<pleia2> I actually like the default themes
<ochosi> the desktop-icons tweak isn't needed anymore, i made a (better) patch for greybird
<hobgoblin> well of course it is - it's his  blog :)
<ochosi> pleia2: which points would be worth considering?
<pleia2> ochosi: oh, that was one of them (desktop icons)
<pleia2> maybe that's it really
<hobgoblin> some of it is a rehash from one he did in may - http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-pangolin.html
<pleia2> so, contacted an admin for one of the several xubuntu pages on facebook
<ochosi> ah good
<ochosi> anyway, if you see anything else worth considering feel free to let me know
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> the one with the most "likes" isn't maintained (was never switched to new format)
<pleia2> so I contacted the guy running another one, which uses our super old branding, but he actually updates it (has an rss tool that feeds the facebook feed our site updates)
<pleia2> we'll get the branding fixed up and all sorted this week :)
<pleia2> sadly https://www.facebook.com/xubuntulinux is taken :\
<pleia2> (that's a group, not a page)
<pleia2> actually, it's a page, hm
<pleia2> anyway, not as active or well maintained as the person I contacted
<knome> pleia2, good :)
<knome> pleia2, we should probably mention in all the social media stuff that the groups are for users :)
<knome> pleia2, and, in a way, encourage users to join them, rather just calling them "xubuntu groups" or whatever
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> the linkedin one currently is labeled for users
<knome> yup, i know
<knome> especially there it's important...
<pleia2> yeah
<knome> anyway, i'm going to turn off the pc again, pour some lovely dark-roasted coffee in a mug and go listen to the rain outside
<knome> see you!
<pleia2> enjoy
<alazare619> does anyone here know how the iso's are built after the filesystem is squashed?
<alazare619> im using the livecd-rootfs scripts
<alazare619> can someone tell me what process xubuntu uses to build the isos after the chroot is squash.fs'd
#xubuntu-devel 2012-07-08
<pleia2> it is done: https://www.facebook.com/xubuntuusers
<knome> pleia2, :)
<cc_INC> So...did I miss anything important :)
<cc_INC> If any Dutch translation is needed for Catfish I am willing to give it a go.
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-01
<smartboyhw> pleia2, speaking of alternates and ppc images: You can always ask for phillw in #ubuntu-quality to test ppc images if you guys support it, the Lubuntu ppc testers always help:P
<micahg> I think ppc images is a wishlist for us when all our other ducks are in a row or someone explicitly asks for and is willing to work on it
<micahg> ah, this was already said on the ML
<Noskcaj> I've got a mac mini if you need PPC testing
<micahg> unfortunately, we have no devs with PPC to fix stuff
<Unit193> (And VMs aren't everything.)
<skellat> My G4 died a while back
<skellat> In Nevada
<micahg> oh, we actually have a ppc cross toolchain now so that might not be such an issue
<knome> i would be comfortable in a situation where there was 2-3 active testers for mac
<knome> in reality that probably means there needs to be around 10 people interested in the images
<knome> s/mac/ppc/
<Noskcaj> mac works too, because i assume we would need that many for AMD64+MAC
<knome> i believe there isn't too much work to be done for the mac images
<smartboyhw> But you still have to test it.
<knome> there was some discussion on why even ubuntu has the separate mac image
<knome> i can't remember what the rationale was, but you could pretty much use the regular image
<smartboyhw> knome, I think bootloader, I think I heard the reason before
<Noskcaj> the mac EFI (at least the older one) doesn't work with 64-bit, only 32-bit and 64+mac
<Noskcaj> only difference AFAIK
<smartboyhw> Stupid Apple EFI::P
<knome> micahg, have you read the ML? simon sent a thorough mail about what we need to upload in saucy re: artwork
<micahg> knome: yeah, will try to get to get to it this week
<knome> micahg, okay, thanks
<elfy> knome: so the new question is - How to add testcases so we can ask for testing?
<GridCube> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<GridCube> ups
<knome> äesch, elfy is gone
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-02
<knome> elfy, you had questions about testcases?
<elfy> I did - how do we add things we want testing to the tracker - couldn't see how to do that
<knome> elfy, so have you got those testcases merged to the main branch?
<elfy> there are a bunch merged yep
<knome> i assume we're talking about package tests?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> we've got 13 done and 2 pending 
<knome> cool
<knome> ok, first login to packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<elfy> yep
<knome> do you see an administration -link on the left?
<elfy> yep
<knome> great, click that
<elfy> done
<knome> then if you click "Testcases", you will see all the testcases in the tracker
<knome> and as you can see, there are already several testcases for xfce there :)
<elfy> yep :)
<knome> now we need to create a testsuite for them
<knome> so click on testsuites
<elfy> done 
<knome> then click add a testsuite
<knome> now we need to think what we want
<elfy> done
<knome> and what's ok for nick
<knome> i would imagine it would be optimal for both sides if we had on "Xfce" -testsuite and the rest as single applications
<elfy> like exo helper for instance
<knome> because we don't want to overcrowd the interface
<knome> you can go ahead and create a testsuite called Xfce
<elfy> oh right - like Xubuntu Packages - then have package tests inside that?
<knome> yes
<knome> currently many of the testsuites only have one test
<knome> but i think it would make more sense if we tried to gather some of the tests at least
<elfy> aah - now I created I can see the rest - makes sense now :)
<knome> and i think xfce is the natural first choice
<elfy> yea agreed
<knome> yeah, so now simply add testcases to the testsuite
<elfy> we could use that for kbd settings/exo helper etc
<knome> and select a status
<elfy> done - leave weight? 
<knome> that's fine unless you want to sort non-alphabetically
<elfy> ok
<knome> when you're done, i think you need to ping balloons to enable the testsuite
<knome> so that it's available for testers
<elfy> ok - thanks knome 
<knome> after it's published, any changes to the testsuite are updated immediately on the tracker as well
<knome> np :)
<elfy> right
<elfy> so - here in my head I think we'd want to have a few testsuites so they don't get too overloaded - maybe xfce office / xfce media / xfce internet sort of thing ?
<knome> hmm, i mean, there's no such thing as "xfce office", right?
<Noskcaj> +1 to that idea. i suggest "settings" "office" "multimedia" other"
<elfy> knome: yea - just as a general thing - keep abiword in seperate place to xchat 
<knome> for abiword and xchat, we should just have abiword and xchat testsuites
<elfy> or we have a loooooooooong testsuite - which will just get confusing
<elfy> ok
<knome> for the xfce testsuite i'd only add the testcases that come from the xfce core
<Noskcaj> have a cover everything testsuite too, stuff can go in more than one
<knome> like the different settings manager stuff and that
<elfy> knome: +1 to that
<elfy> ok - well that's enough to be getting on with :)
<knome> Noskcaj, i'm not completely sure if that gives us the results we want though; while the testcases show bugs that have appeared in other testsuites with that testcase, the results aren't combined
<knome> Noskcaj, eg. there's no way to know offhand how many times a single testcase is ran; you have to go and count the results from the different testsuites
<Noskcaj> knome, it wouldn't be an active one, just a way to monitor what testcases are made 
<knome> Noskcaj, if it isn't an actve one, what's the point? we can track that in the wiki or something else less bureaucratic :)
<Noskcaj> good point
<knome> elfy, i'm adding some testases to the suite
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I added some more 
<knome> good good :)
<elfy> I did a gnumeric one now - there's one test at the moment, I'm still working on a more advanced testcase for it
<knome> mhm
<elfy> bbl 
<knome> hf
<lderan> is there anything left to change on the meeting bot knome? Have poked alanbell to see if theres anything that needs to be redone on the private voting. 
<knome> did we already link the vote results to the minute when the voting started on the logs?
<knome> apart from that, i can't think of anything
<lderan> don't think thats been done, shall do it :P
<knome> ta
<lderan> anything else i can lend a hand with, don't mind if its not coding related.
<knome> well you could talk with elfy about the autopilot tests
<knome> and if it's not something we can push forward now, then the regular manual testcases
<lderan> sounds good
<lderan> anything to help :)
<elfy> either of those would :)
<lderan> \o/
<lderan> will make a start on the autopilot tests this evening then
<elfy> more efficient use of your time :)
<TDO|Aquina> hy
<TDO|Aquina> where is charlie?
<TDO|Aquina> Hey Mike kommst Du aus Frankfurt?
<pleia2> TDO|Aquina: he left the project over a year ago
<TDO|Aquina> Huh? Really? How is he doing, I mean in the light of his health issues? Not so good? Was that the reason?
<TDO|Aquina> We did some ISO testing together and were chatting every now and then but I was away too often throughout the last two years.
<TDO|Aquina> :-(
<knome> he left the ubuntu projects for good because he couldn't agree with some of the decisions made
<TDO|Aquina> Whish I could have said goodbye! *sigh*
<knome> the last time i talked to him he said he's doing fine, as usual
<TDO|Aquina> Oh.
<TDO|Aquina> O.k. thank you for telling me. :-]
<TDO|Aquina> Can you tell about the reason or is it confidential somehow?
<knome> i can't because i'm not completely aware of all the facts
<knome> charlie is relatively active on G+ aiui
<knome> so if you want to catch him...
<TDO|Aquina> G+ a channel here in freenode?
<TDO|Aquina> join #G+
<TDO|Aquina> ?
<knome> google plus, that is
<TDO|Aquina> kk, thx
<genii> I guess just #google
<pleia2> knome, elfy - is this for blog post or mailing list?
<elfy> bit of both
<elfy> or anywhere we can put it that helps
<knome> i am thinking mailing list
<pleia2> k :)
<knome> isn't that what we did with the docs?
<elfy> yea
<knome> :)
<pleia2> well, we put out a call for testing on the blog once
<knome> yeah, but that didn't work, did it?
<pleia2> we had folks using it and posting info on g+ for a while
<knome> boooo
<pleia2> every little bit helps :)
<knome> well G+ "reporting" is meh
<pleia2> we just point them in the right direction and get bugs submitted that way
<pleia2> it's better than nothing
<knome> i suppose..
<pleia2> we don't have to put it on the website to share it on g+ etc of course (can just share archive link), I was just asking
<knome> sure
<knome> i was thinking we could definitely share the ML archive link in social media
<knome> and stuf...
<knome> +f
<pleia2> k
<elfy> knome: what did you mean? "-> what do the testcases need to actually test? "
<knome> i mean
<knome> we're not describing what the contributors need to do...
<elfy> oic
<elfy> not sure what to put for the autopilot stuff tbh 
<knome> me neither
<elfy> problem for me is I have no idea how to even do the things - nor how much that it could do - would abiword one - open, create a doc, type, save, close for instance ... 
<elfy> lderan: you about? ^^
<lderan> elfy, yeah :D
<elfy> rowboatnick: ^^
<elfy> lderan: so you have any idea how much autopilot will gain us in app testing at all ?
<lderan> mmmm
<lderan> it makes sense for the more trival things like open abiword, type, save and check to see if the file exists
<elfy> ok 
<lderan> tho it has a small issue with abiword, that when you open it you have to move the mouse cursor onto it before it lets you type anything :P
<elfy> right - but the main thing is that while for a manual testcase you don't need to be overly technical - you'd have trouble with autopilot if you were like me 
<elfy> and it has issues with xubuntu apps 
<elfy> knome: I wonder if we'd be better to calling for manual help now - then autopilot in a few weeks
<elfy> or playing down the urgency for autopilot tests
<knome> elfy, that sounds good.
<elfy> which? 
<elfy> I'd prefer I think to ask now - but play down the urgency 
<knome> yup, that
<elfy> lderan: and it's python?
<knome> elfy, yes
<lderan> yup python
<elfy> thought so - there's only so many Hello Worlds you can do before they all seem the same ... 
<elfy> lderan: if you have some idea of what to write here http://pad.ubuntu.com/MoWv1NaHMR for autopilot knock yourself out :)
<lderan> shall take a look :)
<elfy> thanks :)
<ochosi> micahg: i just updated xubuntu-artwork with needed stuff for saucy, so that's totally pushable
<elfy> knome: not sure I can add much more atm 
<elfy> lderan: thanks for looking at that for us 
<elfy> and I added a link at the bottom if it's any use to the a/p stuff
<lderan> yup
<lderan> it is :)
<elfy> I have actually read these things - but they are all stuck in the wall just above my head ... 
<knome> elfy, let's sleep on it
<elfy> yep - I'll have a look with the first pot of tea 
<knome> :)
<elfy> ok - I'm off - thanks everyone and good night 
<knome> nighty!
<lderan> good night elfy :)
<knome> see you all later ->
<GridCube> bye
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-03
<elfy> knome: I looked some more - can't think of anything to add to it - I did reorder the url links though 
<rowboatnick> elfy: ye, i have written testcases for that, but i started looking into using the gui elements for control, i have not looked very deeply
<rowboatnick> the problem is, most features that can be easily testable by autopilot, are things that are unlikely to be broken
<rowboatnick> I should add, that since I realized that, Ive been less optimistic about it
<elfy> thanks rowboatnick - I've not really moved from that position to be frank - I'm of the opinion that if we can use it for iso testing that's a huge help but apps are going to need a bit of boring manual work 
<lderan> yeah
<lderan> pretty much
<Unit193> For the sake of crossposting from the mailing list, The Community Council catch up is Thursday, 4th July, 2013 at 17:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.  (use date -d "July 4, 2013 17:00UTC" to get it in your local time.)
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-04
<GridCube> http://xubuntu-showcase.deviantart.com/
<GridCube> xubuntu-showcase group its now enabled, sent invitations to join as moderators to all who requested included pleia2 
<GridCube> sending a mail now
<pleia2> GridCube: nice job! :)
<pleia2> btw, tomorrow is a US holiday
 * micahg will be there if he remembers
<skellat> pleia2: Tomorrow may be a USian holiday but isn't there a Community Council meeting...
<pleia2> skellat: yeah, but only 3 of us are in the US :)
<pleia2> and I'll be around, because, you know me
<knome> pleia2, heh :)
<knome> we had to drop the messaging indicator, but does that imply we don't have any messaging notifications?
<ochosi> knome: what "messaging notifications" are you referring to specifically?
<knome> ochosi, nvm
<knome> i just misread/-though
<knome> +t
<forestpiskie> knome: we happy with the call for testcase help now? that being you ... I am :) 
<knome> GridCube, what was the deviantart banner sie?
<knome> *size
<knome> i'm going to look at that right now
<GridCube> 100x50px
<GridCube> want to see some examples?
<knome> ugh, that little
<knome> sure
<GridCube> http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/a/r/artchance.png?1
<GridCube> http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/u/b/ubuntu-users.png?3
<GridCube> http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/u/b/ubuntu-artists.png?14
<knome> yup, thanks
<GridCube> knome: dA uses a green background you might want to take that into consideration? http://xubuntu-showcase.deviantart.com/
<knome> that's fine
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/marketing_da/badge.png
<knome> there's a draft
<GridCube> thats nice :) maybe you could try making the white part some contrasting color to make the badge stand out?
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> forestpiskie: testcases doc looks fine to me
<forestpiskie> pleia2: thanks - sent it now :)
 * pleia2 puts on the social mediaz
<elfy> that'd be good - elfy would but neither he nor forestpiskie have anything to do with that :)
<pleia2> CC meeting starting - knome you around?
<pleia2> knome knome knome 
<Unit193> knome knome knome knome knome!  We're up next.
<pleia2> xubuntu checkin now
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop I only changed the Download link as it was pointing to http://xubuntu.org/get which is a 404.
<Unit193> In xubuntu-wallpapers, do we want to symlink xubuntu-current.jpg to (for example) xubuntu-raring.jpg?  I think that was the third point in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Raring/Plymouth (Or, close to it.)
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-05
<knome> poop.
<knome> sorry.
<elfy> hi knome 
<knome> hey elfy 
<elfy> knome: pretty sure we covered most things 
<knome> good
<knome> but still
<knome> i could've been around, but i just forgot.
<elfy> :)
<elfy> from what I can gather that's better known as real life :)
<knome> no, that's "i was watching tv"
<knome> (at least this time)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> jack's posted to the mailing list already :)
<knome> good, and thanks for posting (yeah, i thought it was fine, just didn't get to say "yes")
<elfy> :)
 * elfy still has major misgivings with autopilot, but 30 minutes before work isn't the time :)
<knome> yeah
<knome> i'm 1h before work, but it takes 46mins to travel too
<elfy> :(
<elfy> takes me 5 minutes to walk :p
<knome> heh, well
<knome> i usually work from home, so it's ok to go somewhere else here and there
<elfy> yep
<Noskcaj> i just read the logs for yesterdays meeting. You forgot we also have a reddit page
<lderan> we do?
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-06
<elfy> lderan rowboatnick - not sure if I've told you his name, but DanChapman in #ubuntu-quality is someone that's happy to help us with autopilot tests - he's the guy who did the ubiquity stuff but "i'm a bread and butter kinda guy. Care more about the things i use daily. So i would rather work on those things... So i'm happy to work on xubuntu autopilot tests if they are needed/wanted."
<Noskcaj10> elfy, on the topic of xubuntu autopilot. did any of the existing testcases work in xubuntu?
<elfy> have you tried them? 
<elfy> which existing xubuntu testcases? 
<elfy> afk
<Noskcaj10> no, any testcases that have programs in xubuntu, and always ping me when you say stuff or i'll ignore it and keep looking at other stuff
<elfy> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> elfy, hmm, why are you welcoming me here and not in #ubuntu-quality? Hello nevertheless:)
<elfy> didn't see you there
<knome> pleia2, you okay?
<Noskcaj> knome, when is the shimmer project ppa going to have a saucy version
<pleia2> knome: yeah, thankfully no flying today
#xubuntu-devel 2013-07-07
<ToZ> Noskcaj10, are you there?
<Noskcaj10> hello ToZ 
<Noskcaj10> have you got the test onto launchpad yet?
<ToZ> Hi. Still new to this bzr thing. 
<ToZ> I've pushed 2 test cases, but I guess I missed a step?
<Noskcaj10> may i suggest you install bazaar explorer? it is a GUI version of bazaar
<Noskcaj10> Just make sure you make a new branch for each test, we all get confused otherwise
<ToZ> How do you make a new branch?
<ToZ> Is it the qbzr package?
<Noskcaj10> sudo apt-get install bzr-explorer
<ToZ> installed
<Noskcaj10> to make a new branch, use "bzr push lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/BRANCH_NAME" where USERNAME is your launchpad username (e.g. ToZ), PROJECT is the project (e.g. ubuntu-manual-tests) and BRANCH_Name is whatever you want it to be
<Noskcaj10> bazaar explorer will do everything that bzr does except the branch command
<ToZ> done. Now how do I attach my Ristretto test case to this branch?
<Noskcaj10> put the ristretto test in the packages file, then add it and push again
<Noskcaj10> but please use a fresh branch.
<Noskcaj10> Do you think you've worked it all out? 
<ToZ> what do you mean by "use a fresh branch?
<Noskcaj> ToZ, the actual manual tests branch, run  "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests" to get it
<ToZ> Okay, so after I get the branch, I add the file to the packages directory then run "bzr push lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/BRANCH_NAME" . Do I change BRANCH_NAME for every test case I add?
<Noskcaj> ToZ, you first have to use the "add" command, then the "commit" command. it's easier to do this from bazaar explorer. 
<Noskcaj> and yes
<ToZ> Thanks. When I click the Push button in bazaar explorer, it asks me for a location. I will change that to the name of the test case (after I add and commit).
<ToZ> Well, it seems to have worked from my end. 
<Noskcaj> i'll merge it soon. good work
<ToZ> Do I have to do anything special in bazaar explorer now for the next one? Re-synch or something? Or do I just add/commit a new file and push a new branch?
<knome> pleia2, good
<pleia2> there have been jokes coming back from major conferences about how if our plane went down coming back to SFO that entire software projects would be destroyed ;)
<pleia2> the latest was openstack, I ended up sitting next to canonical's vp of cloud
<pleia2> and the whole flight was full of us
<knome> awwh
 * skellat feels decontextualized
<pleia2> skellat: there was a plane crash at San Francisco airport yesterday
<skellat> Ah, yes.  Asiana Airlines
 * pleia2 lives in SF and travels often
<pleia2> but not this weekend, fortunately :)
<skellat> Praise be.
<skellat> One of the few benefits to Los Angeles County, I suppose, is that they've got multiple airports
<skellat> San Francisco on the other hand not so much
<pleia2> actually we have Oakland and San Jose too
<pleia2> I'll fly out of any of them depending on prices
<pleia2> both of them are pretty small though, it's been tough for them to absorb the overages from SFO
<pleia2> lots of cancelled flights once they got the in the air ones landed, and 2 of our 4 runways are still closed
<skellat> I wind up equidistant between CLE and ERI.  Nothing directly local here in Ohio's largest county geographically.
<pleia2> do you live near where Cheri lived?
<skellat> I live closer to Erie, Pennsylvania
<pleia2> when she was meeting me in Vegas there were like 3 major airports she could fly out of, all far but about the same distance far :)
<pleia2> ah
<skellat> Mansfield is southwest of Cleveland
 * pleia2 nods
<skellat> Cleveland is technically southwest of Ashtabula
<pleia2> I see
<skellat> http://goo.gl/maps/mKx7P
 * pleia2 has never been to ohio
<pleia2> tempting for the OLF though
<pleia2> maybe next year :)
<skellat> I might need the help this year
<skellat> Dunno
<skellat> That's the subject for the next Burning Circle
 * skellat wanders back to scripting
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> nice to see folks jumping in with test case writing \o/
<pleia2> so, if I wanted to change the text of our Xubuntu tab in the About Xfce option in our menu, where would I go?
<pleia2> currently it's not really about Xubuntu, it tells you where the Debian Xfce team lives
<micahg> pleia2: xprop | grep CLASS tells me xfce4-about
<pleia2> micahg: thank you :)
 * ochosi pokes micahg about gtk-theme-config
 * micahg hides
<micahg> ochosi: on my list, but other things are above it, what's our timeline?
 * knome get micahg from under the table
 * micahg needs to find a new hiding spot
<ochosi> micahg: dunno, my motto is "getting things done"
<pleia2> libxfce4ui
<pleia2>  This package contains the Xfce settings plugin and the utility files for
<pleia2>  libxfce4ui-1-0 which are:
<pleia2>    - xfce4-about
<pleia2> that's the only mention I can find for xfce4-about
<ochosi> pleia2: yes, it's part of that package
<ochosi> pleia2: so we'd have to ship a patch for that in xubuntu
<micahg> libxfce4ui-utils is the package
<micahg> *binary
<knome> ochosi, we most probably do already, we have a tab called "Xubuntu"
<ochosi> ah right, i don't see that cause i'm using the one from git-master
<knome> pleia2, if you want to work on the actual text now.. i suppose i could join you on a pad ;)
<pleia2> so where would this patch live?
<pleia2> knome: the husband is grumping about being hungry, so we're about to wander out to find some foods ;)
<knome> heh, okay :)
<pleia2> (I was fine eating M&Ms)
<ochosi> :)
<knome> haha!
<pleia2> knome: but yes, soon we should do this
 * knome is eating grapes
<pleia2> I wonder if we want to put the current Xubuntu tab stuff somewhere? but I don't know why any user would actually want to know where the Debian packaging team is
<knome> heh
<knome> well, we could make the current xubuntu tab say debian xfce or so
<pleia2> I wonder if it should say "Debian" on that tab, but since we're sucking it in it magically updated it with the OS name we're using
<knome> mr_pouit, stop hiding and tell us details if/since you know about this
<pleia2> (in that case, we're aren't carrying a patch at all, just magic)
<mr_pouit> huhu, I just came online and you jump on me
<knome> :)
<pleia2> mr_pouit: <3 <3
<knome> mr_pouit, what did you expect?!
<mr_pouit> I think there shouldn't be any tab in Xfce 4.10
<ochosi> micahg: so what's your timeline?
<knome> mr_pouit, i have that
<micahg> ochosi: week or two
<pleia2> in my About Xfce I have: About, Credits, Xubuntu, Copyright
<pleia2> (this is an upgraded system, not fresh 13.04)
<knome> same here
<ochosi> micahg: mind if we set a deadline?
<mr_pouit> knome: oh, really? I thought I has disabled it to have only "Xfce 4.10, distributed by Xubuntu" in the title
<mr_pouit> s/has/had/
<micahg> ochosi: I would like to, but I'm juggling a lot ATM
<ochosi> micahg: i really don't wanna keep poking you every other day ;)
<knome> mr_pouit, says that too
<mr_pouit> the content of the tab can't be translated, so it's a pain
<knome> duh
 * pleia2 food seeking
<knome> pleia2, bon appetit!
<mikodo> Can you guys answer how well Xubuntu will transition to MIR only in14.04 without XMIR?
<micahg> mikodo: not planning on that
<knome> maybe we should look at getting that tab removed completely, and get the about stuff in the docs
<micahg> ochosi: I'll try to get something up to mentors this week
<knome> (which we should be get translatable/translations working for them)
<mikodo> micahg, can you explain
<micahg> ochosi: I think I need to do at least one PR to github though
<ochosi> micahg: ok, so i'll bug you again towards the end of the week, ok?
<mr_pouit> knome: do you have /usr/share/xfce4/vendorinfo ?
<ochosi> micahg: PR?
<micahg> mikodo: upstream Xfce isn't planning on leaving X, so we'll use XMir if we go the Mir route
<mr_pouit> knome: if yes, that's a bug, I'll remove it and the tab will disappear
<knome> mr_pouit, yes, i have it
<knome> mr_pouit, but again, this is an upgrade
<micahg> ochosi: pull request
<mikodo> micahg, Cool!
<ochosi> micahg: ah ok, i was thinking pre-release or something :)
<ochosi> micahg: ok, thanks then!
<micahg> ochosi: currently, the images aren't shipped and not generated at build time AFAICT
<knome> mr_pouit, that sounds fair
<knome> mr_pouit, (removing the tab et al)
<ochosi> micahg: hm, what images?
<mikodo> micahg, Interesting you said "if we go the MIR route". So, things are not decided yet. 
<knome> mikodo, we're having a community meeting on thursday, and the mir issue is on the agenda.
<mikodo> micahg, Yes, i plan to attend. Looking forward to hearing jono has to say
<mikodo> micahg, I hope you guys ask lots of questions. I don't have knowledge or understanding to ask pertinent ones.\
<mr_pouit> That's easy: if xmir doesn't provide proper xrandr and xi compatibility, that's a no from me
<ochosi> +1
<mikodo> Is Xorg going to be continued to be developed?
<mikodo> After wayland and/or MIR takes hold
<mikodo> So, Xubuntu can continue to use XMIR, in 14.04 if you choose, even after Ubuntu is just on MIR?
<mikodo> Alright, I guess these are topics I shouldn't be asking here at this time. Thanks everyone.
<skellat> mikodo: I suggest tabling this for the meeting later this week where we are likely to have a boisterous, lively discussion
<skellat> mikodo: The meeting is open and in this channel on Thursday
<mikodo> skellat, Thanks
<skellat> mikodo: Jono Bacon will be along to discuss the matter so I do think things will be certainly boisterous
<skellat> :-)
<ochosi> skellat: wow, nice new word for my vocabulary. boisterous.
<lderan> :P
<micahg> mr_pouit: would pkg-xfce take gtk-theme-config?
<micahg> mr_pouit: I don't think it would be a proposed option without those things, but I'd agree with that
<mr_pouit> micahg: from what I could find (there's nearly zero doc on xmir), there was compatibility with RandR 1.0
<mr_pouit> (which is basically as useful as Windows 98 for managing multiple outputs)
<micahg> mr_pouit: it's certainly not complete, but it's got to be usable as there are so many apps for X
<micahg> I"m hoping by feature freeze it's good to go, otherwise, we can opt out as well
<mr_pouit> micahg: gtk-theme-config isn't xfce specific, so I'd say no.
<micahg> ok, I'm planning to ITP with ochosi as uploader
<micahg> didn't make sense to me to have it just in Ubuntu as it's not Ubuntu specific either
<micahg> and I've got to start my path to DD sometime
<micahg> mr_pouit: care to be uploader as well?
<micahg> and are you a DM/DD yet
<mr_pouit> pleia2: filed 1198746 about your issue
<knome> lp 1198746
<mr_pouit> micahg: yes, why not, and no, not yet :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198746 in libxfce4ui (Ubuntu) "Drop /usr/share/xfce4/vendorinfo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198746
<knome> mr_pouit, awesome
<mr_pouit> (I should start my path to dd too, before ubuntu replaced xorg with MIR and the kernel with ISS)
<mr_pouit> so, after this awesome horrible joke, good night
<skellat> mr_pouit: ISS?
<knome> good night mr_pouit 
<knome> :)
<micahg> mr_pouit: did you mean IIS?
<micahg> oh, no
<micahg> I get it :D
<mr_pouit> this ISS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station ;-)
 * skellat smacks head
<knome> har   har
<skellat> mr_pouit: Your humor is subtle, not unlike that of some relatives of mine
<knome> some slapstick humor now and then works though
<micahg> soon, desktop will make you appear, da?
<knome> huhu?
<knome> bbl ->
<Noskcaj> knome, when will you have a saucy version of the shimmer PPA up?
#xubuntu-devel 2014-06-30
<ochosi> morning everyone
<ochosi> btw, i should be pretty much back to normal now
<bluesabre> "normal"
<ochosi> :>
<bluesabre> ;)
<ochosi> so xfpm isn't building correctly yet in -staging?
<ochosi> ah right, the maintainer mode issue
<bluesabre> yeah, I'll experiment with it tonight if I get a chance (or if its not already done)
<ochosi> sounds good
<elfy> bluesabre: first time I've needed to do so since updating upower - lock screen is not working
<elfy> ochosi: ^^
<elfy> bbl
<ochosi> elfy: in what way is it not working?
<ochosi> i mean, what's happening exactly?
<ali1234> it works for me
<ali1234> even though i tried to disable it in the settings
<ochosi> so you're saying you're also seeing a bug?
<ali1234> i'm not sure. maybe i just did it wrong
<ali1234> what is a good site for image hosting since imagebin is now an attack site?
<ali1234> http://imgur.com/uPxefu4
<ochosi> zimagez or imgur is what i use mostly
<ali1234> those are my settings. the screen still locks when the screensaver starts
<ochosi> you could check the settings of light-locker, "ps -A | grep light-locker"
<ochosi> i really hope we can merge in the dbus interface for light-locker soon so we can make lls a little more solid... the whole desktop-file interaction really blows
<ali1234> also this: http://imgur.com/P9swtv7
<ali1234>  1958 ?        00:00:01 light-locker
<ali1234> i did a fresh install of 14.04 yesterday evening
<ali1234> i haven't really changed anything at all yet
<ochosi> could you try to change the settings in lls back and forth, hit apply and check ps again?
<ali1234> no change
<ali1234> now it says 14738 ?        00:00:00 light-locker
<ochosi> humpf, bug in lls then
<ochosi> no updates after the 14.04 release?
<ali1234> i updated the system after installing
<ali1234> then i started installing things like steam etc
<ali1234> that's about how far i got
<ali1234> i haven't really set anything up yet
<ochosi> mm, i see
<ali1234> fresh home directory too
<elfy> ochosi: sorry - false alarm - forgot I turned it off on saturday ... 
<Unit193> bluesabre: Taking a look now, fixed.
<ochosi> Unit193: you mean xfpm builds?
<Unit193> Yeah, not sure why it worked before and not now.
<ochosi> righty
<ochosi> bbiab
<slickymaster> ochosi, you around
<ochosi> slickymaster: yeah, but only a minute
<ochosi> what's up?
<slickymaster> give me a minute please ochosi, just wrapping something up with Unit193, and I'll get back to you
<ochosi> slickymaster: right, i suggest you just ping me and i get back to you when i'm back
<slickymaster> okie dokie ochosi 
<ochosi> slickymaster: sooo..?
<slickymaster> so, I finally manage to have some time to go through last meeting logs
<ochosi> that's a good thing i suppose
<ochosi> :)
<slickymaster> and I wanted to talk to you abot inxi and -core
<slickymaster> *about
<ochosi> right
<slickymaster> those FAQ's that you talked about are to go in xubuntu.org, right?
<slickymaster> do I have right permissions in the site?
<ochosi> yup, that's where i'd have put them
<ochosi> humm, you ask me that? :)
<Unit193> ochosi: He should, team member, just can't publish.
<ochosi> slickymaster: right, see – better ask Unit193!
<Unit193> ochosi: Heeey, you're supposed to know this. :P
<ochosi> nah, my main job is to know the ppl who know :)
<ochosi> (you're mixing up a manager with a superhero i guess)
<Unit193> Well I don't know jack. :D
<slickymaster> another thing ochosi, what's the scope intended for these FAQ's? Thorough? not so thorough?
<ochosi> i'd want something brief and to the point
<slickymaster> ok
<ochosi> nothing all-too thorough
<ochosi> Unit193: say, would you happen to know whether we get whiskermenu 1.4 in 14.10 either way or if we have to do something for it?
<Unit193> ochosi: It's not in Debian nor in VCS.
<ochosi> humm
<ochosi> i wonder why
<Unit193> Perhaps talk to Noskcaj?  That seems to be more of his package than Corsac's.
<Unit193> Speaking of which, I had http://paste.openstack.org/show/CAPDq9js2Z9WSHBMMoou/ for it.
<Noskcaj> ochosi, Unit193: I'd not realised it was out. I'll package it now
<Unit193> Noskcaj: Alrighty-o.  Grab that too while your at it? :)
<Noskcaj> yep
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-01
<ochosi> Noskcaj, Unit193: thanks both of you!
<Noskcaj> done
 * Unit193 didn't do it.
<Noskcaj> no problem ochosi 
<ochosi> alrighty, gotta get some sleep
<ochosi> night everyone!
<Noskcaj> g'night ochosi
<ochosi> morning everyone
<Noskcaj> evening ochosi
<ochosi> hey Noskcaj 
<ochosi> so whisker is where now, debian, utopic?
<Noskcaj> debian svn, waiting for corsac
<ochosi> okeydokey
<ochosi> mind to add that to trello so we keep it on the radar for utopic?
<Noskcaj> I could upload it straight to ubuntu, but it seems pointless
<ochosi> sure
<Noskcaj> ok, just let me have dinner
<ochosi> sure, bon appetit!
<ochosi> Unit193: could you do a MR for adding inxi to the seed plz?
<ochosi> Unit193: i'll merge it and then we can go for a -meta upload in utopic
<slickymasterWork> ochosi, Unit193, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730800/ <- opinions please
<qwebirc864665> damn connection
<knome> hey slickymasterWork, or qwebirc864665 
<qwebirc864665> hey knome, good morning
<knome> good afternoon :)
<qwebirc864665> knome, did you saw the link I just posted?
<qwebirc864665> care to give me your, always precious, input on it?
<knome> yep
<knome> what is it for?
<qwebirc665109> sorry knome, I fall out yet again
<knome> np
<qwebirc665109> so, what do you think?
<knome> 13:54  knome: what is it for?
<knome> huhu, what a connection
<Unit193> knome: FAQ?
<knome> mmh,
<knome> seems to me like the recommends are useless
<knome> and recommends, kind of...
<Unit193> Yeah.
<knome> i mean, why wouldn't somebody just want it all
<slickymasterWork> knome: it's for this -> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/xubuntu-devel/2014/xubuntu-devel.2014-06-25-10.00.log.html#l-35
<knome> right
<knome> 14:04  knome: seems to me like the recommends are useless
<knome> 14:04  knome: and recommends, kind of...
<knome> 14:04  Unit193: Yeah.
<knome> 14:05  knome: i mean, why wouldn't somebody just want it all
<slickymasterWork> another thing, do I have write permissions in the site»
<knome> slickymasterWork, you're able to write and edit drafts, but not publish
<knome> (or edit published posts)
<slickymasterWork> so, in your opinion I should remove the recommends Q?
<knome> well to me it looks like overkill
<knome> instead of that, why don't you give some commands to get information on stuff
<knome> most users aren't interested in package recommends/dependencies, they'll just install what they need to get it working
<slickymasterWork> yeah, that makes sense, even because ochosi intends it not to be thorough
<knome> (and if inxi is installed by default, we'll control which recommends it has (probably all))
<Unit193> Also, it'll already be there, so nothing to install.
<knome> yep
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> the important part is: how can you use it to debug
<ochosi> just give one or two illustrative examples
<ochosi> we can always link to the online manpage of inxi for further information
<ochosi> Unit193: thanks for the MR
<Unit193> Sure.
<ochosi> will merge it shortly
<ochosi> Unit193: merged. could you get the upload process going?
<Unit193> ochosi: I'd prefer to punt to bluesabre, but in theory I could...
<ochosi> well let me rephrase then: could you make sure one of you two...?
<ochosi> bbl
<slickymasterWork> knome, ochosi, Unit193, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730982/ <- new and revised version
<slickymasterWork> let me know what you think of it
<bluesabre> ochosi, Unit193, I can do it tonight... assuming you want me to try to get it to utopic
<Unit193> bluesabre: Of course, and ping me if you need assist.
<Unit193> slickymasterWork: Looks better.
<Unit193> Still think the IRC note might be helpful, but that could just be me.
<slickymasterWork> Unit193: do you think that anything more should be added to it?
<slickymasterWork> Unit193, you mean how to use it with irc=
<slickymasterWork> ?
<Unit193> bluesabre: Thought that'd be a good idea.
<Unit193> slickymasterWork: Yeah.
<slickymasterWork> right Unit193, I'll add it
<bluesabre> I'll sign up for my meeting for upload rights tonight as well, got up a bit late this morning
<bluesabre> I now have two sponsor endorsements https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeanDavis/DeveloperApplication :)
<knome> bluesabre, goodie
<ochosi> bluesabre: great! lemme know when you hand it in!
<Unit193> Yes indeed, very good.
<slickymasterWork> knome, ochosi, Unit193, http://xubuntu.org/?p=2548
<slickymasterWork> lunch time ->
<ochosi> slickymasterWork: currwntly on mobile, will review when i'm back at a computer...
<slickymasterWork> ok ochosi 
<ochosi> meh typos, there you go
<elfy> System:    Host hob-unicorn Kernel 3.15.0-6-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop N/A 
<elfy>            Distro Ubuntu 14.10 utopic 
<elfy> Machine:   System Gigabyte product N/A
<elfy>            Mobo Gigabyte model H61M-S2PV Bios American Megatrends v FE date 06/21/2012
<elfy> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium G870 (-MCP-) cache 3072 KB 
<elfy>            Clock Speeds 1 2000 MHz 2 1600 MHz
<elfy> Graphics:  Card NVIDIA GT218 [GeForce 210]
<elfy>            Display Server X.Org 1.15.1 drivers nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,nouveau)
<elfy>            Resolution 1920x1080@59.9hz
<elfy>            GLX Renderer GeForce 210/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 331.79
<elfy> Audio:     Card-1 NVIDIA High Definition Audio Controller driver snd_hda_intel 
<elfy>            Card-2 Creative Labs SB Audigy driver snd_emu10k1 
<elfy>            Card-3 Logitech Webcam C270 driver USB Audio 
<elfy>            Sound Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v k3.15.0-6-generic
<elfy> Network:   Card Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet driver atl1c
<elfy>            IF eth0 state up speed 100 Mbps duplex full mac <filter>
<elfy> Drives:    HDD Total Size 1160.2GB (55.1% used) ID-1 /dev/sda model ST3160812AS size 160.0GB
<elfy>            ID-2 /dev/sdb model Hitachi_HDS72101 size 1000.2GB
<elfy> Partition: ID-1 / size 15G used 6.0G (44%) fs ext4 dev /dev/sda2 
<elfy>            ID-2 swap-1 size 4.19GB used 0.00GB (0%) fs swap dev /dev/sda5 
<Unit193> Exactly why you need to use inxi -c0 | pastebinit
<elfy> RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
<elfy> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu 32.0C mobo 29.8C gpu 52C 
<elfy>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu 1046 fan-2 1069 fan-3 0 fan-4 0 fan-5 0 
<elfy> Info:      Processes 154 Uptime 6:22 Memory 1096.8/3917.0MB Client HexChat 2.10.0 inxi 2.1.28 
<elfy> just so you know that it might be an idea to add |pastebinit to the inxi irc commands :)
<elfy> FAQ needs to reflect that :)
<knome> HUHU
<knome> !pastebin | elfy 
<ubottu> elfy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> :P
<Unit193> :D
<slickymasterWork> there's already a FAQ about using it with an IRC client elfy 
<elfy> knome: indeed - but people will see the faq, and use what we say 
<knome> yep...
<elfy> slickymasterWork: I just used waht the FAW says - and it says nothing about pastebinit
<elfy> faq
<elfy> /exec -o inxi -<option>
<slickymasterWork> well, that's beacuse it's not contemplated in inxi help
<slickymasterWork> but surelly, I can add it
<elfy> all I am saying is that people WILL use the FAQ and WILL use what it says :)
<elfy> yep :)
<slickymasterWork> yes, and I agree with you
<Unit193> (FWIW, -c0 just disables the colors so it's readable.)
<slickymasterWork> I'll do it after lunch
<elfy> do we actually need to have the irc commands? surely we just the cli one + pastebinit
<bluesabre> maybe we should make a pastebinit bot
<bluesabre> :D
<knome> like, which detects flood, quiet's the user and somehow magically gets the rest of the paste and pastes a link for that
<knome> ?
<bluesabre> * *magic* * \o/
<knome> well, it would have to be opped
<knome> then it could see anything that the quieted user pasted
<bluesabre> hm
<bluesabre> anywho, gotta head to work, bbl
<Unit193> As long as +z was set.
<knome> Unit193, well we could make sure it was/is
<Unit193> But, I do have the first part covered. :P
<Unit193> +N  desktop-guide/po/id.po
<knome> idaho?
<Unit193> ochosi: Oh cool, just saw the other one, thanks.
<ochosi> Unit193: sure, felt productive and cleaned up a few MRs
<slickymasterWork> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/01/%23xubuntu-devel.html#t11:46 <- elfy, about the need on need having the irc commands in inxi FAQs
<slickymasterWork> bah too many needs :P
<slickymasterWork> ochosi, knome, added the ' | pastebin' parameter to the irc commands. http://xubuntu.org/?p=2548 is ready for review
<Unit193> qwebirc533562: Forgot the -c0 option, and you'll want to change '| pastebin' => '| pastebinit' otherwise looks good.
<qwebirc533562> lol Unit193, I saw that after previewing the page~
<qwebirc533562> and I'll add the -c0 option
<Unit193> (If you want to be consistant, weechat has -bx while the others have -option)
<Unit193> Great, thanks.
<qwebirc533562> didn't knew that about weechat
 * qwebirc533562 never udes it
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/8yoSSlqK4zkXBb2bLAPW
<Unit193> That's without -c0
<Unit193> bluesabre: Reviewed your lightdm-gtk-greeter MP a little, you may want to address those issues.
<Unit193> bluesabre: Oh jolly, what's in the archive is what's "broken" not what you're proposing. :/
<Unit193> Noskcaj: And, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/utopic/xfce4-session/merge/+merge/224396 are you *sure* you want to be removing light-locker from xflock4?  And setting the desktop in xinitrc?
<Unit193> Also, systemd-sysv is as of yet not in Ubuntu, but it's an alternate dep.
<ochosi> so, as i said, xubuntu-meta needs an update
<ochosi> then elfy and Unit193 should coordinate the testing/feedback phase a bit
<ochosi> then after that's done we write some info about it
<Unit193> ochosi: So, which methods of installation are you looking to support?
<ochosi> Unit193: haven't thought about that yet tbh
<ochosi> which ones would you support? 
<slickymasterWork> whenever you have 5 minutes to spare ochosi there's a draft in the site for review about the inxi FAQs
 * ochosi is currently on a train, so not the best time to do that
<ochosi> but i'll take a look
<slickymasterWork> np
<ochosi> in fact Unit193 should primarily review it, he knows the most about inxi (and proposed it)
<slickymasterWork> Unit193: ^^ an official comment/review is due on that
<slickymasterWork> ;)
 * slickymasterWork kind of smiles throwing some paperwork at Unit19
<slickymasterWork> +3
<ochosi> evil evil... .>
<Unit193> https://sigma.unit193.net/~unit193/core.html slapped that up quickly.
<Unit193> ochosi: Think we could merge something like http://paste.openstack.org/show/cxSbNu7sUd5wjCOZjEuH/ before upload? :)
<ochosi> heh, i guess we can
<ochosi> put up a MR and i'll throw it in
<ochosi> Unit193: small correction: do an "Expert (instead of "a")
<Unit193> Fixed, and I can do the merge later, doesn't really matter if it's before the upload.
<ochosi> sure, but why not fix everything as soon as we can
<Unit193> Because this isn't really that important, it's so you can use `asciidoc` to turn those files into -> http://sigma.unit193.net/xubuntu.utopic/core-d.html
<ochosi> yeah, i figured
<ochosi> but it is something we want
<Unit193> Yey!
<Unit193> ochosi: Also, did you happen to see the merge proposals I linked to earlier?
<ochosi> hm, which ones?
<Unit193> elfy: ^ That's the link for generally how to test, except I don't remember precisely which install option doesn't install other crap, and which gets you to tasksel.  Also the second method we may not end up mentioning, but since it's an option....
<Unit193> ochosi: https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/utopic/xfce4-session/merge/+merge/224396 - and bluesabre's.
<Unit193> But more that one, dm-tool doesn't do what we want with light-locker, right?
<ochosi> you mean dm-tool over xflock?
<Unit193> No, called from xflock4, line 2602 of that merge.
<ochosi> dm-tool generally works with light-locker, but frankly it's been too long that i read that looong bugreport against xflock to remember whether there were any drawbacks
<Unit193> So, light-locker-command -l -> dm-tool lock
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<ochosi> i guess dm-tool doesn't fail gracefully (off the top of my head) if there's no light-locker running
<ochosi> so that might be a security concern
<ochosi> but other than that, i'm not sure now
<Unit193> OK.
<ochosi> bbabl
<Unit193> Well hopefully that's alright http://paste.openstack.org/show/SmSMmJGCBrJ9VDR0MdFh/
<slickymasterWork> ^^ that's something I can start to work on
<Unit193> Uhhh, this is formatting for the seed files, what are you referring to?
<slickymasterWork> I can see now the expected content of xubuntu-core
<Unit193> It's trimmed, so not all of it. :)
<slickymasterWork> :P
<elfy> Unit193: so - are we now just waiting for it to be available for people to select to have a look at testing?
<Unit193> knome: Fine, I got it.
<Unit193> elfy: We're waiting for the meta upload so people can try the crazy minimal mode, but we don't need to.
<elfy> we might not need to - but that's what I'll work towards 
<Unit193> knome: That is to say, I got it how you want it, all weird like.
<Unit193> knome: Your xinclude doesn't seem to function properly. >_>
<knome> aha.
<knome> Unit193, fix it?
<knome> Unit193, and what do you mean by my?
<knome> i told there was a problem with that before
<knome> it appeared after the files moving for translations 
<knome> it always worked before
<Unit193> Hmm?
<knome> hmm hmm.
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/efb8eSwwweAKzGsanfxQ/
<knome> aha?
<knome> what's wrong with that?
<knome> what's the content of translators.xml ?
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/31kAytSOAp3tlfk2RoH9
<knome> mm, that should be okay
<knome> what's the error message then?
<Unit193> No error, just not in the html file.
<knome> hmm.
<knome> what if you omit the xml header?
<knome> also, is the translators.xml in the right directory?
<knome> i had it working.
<knome> manually, that is
<knome> but it worked
<Unit193> knome: Sorry, nevermind.  idp23238644 changes every time. >_<
<knome> yep.
<Unit193> So, F5 didn't work...
<knome> of course not.
<Unit193> I didn't know the page changed locations, that's very strange.  Anywho, as long as you like it in bash, it's done.  Do you want all translators, whether we ship it or not?
<knome> the copyright page does. yeah, it's stupid and weird.
<knome> all translators?
<knome> no, i only want the translators for finnish on the finnish copyright page etc
<Unit193> Waaait, I thought you said... Meh.
<knome> haha.
 * Unit193 kicks knome.
<knome> ta.
<Unit193> OK, well after that small change, it's all working (can't remember how much of a hack job this is even...)
<knome> mhm
<knome> great
<Unit193> Now, see if you like it?
<knome> i guess i should
<knome> is it on the main branch?
<Unit193> https://unit193.net/xubuntu/desktop-guide/ln-idp21542436.html - https://unit193.net/xubuntu/pt/ln-idp36271028.html - https://unit193.net/xubuntu/fi/ln-idp46358260.html
<Unit193> I can't push anywhere fun.
<Unit193> (Those are about to 404 in a second, doing another build.)
<Unit193> for dir in am de en_AU en_GB es fi fr id it ja oc pl pt ru sq sv; do   Geeeeeez......
<Unit193> No localization exists for "oc" or "". Using default "en".
<Unit193> I dislike those.
<knome> hu?
<knome> :P
<ochosi> any of you folks using bluetooth in 14.04?
<knome> nah
<knome> but tell me
<ochosi> (i mean bluez or blueman or whatever the heck it's called we install by default)
<ochosi> thing is that we have an icon bug there
<ochosi> you can't see the difference between active, inactive and paired
<knome> in 13.10, what actually controls my monitor power management?
<elfy> that's why we made the testcase an optional - no-one was testing it
<ochosi> it's always the same icon
<knome> xfce4 power manager doesn't
<knome> and is it fixed in 14.04?
<ochosi> knome: you're digressing...
<knome> ochosi, sure.
<ochosi> either way, i'm mostly thinking to ask around whether others are annoyed too and if yes, we could try an SRU
<ochosi> a SRU i mean
<Unit193> knome: Problem?
<ochosi> so far i don't remember seeing a bugreport about it
<ochosi> but if any of you do, let me know
<knome> Unit193, problem about?
<knome> Unit193, i didn't check the URL's because you said they'd change.
<ochosi> knome: so what's the powerman problem in 13.10?
<knome> ochosi, i set the monitor-to-black to 15mins in the powerman
<knome> but it blanks after 10
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> ofc
<knome> "of course"
<knome> yeah, sure...
<ochosi> xfpm handles dpms, you're referring to blanking
<knome> aha
<ochosi> this is the whole thing we introduced lls for
<knome> great
<ochosi> it handles blanking
<knome> so it ought to be fixed in 14.04?
<ochosi> yeah, you can use lls to set the blank time
<knome> nice
<ochosi> but in 14.10 xfpm will handle it
<ochosi> i implemented it a few days ago
<knome> i don't care as long as it works..
<knome> so,
<ochosi> lls handles it in a very very hacky way
<ochosi> (sets up a desktop file in autostart that sets that blank time)
<knome> has the blank-screen-from-suspend SRU finally, completely, landed?
<knome> fine by me.
<ochosi> it should be in -updates, afaik
<knome> i want to watch my youtube videos from HDMI output with no blanking.
<ochosi> that's a different issue though
<knome> is it?
<ochosi> yeah
<knome> what's the issue with that then?
<ochosi> that's xdg-screensaver being buggy in ubuntu
<knome> aha
<ochosi> i proposed a MR about it a few weeks ago
<ochosi> took me a while to find the problem and patch it
<knome> ok, so if an app is in fullscreen, blanking shouldn't happen?
<knome> is that what you are saying
<Unit193> https://unit193.net/xubuntu/ru/ln-idp21556476.html have to say that looks the coolest. :P
<ochosi> then media players should be able to normally inhibit the screensaver again
<ochosi> Unit193: although the name of the translator is not cyrillic
<ochosi> knome: so yeah, seb128 just confirmed today that he'll merge my patch and then sponsor it for utopic
<ochosi> then we can SRU it
<Unit193> knome: I built every language, FWIW.
<ochosi> either way, it's a bash script, so if you don't want to wait, you can always apply my patch
<knome> ochosi, right, but is that happening even if only ONE of the monitors has a fullscreen app?
<knome> and is youtube fullscreen in firefox considered one?
<knome> Unit193, nice.
<knome> Unit193, push into a branch and do a MP, i'll get that merged soon
<ochosi> i guess, i don't use youtube in fullscreen a lot
<knome> mhm
<ochosi> you can easily try by applying my 1line patch to xdg-screensaver i guess
<knome> me neither, except when i'm outputting via HDMI...
<Unit193> knome: Still looks like you stacked the deck. :P
<ochosi> could be that youtube doesn't inhibit screensavers at all
<knome> Unit193, huh?
<knome> ochosi, i should upgrade to 14.04 on the laptop first..
<ochosi> yup, i guess
<knome> well i should
<knome> i've just waited for the SRU
<knome> actually, i'll upgrade now
<ochosi> hmm, somehow our gmb stuff could also use an update...
<knome> :)
<ochosi> there are the icons, of which some are outdated
<ochosi> then i wanted to implement a volume-control that people can optionally show
<ochosi> (via the menu)
<ochosi> to address another concern that was raised time and time again
<knome> mm
<ochosi> too much other stuff to do in fact though
<knome> stupid concern though :P
<Unit193> https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/xubuntu-docs/utopic/+merge/225229
<knome> i'll look at it during half-time, if the upgrade is done by that
<knome> probably not though
<Unit193> I sware I used bzr add...
<knome> ochosi, did you say the "nasty bug" with intel is fixed?
<ochosi> intel? i never mentioned intel
<knome> ochosi, the "window border is dashed" one
<ochosi> ah right
<ochosi> that one should be fixed
<knome> because i just got it with trusty :]
<ochosi> it was a while ago anyway
<knome> or was it only fixed in utopic?
<ochosi> no, it was even fixed in 13.10
<ochosi> maybe a regression, who knows
<knome> aha
<knome> the indicator applet menu is weird/buggy
<knome> the chosen row has a blue bg, but the text part has a white background
<ochosi> you're a funny one, upgrading to your last lts release way after it has been released and then "discovering" oddities and bugs...
<knome> haha
<Unit193> Yeah, -messages does the weird double background for me.
<knome> well i upgraded to trusty ages ago on desktop
<knome> i just couldn't take the leap of faith with *all* production machines..
<ochosi> either way, i gotta see the second half, so... ;)
<knome> me too
<knome> see you after that then ;)
<knome> hmm
<knome> right
<knome> weird...
<knome> well there's something fishy going in here.
<knome> sometimes resuming from suspend after closing lid works perfectly.
<Unit193> !fish-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> <><    ><>    <><    ><>
<knome> sometimes it resumes to a dimmed screen brightness, and after login, shows a blank screen
<knome> xrandr says "Can't open display"
<knome> i have all upgrades.
<knome> and updates too..
<knome> hooray?
<knome> hmm, now it seems to work, magically..
 * knome is happy enough
<knome> will report a bug or sth if reappears
<knome> </monologue>
<ochosi> there is a bug with screen brightness
<ochosi> not sure it's really related to light-locker though
<knome> yeah, but the bigger problem was that after login the screen was blank
<knome> and no brightness stuff helped
<knome> but now it works...
<ochosi> after installing the package from updates you need to change lls settings back and forth to make things work
<ochosi> i guess we should blog about that at some point
<knome> yeah, weirdo
<ochosi> well actually it's not weird
<knome> for a regular user it is
<ochosi> just annoying
<ochosi> yeah, but there's not much we can do about that
<knome> i'm so tried :|
<knome> really hope a quick BEL goal so i can go to bed
<knome> it's been so close so long
<ochosi> wrong chan
<knome> haha
<knome> yes father
 * ochosi slaps knome 
<knome> ta
<ochosi> yw
 * knome bows for the father
<knome> Unit193, merged
<knome> Unit193, ta
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc.
<ochosi> wait, i thought slickymaster was "doc"?
<knome> just replace one of the vocals and add the mandatory k and it's me
<knome> "one of the"...
<knome> i'm fast today
<Unit193> knome: Can I move the card to "Done"? :)
<knome> yyep, i'd think so
<slickymaster> Unit193, knome I've done it already 
<Unit193> Hah.
<bluesabre> Unit193: gah, so the utopic package got borked?
<bluesabre> (greeter)
<Unit193> bluesabre: Not precisely, is ido still needed?
<ochosi> hey bluesabre 
<Unit193> bluesabre: It lost all the Ubuntu specific history as the person doing the merge didn't feel it was needed.
<bluesabre> Unit193: yeah, ido required for indicators
<bluesabre> ah
<Unit193> bluesabre: #ubuntu-devel, the icons last I knew.
<bluesabre> so the person that rewrote my merge then
<bluesabre> nice
<bluesabre> :D
<Noskcaj> Unit193, I don't know what the package is, but if it was ever synced, we probably lost everything before that
<bluesabre> I'll look into repairing that
<Unit193> See #ubuntu-devel. :P
<bluesabre> ah
<Noskcaj> oh
<Unit193> Noskcaj: I pinged you about xfce4-session.
<knome> ok, i'm off
<knome> nighty all
<Unit193> G'night.
<bluesabre> night knome
<Noskcaj> Unit193, I never saw it sorry
<slickymaster> nighty knome 
<Noskcaj> What was the issue?
<ochosi> night knome 
<Unit193> [11:25:01] < Unit193> Noskcaj: And, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/utopic/xfce4-session/merge/+merge/224396 are you *sure* you want to be  removing light-locker from xflock4?  And setting the desktop in xinitrc?
<Unit193> [11:26:18] < Unit193> Also, systemd-sysv is as of yet not in Ubuntu, but it's an alternate dep.
<Noskcaj> mistakes were made
<Noskcaj> I'll fix that thisafternoon
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-02
<Unit193> bluesabre: So, need anything for the meta?
<bluesabre> oh right
<bluesabre> main upload rights
<Unit193> Hah. ;P
<Unit193> But, you know how to refresh it?
<bluesabre> I believe xubuntu-meta is updated by a script
<Unit193> Right.
<bluesabre> gotta have upload rights, I believe it has to be micahg or another sponsor
<bluesabre> not sure I'd be able to even with xubuntu package set
<bluesabre> I can try in a few minutes and confirm
<Unit193> So you'd need debootstrap and devscripts, as well as germinate.  Then, basically, ./update
<Unit193> This would be the first utopic refresh, so you'd have to switch it to utopic first.
<bluesabre> working on it now
<bluesabre> Unit193: https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu/utopic/xubuntu-meta/add-inxi/+merge/225243
<Unit193> Yey!
<ochosi> bluesabre: thanks a bunch bluesabre 
<ochosi> btw, i hope that your application will pass easily with the nice testimonies you got
<Unit193> ^^^+1
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda
<ochosi> right, about two weeks then
<Unit193> Then we'll have to think of ways to get many different packages under the Xubuntu packageset, so I can get bluesabre to upload. \o/
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> in fact i'm happy if there aren't too many
<bluesabre> haha
<ochosi> at least as long as we only have *one* uploader
 * ochosi glimpses at Unit193 
<bluesabre> :D
<ochosi> humm, i guess i also have to set a relatively sane time for the meeting next week
<ochosi> somehow i don't feel that there was a huge consensus among the last few meetings
<Unit193> ochosi: Nah, I don't do a ton of packaging in Ubuntu.
<ochosi> i'm more relaxed next week, so i could actually be flexible for a change
<Unit193> Much on the agenda?
<ochosi> not really, i guess
<bluesabre> I'm pretty inflexible for work, and I slept through the last meeting
<bluesabre> :(
<ochosi> bluesabre: hrm, i just remembered, we should try to get lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings into the repos
<bluesabre> yeah, maybe I can do that myself in two weeks 
<ochosi> and on another note, you need to weigh in a little more on andrew's emails ;)
<ochosi> ok, adding it to trello...
<bluesabre> you've been handling that pretty darn well ;)
<bluesabre> and he's been a master of the code
<ochosi> yeah, so far everything has been solid
<ochosi> i mean personally i don't mind if we take a step back and let him handle the project
<ochosi> otoh he doesn't seem too eager to just take over
<ochosi> at least not on his own
<bluesabre> we'll keep the xubuntu direction in it
<bluesabre> :)
<ochosi> yeah, he adds a ton of customizability
<ochosi> much more than i'd ever be willing to
<ochosi> after all, it's just a login-window...
<bluesabre> :D
<ochosi> Unit193: can you quickly set up the trello-calendar to google-calendar sync?
<bluesabre> ^^^+1
<ochosi> Unit193: pasting you the ical link as PM
<Unit193> ...I so hate you bzr.
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> what are bzr'ing now?
<Unit193> Well I was, but then I gave up and censored myself: https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.utopic
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unit193/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.utopic/revision/964 is a better link.
<bluesabre> ah, playing cleanup
<Unit193> Not quite.
<Unit193> bluesabre: You may have seen me remark about asciidoc before?  I noticed a while ago with few changes, you could have output like https://sigma.unit193.net/xubuntu.utopic/core-d.html
<Unit193> Still not sure if it's a good idea.
<bluesabre> nice and clean
<bluesabre> very tempting to look into that
<Unit193> That's actually a2x output, if you want the links at the top.
<bluesabre> I see
<Noskcaj> Unit193, where am i making the top two changes?
<Noskcaj> I see the systemd one, but it's not really an issue
<Unit193> Didn't say it was, but dropping light-locker -l is.
<Noskcaj> I'm not though
<Noskcaj> I just pushed the branch without patches applied i assume
<Noskcaj> which i have been told to do by dholbach
<Unit193> xubutrello: card 77 add member bluesabre
<xubutrello> Added "Sean Davis" to card "add inxi to seed then xubuntu-meta upload".
<bluesabre> thanks
<Unit193> Well since you're doing at least half.
<bluesabre> I'll take it ;)
<Unit193> I suppose we should add you to parole's too.
<bluesabre> :)
<Unit193> xubutrello: card 73 add member bluesabre
<xubutrello> Sean Davis is already assigned to card "Parole 0.6.2/0.7".
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<bluesabre> I'll fix the greeter in the morning for utopic
<bluesabre> :P
<Unit193> Right, the ido thing?
<bluesabre> yeah
<Unit193> Yeah... Real excited...
<bluesabre> wooooooooooooO!
<Unit193> bluesabre: Did you have a prole roadmap too?
<bluesabre> https://wiki.xfce.org/design/parole-ui
<bluesabre> (reload now)
<Unit193> xubutrello: card 73 add comment 0.7.0 roadmap: https://wiki.xfce.org/design/parole-ui
<xubutrello> There's no list called <card 73 add comment 0.7.0 roadmap: https://wiki.xfce.org/design/parole-ui> on the board, Unit193. Sorry.
<Unit193> xubutrello: card 73 comment 0.7.0 roadmap: https://wiki.xfce.org/design/parole-ui
<xubutrello> Added "0.7.0 roadmap: https://wiki.xfce.org/design/parole-ui" comment to "Parole 0.6.2/0.7" card.
<bluesabre> :)
<Unit193> I'm sooo lazy, but it's helpful to me later.
<bluesabre> will probably release 0.7 dev release this weekend
<Unit193> Cool.
<Unit193> I see no ncurses interface on the roadmap?
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> always accepting patches ;)
<Unit193> Hah.
<bluesabre> heading to bed, g'night folks
<Unit193> G'night.
<bluesabre> Unit193, ochosi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1336727
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1336727 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "ido build-depends removed from utopic package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knome> ochosi, you know what would be cool?
<knome> ochosi, if the xfdesktop configuration window would able to show all images from subdirectories (incl.) symlinks from the selected directory
<knome> bluesabre, ^
<ochosi> knome: yeah, it could also be annoying and slow, loading too many images (depending on what you want)
<ochosi> you could just symlink all the images you want in a single folder and use that in xfdesktop
<ochosi> seems easy enough
<knome> well, kind of, but i also have a complaint about that
<knome> what if i want my own wallpaper collection plus the xubuntu defaults + community wallpapers?
<knome> that's quite a lot of symlinking
<knome> theoretically a bunch more every release
<mhall119> pleia2: knome: would Xubuntu use a mid-cycle UOS for planning session, or skip it and wait until the next start-of-cycle UOS in November?
<mhall119> I'm trying ot guage how useful the mid-cycle ones are for flavors
<elfy> mhall119: the new project lead is ochosi - but I'm sure knome will have an opinion :D
<mhall119> that's really an open question to anyone involved in Xubuntu development
<pleia2> we haven't been participating in the online summits (timezone issues, not enough people wanting to do archived mic+video)
<elfy> pleia2: thanks - saves me typing :)
<mhall119> pleia2: timezone or weekday, or both?
<pleia2> IRC-based meetings that we control work better for us
<pleia2> mhall119: timezone
<mhall119> ok
<ochosi> hi mhall119 
<mhall119> hi ochosi 
<mhall119> ochosi: congrats on being th new project lead
<ochosi> yeah, the issues pleia2 mentioned are indeed a problem
<knome> re: the question, from my experience/in my opinion, mid-cycle ones aren't really useful for us; the ones at the beginning before feature definition freezes are the most useful
<knome> (without taking the tz/privacy issues into account)
<knome> UDS's were nicely scheduled, the online ones not so much
<knome> and tbh, i can't see how anybody benefits from an online schedule after the feature freeze in terms of planning or anything like that
<knome> mhall119, ^ hope that is helpful, and feel free to ask further questions
<ochosi> the other thing is that our teamm is small and there's not so much interaction with other ubuntu teams
<ochosi> thanks mhall119 
<ochosi> (sorry, my connection laaags a bit atm)
<knome> even so, the communication would be the most beneficial if it could happen at the very beginning of the cycle
<mhall119> knome: thanks, we'll start planning the November UOS very early, hopefully that will help more people
<knome> to know what other teams are planning that might affect us or vice versa
<knome> mhall119, that sounds like a good time to have it
<ochosi> mm, i agree, timewise november sounds good
<ochosi> we'll see, we can discuss partaking in the next UOS again
<knome> can see nice streams during mowember too :P
<ochosi> the last one was announced on short notice a bit
<knome> ochosi, you're a sherlock ;)
<ochosi> well, just saying
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-03
<bluesabre> knome: maybe add an ability to favorite wallpapers/folders/sections that show in a Favorites view
<knome> bluesabre, maybe, but just being able to show stuff in subdirs would work for me
<bluesabre> like ochosi mentioned, that could create a mess
<bluesabre> what if you choose /
<bluesabre> then it would walk your entire filesystem/mounted shares/etc
<Unit193> Or even ~/Pictures/ ?
<bluesabre> I think a favorites implementation, or a way to add predefined directories to a dropdown: ~/Pictures, /usr/share/backdrops, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<bluesabre> instead of just browse
<bluesabre> but yeah, a library that walks ~/Pictures would not be bad
<bluesabre> except localization
<bluesabre> unless there is some fancy xdg for that
<bluesabre> ':)
<knome> bluesabre, well you can symlink / to ~/Pictures, duh!
<bluesabre> oh, that'd be fun
<bluesabre> ;)
<knome> well,
<knome> it isn't long when i last saw / symlinked to a directory that was publicly shown in the internet
<knome> on a commercial internet host
<bluesabre> oh, that's lovely
<knome> yes
<knome> i just cleaned up a site on that host from some injected files this week
<bluesabre> sounds like fun
<knome> mhm
<Unit193> knome, ochosi: apt-offline is broken right now, hopefully it'll be fixed before release.
<Noskcaj> Unit193, How is it broken?
<Noskcaj> debian git and bts have many fixes that could be taken
<Unit193> Git works, yeah.
<Unit193> I of course quickly packaged it and called it 1.3.2. :P
<ochosi> Unit193: sounds good :) but let's keep it on the radar. basically i think there's nothing much we can do if 3rd party apps break (apart from hoping that upstream will fix them, or if they're horribly broken and there's little chance of getting fixed, we take them off the image)
<ochosi> re: geary, i wouldn't mind trying to ship Xubuntu once with !ff and geary
<Unit193> Eww. :3
<ochosi> although ppl generally seem to be happy with the mozilla suite
<Unit193> What would you ship with?  Midori?  And I was really asking in passing, just happened to see the one that was released a couple days ago uploaded.
<ochosi> possibly midori or chromium
<ochosi> thing is, as long as it's not an LTS release, i think we can try out other apps
<ochosi> we have been pretty conservative in the past, which is a good thing mostly
<ochosi> but i think we should focus more on lts releases and use the meantime to experiment a little more
<Noskcaj> midori in ubuntu is a bit ancient
<Unit193> s/ubuntu/Debian and Ubuntu/
<Noskcaj> yeah
<ochosi> that sounds like it should be resolved anyway :)
<Unit193> ochosi: It is in git, see my last comment on the subject.
<Noskcaj> Just FYI, http://api.yr.no/weatherapi/locationforecastlts/1.1/documentation#version_1_2___2014_05_20
<Noskcaj> weather-plugin will break on 2014-10-07
<Unit193> Git fixes it too.
<Noskcaj> yeah, but not the broken icon themes
<Unit193> I see.
<ochosi> broken icon themes?
<ochosi> oh crap
<ochosi> more icons
<Noskcaj> read I'll upload a patched version to utopic later this week 
<ochosi> they really suck
<Noskcaj> crap
<Noskcaj> http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin/commit/?id=1ff71669644a0b824a8a5ba9b40771ee4fb8a76b
<ochosi> it was already so hard to draw those icons as complex as they were...
<Noskcaj> I'll upload a patched version to utopic later this week, so we've plenty of time to test before it goes to trusty
<Unit193> It's got time, don't rush it.
<ochosi> yeah, and after all, it's only the weather plugin...
<ochosi> i'll sit down with hjudt next week probably or at a later time (in person) and discuss it with him
<ochosi> so really, no rush
<ochosi> i might even draw the missing icons
<Noskcaj> I'm just trying to get stuff done during the school holidays, but understood
<ochosi> sure, it's appreciated
<ochosi> anyway, g2g, bbl
 * Noskcaj resumes attempting to learn C and reading game of thrones
<knome> that's not going to happen at the same time
<Noskcaj> it's past 7:30, so the former isn't really allowed (because computer)
<brainwash> is the bug bounty program still being discussed? any news?
<ochosi> there was never a single reply to my proposal
<ochosi> so no, no news
<brainwash> ok
<ochosi> knome: right, i can confirm that annoying bug with the window borders and intel drivers now...
<bluesabre> which one?
<ochosi> the one where the window borders look garbled (striped etc)
<bluesabre> oh right
<bluesabre> I thought that was just my chipset
<ochosi> some odd interaction between xfwm4 and X11
<ochosi> actually it first showed up in 13.10 or 13.04
<ochosi> but it was "backported" down to 12.04 even
<ochosi> then it got fixed, now it resurfaced obviously
<bluesabre> must be nice
<bluesabre> I troll #ubuntu-devel daily with this, nobody wants to backport it down
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/menulibre/+bug/1323405
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1323405 in menulibre (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Please backport menulibre-2.0.4 to trusty" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> yeah, i saw
<ochosi> might have to wait for your upload rights then :(
<knome> ochosi, yep.
<knome> bluesabre, it's a bit crappy, but it's not stopping me from doing work.
<knome> or anything
<knome> it simply does not break any functionality
<bluesabre> yeah, and it goes away if you move the window around
<ochosi> yeah, any sort of redraw seems to fix it
<knome> yeah, but that kind of sucks even more
<knome> if it were consistently broken i think i might be a bit happier...
<bluesabre> ochosi can probably provide a fixed theme to make it always appear broken for you
<knome> haha
<knome> well i guess i could provide that myself
<ochosi> yeah, i guess i can also provide one that works around the problem
<bluesabre> there you go ;)
<ochosi> it's actually fairly easy
<knome> ;)=
<knome> ochosi, larger borders again?
<ochosi> seems so...
<knome> bah
<ochosi> well there's really no alternative (other than getting that stupid bug fixed somehow)
<knome> :)
<ali1234> um... about menulibre
<ali1234> it doesn't work properly... at all
<bluesabre> ali1234: running to work, but which version... fixed tons of things in 2.0.4
<bluesabre> bbl
<ali1234> 2.0.3 i guess
<elfy> ochosi: so when is the next team meeting>
<slickymaster> ochosi: in case you've forget http://xubuntu.org/?p=2548
<knome> *forgot
<knome> or is it forgotten
<slickymaster> right you are knome, right you are
<ochosi> slickymaster: i think we can get rid of the dependencies
<ochosi> also, skip the "how to install" part, it'll be included by default
<ochosi> the "what is", "how to" and "how to in irc" are good to go i guess
<slickymaster> so, just a pratical FAQ block
<ochosi> yeah
<slickymaster> ok, in a second you'll have it
<ochosi> i'm wondering though whether there are too many examples
<ochosi> and there is a bit of inconsistency between "hard drive" and "Hard Drive"
<ochosi> since you lowercased everything else, i guess lowercase it should be
<ochosi> Unit193: any thoughts on which examples could be dropped or even merged? ^
<slickymaster> ochosi: those examples would be the most used/needed ones
<slickymaster> for what inixi is aimed at
<slickymaster> *inxi
<ochosi> alright
<slickymaster> anyway, it's done
<ochosi> the -o part is also a bit repetetitive
<ochosi> it seems to do the same in xchat and weechat
<ochosi> so no need to explain it multiple times
<slickymaster> the command syntax is diferent
<slickymaster> in weechat
<ochosi> yeah, but the -o option is explained multiple times is what i mean
<slickymaster> oh
<ochosi> whereas the real difference, the -bx part, is not explained
<slickymaster> yeah, you're right it's redundant 
<ochosi> or is that supposed to say -<option> instead?
<ochosi> also, since irssi and xchat are the same, just write: "XChat, irssi and most other clients"
<ochosi> and merge the two
<slickymaster> the -bx parameters do the exact same thing the -<option> parameters
<slickymaster> ok
<ochosi> what are "bx" parameters? do you have to add "bx" and then the options?
<slickymaster> no, just -bx
<ochosi> i mean, the example doesn't show where the user is supposed to put the options
<ochosi> e.g. if i want to run "inxi -ni" in weechat, i guess i'd have to do "/shell -o inxi -ni | pastebinit", no?
<ochosi> or "/shell -o inxi -bxni | pastebinit"?
<slickymaster> yes
<slickymaster> I see what you mean now
<ochosi> so actually the syntax is the same with all of them, apart from s/shell/exec/
<slickymaster> basically
<ochosi> Unit193: could you plz add the meeting to the cal? thanks!
<ochosi> slickymaster: gotta get some sleep now, but i can review it again tomorrow or whenever you're done with it
<ochosi> feel free to also ask knome or Unit193 if i'm not around
<ochosi> night everyone!
<slickymaster> done ochosi 
<slickymaster> nighty ochosi c
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-04
<ochosi> morning everyone
<knome> hallo ochosi 
<ochosi> bluesabre: i hope you can make the meeting this time – don't forget to set your alarm clock ;)
<bluesabre> I'll make it
 * Unit193 makes sure he can't. :P
<ochosi> Unit193: how exactly? :)
<Unit193> Well there is a train track close by... :D  But nah, I should be sleeping.
<ochosi> as long as you don't sleep with the fishes...
<Unit193> Well there is a cemetery with a pond right next to the tracks...
<ochosi> you live in a spooky area
<Unit193> Not really, it's nice here. :)
<slickymasterWork> ochosi made the changes you requested in http://xubuntu.org/?p=2548
<ochosi> slickymasterWork: what does the "bx" do exactly?
<ochosi> (for weechat)
<ochosi> also, i would skip "Installing weechat also installs the weechat-plugins.", because if it happens automatically, why mention it? (it'd be of more relevance if it wouldn't be automatically installed but needed)
<ochosi> the rest looks ok to me
<ochosi> Unit193: thoughts ^ ?
<Unit193> ochosi: -bx is an inxi command that gives a lot of information, is that what you're looking at/
<ochosi> i dont get why it's there in the weechat description/instruction, but not in the xchat/irssi/others description
<ochosi> if that's an inxi command, it makes even less sense
<ochosi> so in fact that should go away i guess
<elfy> ochosi: I've replied to the hexchat m/l thread twice for the meeting - which I'll not be at, with my feelings
<ochosi> elfy: yup, saw it, thanks!
<elfy> had to do it again - apparently I wasn't plain enough :)
<ochosi> it's a pity you can't make it. TZ is really a problem for us atm...
<elfy> yea - only time I'm ever likely to be about between 08 and 17 UTC is a friday, and even then it depends on the other driver not being workshy
<Unit193> ochosi: So half of you should move, yep.
<bluesabre> Yep.
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> elfy: ok, will take that into consideration next time
<Unit193> ochosi: Can't you/we just fix it?  And, the color comment at the end is not exactly correct.  We want to disable color because it doesn't work in pastebins, not because IRC doesn't like it.
<Unit193> Also if you look at the position of -bx, it has nothing to do with weechat.
<Unit193> A good way to reflect this would be to add it to the examples.  Also, s/random //
<ochosi> yeah, i could (and did now, since slicky dropped off), but i generally don't like to mess with other people's texts/tasks so much
<Unit193> Last phrase: "If you use inxi in #xubuntu without a pastebin, you will be muted." :D
<Unit193> :P
<elfy> what about in here ... 
<elfy> :p
<slickymaster> ochosi, no problem
<slickymaster> thanks for having given the finishing touches to the inxi FAQs
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-05
<elfy> anyone else seeing parole issues in unicorn? seek in a track and it tries to restart 
<ali1234> has anyone else seen the problem where the steam "view" menu sticks on the screen when you go to big picture mode?
<ali1234> it leaves behind a window with no data that just accumulates garbage
<ali1234> happens with metacity too, compositor on or off
<ali1234> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3337
<ochosi> evening everyone
#xubuntu-devel 2014-07-06
<bluesabre> elfy: ogm video?
<ochosi> did an upgrade recently from 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04, no big troubles apart from indicators being broken
<bluesabre> 12.04 to 14.04 is pretty painless too
<ochosi> yeah, actually the indicators were the only thing i noticed
<elfy> hey you two :)
<ochosi> hey elfy 
 * bluesabre hides
<ochosi> what's clickin?
<elfy> harddrive
<ochosi> get an ssd then
<elfy> :p
<bluesabre> :D
<elfy> bluesabre: was a sound file in parole
<ochosi> but what format?
<ochosi> ogg? mp3?
<ochosi> ideally, if you could provide the file, that would help
<elfy> mp3
<elfy> doesn't appear to be 'a' file
<ochosi> wait, what is it, if it's not a file?
<elfy> sorry - not 'a specific' file 
<elfy> not just the one
<ochosi> ah
<elfy> didn't notice yesterday tbh
<ochosi> so it happens with all mp3s but not other file formats?
<elfy> aaah
<elfy> woohoo - nothing for 'us' to worry about - same behaviour everywhere here
<ochosi> you mean totem?
<elfy> clementine
<elfy> gmb
<elfy> exaile
<ochosi> ah, not sure what clementine uses as backend
<ochosi> but gmb and exaile usually use gstreamer
<ochosi> (like parole)
<elfy> libxine I think
<ochosi> ah, xine, that still exists too
<elfy> but it's definitely something I've had an update for in unicorn 
<elfy> same files play fine in trusty 
<elfy> no way for me to remember though - seeking in music tracks is not something I generally do :)
<ochosi> mhm
<elfy> no idea what I'd raise a bug report against though 
<elfy> might ask in -bugs 
<ochosi> yeah, if it's multiple backends i'm not sure
<ochosi> otherwise i'd have suggested gstreamer
<elfy> yea
<elfy> oh 
<elfy> so clementine doesn't have xine as dependencies but gstreamer
<elfy> so gstreamer I guess
<ochosi> yup
<bluesabre> sounds weird
<bluesabre> I'll take a look at that later and see if its anything obvious
<elfy> sounds like the sort of thing I end up with :p
<elfy> originally thought I'd done something to the hdd - did a whole lot of deleting media files 
<elfy> but it works ok in trusty
<bluesabre> hm
 * ochosi is happy it works in trusty
<elfy> bluesabre: I'll do a clean install later if I get chance and see if it is local 
<bluesabre> cool, thanks elfy
<elfy> so I'd not look at it if I was you just yet :)
<ochosi> yup, let's get the new dev release of parole ready first ;)
<bluesabre> yup
<ochosi> bluesabre: btw, not sure satyajit contacted you already, but he wants to split the shimmer-themes package up (again)
<ochosi> reason is that they want to ship numix also in ubuntu-gnome
<bluesabre> ah
<ochosi> another issue that i'm considering at the moment is dropping support for albatross and bluebird (hence also removing them from our default install)
<bluesabre> any reason they cannot ship shimmer-themes in ubuntu-gnome?
<ochosi> i simply don't have the time resources to patch all the gtk3 changes up with each release
<bluesabre> bluebird was nice, but stopped getting love
<ochosi> dunno, i guess that's something to discuss with the ubuntu gnome folks
<bluesabre> shouldn't they be easier to maintain once ported to sass?
<ochosi> yeah, once ported...
<bluesabre> :)
<ochosi> it doesn't sound like fun to me to rewrite entire themes in sass
 * bluesabre does not know what that entails
<ochosi> i'd rather work on more essential things than re-doing all our themes
<bluesabre> yeah
<bluesabre> that's okay, since Greybird and Numix are both top-notch
<ochosi> yeah, rather ship two themes of quality than quantity
<ochosi> so maybe we can set up utopic to carry either a reduced shimmer-themes package (greybird and numix) or two separate packages
<bluesabre> yeah
<elfy> biab
<bluesabre> knome: please add importance to this bug
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/menulibre/+bug/1323405
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1323405 in menulibre (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Please backport menulibre-2.0.4 to trusty" [Undecided,New]
<bluesabre> it continues to be ignored
<ochosi> :/
<bluesabre> Logan_, micahg, I've tried other sponsors, if you guys happen to be about, please consider uploading the above package to trusty-proposed
<ochosi> +1
<elfy> bluesabre: must be local - seeks fine in live session once codecs are installed
<ochosi> phew
<ochosi> good
<elfy> kind of 
<elfy> it'll really annoy me now I know and I'll need to do a clean install :p
<ochosi> hehe
<elfy> bit early in the cycle for that :)
<elfy> that said I have another more annoying issue at the moment - had nvidia, reinstalled nouveau, reinstalled nvidia and it carries on using nouveau 
<elfy> 10 seconds of screen noise every boot
<ali1234> make sure that gpu-manager didn't delete your xorg.conf
<ali1234> it likes to do that all the time
<elfy> that'll be it then
<ali1234> it makes a backup
<ali1234> i have no idea why it does this but it is really annoying
<elfy> couldn't have had one - no xorg.conf.anything.at.all
<elfy> no xorg.conf in trusty either and that boots with nvidia
<ali1234> i dunno then
<elfy> no - me neither :)
<knome> bluesabre, done
<bluesabre> knome, thanks
<knome> bluesabre, when's your board?
<bluesabre> the 14th
<knome> mhm
<knome> are you by any chance running for bugsquad privileges as well?
<knome> brainwash, ali1234: you too ^
<bluesabre> I probably should
<knome> at least that would be useful, avoiding bottlenecking on only a few people having the privileges
<knome> not that i mind doing that, but i'm not always available (much less now than before!)
<bluesabre> :)
<ali1234> my network browsing in thunar is broken
<ali1234> it was working fine before i reinstalled
<ali1234> Failed to open "/ on ". Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus).
<ali1234> i don't understand this :(
<ali1234> gvfsd is crashing
<micahg> bluesabre: do the other bugs have test cases
<micahg> I'll try to take a look a little later tonight
<bluesabre> micahg, they do not, I'll add those as well
<bluesabre> where would you prefer the bug test cases listed?
<micahg> bluesabre: I think the SRU team will want test cases for all the bugs fixed
<bluesabre> micahg, got it
<micahg> they can be in the individual bugs
<micahg> all the numbers will be linked in the upload
<ali1234> well i found the issue
<ali1234> gsettings crashes if you modify XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable
<ali1234> this takes out gvfsd too
<bluesabre> oh, that's fun
<ali1234> according to the spec what i am doing is valid
<ali1234> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<ali1234> according to my interpretation anyway
<bluesabre> ali1234, I may have a fix for https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10717 now
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10717 in Display Settings "Display settings mixes up monitor EDID names" [Normal,New]
<bluesabre> https://github.com/bluesabre/xfce4-settings/commit/1c828cc780b6742e0e19a002392f6f6ae8a337ee
<ali1234> looking...
<ochosi> bluesabre: you should really just set up the branch in git.xfce though ;)
<ochosi> bluesabre: works for me, although the "friendly name" is really odd here
<ochosi> it says ENC 24''
<ochosi> and the number doesn't really cut it for me
<ochosi> it might work for vbox, but everywhere else it's confusing imo
<ochosi> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2014-07-06-232810.php
<ochosi> in this particular example it looks like a product code or a bug
<ochosi> i guess if the EDID friendly name is friendlier it looks better, but i'm still a bit against adding those numbers...
<ochosi> at least in the displays, we could leave them there in the combobox if you want
<ochosi> e.g. ENC 24'' (1/2)
<bluesabre> ochosi: last few times I tried to set up a users branch in git.xfce failed
<ochosi> hm, strange
<ochosi> it should be fairly simple
<ochosi> just set up your git-config a tiny bit by adding the private branch and push to it, done.
<bluesabre> gotta run for a few
<bluesabre> I'll try again when I get back
<ochosi> alrighty
<bluesabre> ochosi: you
<bluesabre> 're welcome to adjust the numbering system
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> bbl
<ochosi> bluesabre: could we retire this page plz? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/parole
<bluesabre> yes plz
<ochosi> unless you care about it, i'll just add a link to the docs-page
<ochosi> (for redirect a plugin is needed, and i dont have sudo powers there)
<bluesabre> I'll look into fixing the link on releases.xfce
<bluesabre> bbiab
<ochosi> hehe, greybird is referenced in wikipedia as "xfce theme": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<ochosi> i guess that means it's true :p
<ali1234> bluesabre: why XfceOutputInfo? why not just store the index?
<ochosi> bluesabre: i wonder if the numbers are still necessary or even helpful (in vbox) to identify a display when you actually see the highlight in the selected display in the DND widget and also in the identity popup... i guess i'd merge your branch and consider marking as wontfix (or am i not seeing a benefit of the numbers here?)
<ochosi> either way, time for bed. night everyone
<bluesabre> ali1234, just made it easy for the time
<bluesabre> I'll fix it
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> ochosi: the numbers appear in the combobox, in the DND, and in the popup
<ali1234> the numbers -> name mapping can change at any time
<ali1234> see https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10725
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10725 in Window Buttons "Setting "Show windows from all monitors" stops working correctly after changing monitor layout" [Normal,New]
<ali1234> comment 11 onwards
<bluesabre> Fixed my crap code, that looks annoying
<bluesabre> I think I'll update the EDID vendor list
#xubuntu-devel 2015-06-29
<Unit193> vte (1:0.28.2-5ubuntu2) wily; urgency=medium
<Unit193>   * debian/patches/93_add_alt_screen_scroll_toggle.patch:
<Unit193>     Dropped, it only worked when vte-based terminal apps were also
<Unit193>     patched.
<Unit193>   * debian/patches/permanent-altscreen-scroll.patch:
<Unit193>     New patch. Makes the alternate screen scroll work always, thus
<Unit193>     removing the need to additionally patch vte-based terminal apps.
<Unit193>     (LP: #1340687)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1340687 in vte (Ubuntu) "Please replace current alternate screen scroll patch with the new one, making this scroll permanent" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340687
<Unit193> micahg, bluesabre: I figured that was relevant considering xfce4-terminal, and even in the bug description it mentions that.
<Noskcaj> Unit193, Lintian was complaining a lot, and it turned out to be fixed by upstream cleaning up properly
<Noskcaj> And i skipped d/copyright due to not having any time left where i could upload stuff
<Noskcaj> (on holidays with minimal internet)
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: no need to hurry with anything at this point in the cycle, or with packages only in a PPA. If there's no time for something, it's okay to wait a few days :)
<micahg> Unit193: ok, I can sponsor something later, heading out now
<Unit193> Well, it's not urgent or anything, just that the next package could be sync'd.
#xubuntu-devel 2015-06-30
<circ-user-9VsJ1> NICK koken
<ochosi> sorry for being afk for a bit, i'll return t-day or so
#xubuntu-devel 2015-07-01
<ochosi> bluesabre: so it seems we can shorten our license statement for the LO icons https://github.com/shimmerproject/libreoffice-style-elementary/issues/1
<bluesabre> ochosi: very cool
<bluesabre> also, you'd be surprised, but impress is looking nearly complete as well
<ochosi> nice
<ochosi> guess i'll keep my focus on writer ad calc so far though, but yeah, impress is next on my list
<bluesabre> mhm
<bluesabre> it's all looking quite good :)
<ochosi> thanks, that's nice to hear :)
<ochosi> btw, is there any progress on the switch to feh for the ubiquity-only session?
<ochosi> (or, who was driving that, you or Unit193 ?)
<bluesabre> ochosi: there's a merge request on ubiquity
<bluesabre> I need to poke somebody for that
<ochosi> oh right
<bluesabre> but my internet was out for most of last week, so I didn't get a chance
<ochosi> from what i remember, the responsibility for ubiquity is passed along each cycle
<ochosi> so it might or might not be xnox who we could ping about that (bluesabre: link?)
<xnox> hm?
<bluesabre> https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubiquity/lp1437180_feh/+merge/262285
<xnox> ochosi: current ubiquity maintainer is cyphermox 
<ochosi> ah, i see
<bluesabre> cool, I'll poke cyphermox
<ochosi> sorry for the innocent ping there ;)
<ochosi> and thanks for the update, xnox 
<xnox> cyphermox: in general DE specific stuff is usually in control of a flavour, cause they get to set how they want to look. But normal code review / tests etc still apply. But i'm sure you know all that anyway by now =)
<Unit193> Weird, thought that was his baby.
<ochosi> bluesabre: so, with this MR merged feh will already take over?
<ochosi> i havent looked at the ubiquity-dm source in a while, but i dont see feh in the diff anywere :)
<ochosi> also, we should potentially check whether apps can still be launched inthe ubiquity-only session with the default kb-shortcuts
<ochosi> (not that that's a huge problem)
<bluesabre> ochosi: hm, now I'm no longer sure myself
<ochosi> or is feh the general fallback?
<bluesabre> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubiquity/lp1437180_feh/view/head:/bin/ubiquity-dm#L472
<bluesabre> if feh is found, it runs
<bluesabre> (if there is no gnome-/ubuntu-/mate- settings-daemon
<ochosi> perfect
<bluesabre> I believe that means it runs even now
<bluesabre> but xfdesktop draws on top of it
<bluesabre> and the root pixmap is currently set to black
<bluesabre> the diff drops those
<ochosi> oh right
<ochosi> sounds like we could've solved that issue with the black background a lot simpler the first time around
<ochosi> but well, as long as the LTS works ;)
<bluesabre> indeed
<bluesabre> yeah, get this resolved now so mythbuntu and ubuntu-studio have an easy transition next cycle
<ochosi> can we do an  update for our artwork stuff in wily soonish?
<ochosi> maybe next week or so
<bluesabre> I can do it at any time
<bluesabre> Unit193: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalgasnik/lightdm-gtk-greeter/background-fixes-r333/+merge/263066 :)
<bluesabre> haven't tested it yet, will do tonight
<ochosi> let's hope it'll just work :)
<ochosi> k, gotta run, hf everyone!
<Unit193> Oooooh.
<bluesabre> Oooooooooh.
<Unit193> bluesabre: Fancy merge.
<bluesabre> mhm
<bluesabre> hopefully, it works
<Unit193> Looked at the development blueprint, you have a lot of work ahead of you. :-----D
<bluesabre> yes
<bluesabre> :\
<bluesabre> wondering how to best go about bugging Corsac for uploads
<bluesabre> bbiab
<bluesabre> back
<Unit193> front
 * Unit193 tazes bluesabre.
#xubuntu-devel 2015-07-02
 * bluesabre dies
<Noskcaj> bluesabre, Do you have any time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/wily/xfce4-panel/merge ?
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: no time tonight, but will try to get to it tomorrow/this weekend
<Noskcaj> thanks
<bluesabre> Unit193: it looks like those issues are resolved... https://code.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<bluesabre> gotta run, bbl
<knome> Unit193, did krytarik's issue get solved?
<Unit193> knome: Didn't think so, unless you meant with the greeter.
<knome> Unit193, the ping for me was about translations
<knome> can't remember if it was the greeter or docs...
<Unit193> Docs, and he found slick.
<knome> right
<bluesabre> good evening folks
#xubuntu-devel 2015-07-03
<bluesabre> https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubiquity/lp1437180_feh/+merge/262285 merged! :D
<knome> hooray
<Jrassek> hi :)
<ochosi> bluesabre: awesome! now we only need to test/verify and we can mark one thing done :)
<bluesabre> ochosi: yeah, waiting for the new ubiquity release, and then a new image
#xubuntu-devel 2015-07-04
<bluesabre> welp, looks like there is some work to do
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> parole still locks up at startup
<bluesabre> login screen is black (looks like new greeter is grabbing default ubuntu config)
<bluesabre> installer crashed several times while installing, but I finally made it
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> ochosi: seems like the default setting for xfpm 1.5.2 is to display the remaining time?
<bluesabre> whats the setting to disable that again?
<ochosi> bluesabre: i think that the greeter has some config issues, lubuntu also reported that bug i think
<ochosi> that was after changing the dir from /etc/lightdm/ to /usr (if i'm not mistaken)
<ochosi> parole locking up doesnt sound nice :/
<ochosi> the default setting for the xfpm plugin would be to display nothing iirc
<ochosi> but i could be mistaken there
<ochosi> either way, the xfconf key is INT /xfce4-power-manager/show-panel-label in channel xfce4-power-manager and the available settings 0,1,2,3
<bluesabre> ochosi: we just need to move our greeter config to /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/ (and lubuntu should do the same)
<bluesabre> ochosi: I added the setting and set it to 0 and the label went away
<bluesabre> so that might be good to check
<ochosi> right, we can still think of a good default for x-d-s
<ochosi> that is, *if* we consider shipping xfpm 1.5
<bluesabre> right
#xubuntu-devel 2015-07-05
<ochosi> bluesabre: maybe when you move our config files for the greeter to the right place in x-d-s you could comment on this bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1466191
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1466191 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm has black greeter background for Lubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bluesabre> ochosi: will do, and it looks like the mate folks already figured it out as well
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-04
<knome> hello ochosi 
<ochosi> hey
<knome> what's up?
<ochosi> not much, renovating the house and working on some porting fun
<ochosi> currently notifyd, which i can hopefully release soon, and greybird
<knome> ah
<knome> :)
<knome> so was the "greybird port" to any use
<ochosi> i've set up a 3.20 PPA for myself for xenial
<ochosi> nope
<knome> + question mark
<knome> yeah :/
<ochosi> i want to go sass anyway
<knome> right
<ochosi> and it didn't look like greybird at all
<knome> i thought it was SASS
<knome> heh
<ochosi> anyway, i think it won't be too hard, just time-consuming to get everything right
<knome> yep, i kind of read that from between the lines, but i didn't read it too carefully so wasn't sure
<knome> indeed
<ochosi> everything is spread out a little
<knome> so i guess one question is
<knome> would a CSS->SASS port without previewing be useful?
<ochosi> yes, i think so
<knome> i mean, if i simply went and converted all CSS to SASS, expecting it to work..
<ochosi> well
<ochosi> i want to rebase on Adwaita
<ochosi> to make maintenance a little easier
<knome> so no, it wouldn't be useful :P
<ochosi> so it's not just conversion
<ochosi> it's fixing greybird into adwaita
<knome> yep
<ochosi> but you could still do that without testing
<ochosi> i've mostly done it like that so far
<ochosi> fixed one widget, went to testing
<knome> i guess one thing that could actually be useful is discuss about what kind of things make greybird greybird
<knome> and even making some graphical examples
<ochosi> yeah, maybe
<knome> also as a guideline for the future
<ochosi> i mean as soon as everything is gtk3-only in xfce that may change a little
<knome> how much have you converted so far?
<ochosi> much more freedom and more options
<ochosi> just the colors and the buttons
<knome> okay
<ochosi> i started yesterday and set up my env
<ochosi> and then started the porting late
<knome> aha
<ochosi> in between fixing some notifyd issues
<knome> :)
<ochosi> so notebook is half-done, and buttons
<knome> yeah, another thing we need is good documentation on gtk widget names >__<
<flocculant> morning you two :)
<ochosi> anyway, i'll push some of my work soon if you wanna contribute
<knome> afternoon you one
<flocculant> heh
<ochosi> now i need to take a nap
<ochosi> cause then the renovation work continues
<knome> tbh, i don't think i will have much time/motivation until august, but we'll see
<flocculant> ochosi: sounds great ... 
<ochosi> ok then
<ochosi> hf
<knome> you too
<knome> pleia2, i just shared all of my xubuntu stuff in google drive with you (hf), including the WIP 16.04 publicity pack
<knome> and i should drive (pun intended) myself to pushing even more of my stuff online so they are available for all, but bleh
<pleia2> knome: cool, thanks
<pleia2> knome: this is great :)
<knome> pleia2, yeah, probably still needs some polish
<knome> not the language
<knome> i was also thinking point release announcements etc
<pleia2> I haven't looked too closely at those generated docs
<knome> generated docs?
<pleia2> did you look at my quick draft to reply to submissions? I'd like to send it out
<knome> nope, but i can do that now
<pleia2> the stuff in the release announcement and notes folder
<pleia2> I assume those are generated from the wiki
<knome> right, they are basically just copies of the announcement/notes with some formatting edits
<knome> website and wiki
 * pleia2 nods
<knome> they are fine - they are manually crafted
<knome> i mean for the parts that require manual craft...
<knome> where's the draft again?
<knome> oh, the pad
<knome> just a sec
<knome> that's why i lost it...
<knome> "when voting begins"
<knome> i don't think we said anything about voting really
<knome> we said we'll select..
<pleia2> ok
<knome> oh haha, two pinks
<pleia2> I think we want to put all of them on the wiki or something
<knome> also, i don't think we want to say "we will publish this"
<pleia2> why not?
<pleia2> the whole point is to collect a bunch of stories to share :)
<knome> if submissions are not obeying guidelines
<pleia2> oh, I think those should be treated on a case by case basis
<pleia2> we don't use a form letter for that
<knome> though i guess then we'll send another kind of mail or no mail at all
<knome> ;)
<pleia2> the ones so far seem fine
<knome> there was one that was already borderline
<knome> not the story itself, but the "funny" part
<pleia2> yeah, the word was a bit meh
<knome> yep
<knome> maybe that's better?
<knome> leaves us some wiggle room
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> I don't think we need a subject, I assumed we'd just reply to their submission
<knome> right...
 * knome is a bit out of focus
<knome> eg. blurry
<knome> :P
<pleia2> :)
<knome> i think that's good
<knome> if people start yelling at us for sending silly mails we can re-evaluate
<pleia2> ok, I'm going to reply to the 3 submissions
<knome> thanks
<knome> also
<knome> should it be "Xubuntu marketing team"?
<pleia2> I think mostly people just want something to tell them their mail didn't go into a black hole
<knome> yeah
<pleia2> sure
<knome> knome's inbox ---^
<knome> ok, this is good
<knome> do we have an idea when we want to stop collecting submissions?
<knome> end of summerish?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> maybe end of july if we get a massive surge of interest
<knome> like somewhere before the 16.10 release stuff starts rolling in our web stuff
<pleia2> (hah)
<pleia2> sure
<knome> i was thinking end of august
<knome> more is more this time
<knome> oh, another thing...
<knome> do we consider mostly xfce stories?
<pleia2> what do you mean?
<knome> this is mostly theoretical right now, but if somebody sent a story that is about xfce but not xubuntu
<pleia2> I think I'm going to request that the questionable one be adjusted some
<knome> i mean if they specifically mention they were using some other OS
<pleia2> ah, I think we'd have to see how applicable it is to Xubuntu
<knome> oki
<pleia2> referencing another OS would be a bit :\ I think
<knome> yep
<knome> but otoh, the "xubuntu stories" can be anything about not xubuntu
<knome> like "i remember the exact day i started using xubuntu because i got proposed on the same day!"
<pleia2> well, they have to include xubuntu some how, else the're not xubuntu stories
<knome> that isn't exactly related to xubuntu, but i would consider it valid for the contest
<pleia2> ah, sure
<pleia2> knome: plz to make pretty https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-contacts
<knome> ugh. :)
<pleia2> :D
<knome> ok, i'll look at it
<pleia2> thank you
<knome> ok, mailman page for -contacts should be better now
<knome> next i'll drop the subscription text
<pleia2> yay, pretty \o/
<knome> except i broke it
<pleia2> yeah, some stray -- >
<knome> ok, should be fixed now
<pleia2> cool
<knome> ok, some of the excess space is cleared now
<pleia2> looks good
<knome> yep, much better indeed
<knome> and no silly subscription requests
<pleia2> yeah
<knome> ok bbl
<ochosi> wb bluesabre 
<knome> (:
<bluesabre> hey ochosi and knome
<bluesabre> might disappear a few more times, moving servers
<ochosi> physically moving around server racks again, are we, eh?
<bluesabre> no way
<ochosi> :)
<bluesabre> new droplet, scp important things, change dns
<knome> no way, so you have to carry them through the forest?
<knome> are you sure the coverage is better in the woods?
<bluesabre> it could be
<bluesabre> cell cariers around here don't make the best decisions
<knome> :P
<knome> your servers are behind a cellular line?
<bluesabre> they could be
<bluesabre> we're in the future
<bluesabre> anything is possible
<ochosi> you mean judging from your current uplink?
<knome> >___<
 * ochosi restarts his session hoping more of the gtk320 theming will finally apply...
<bluesabre> ochosi: how are the theme updates coming along?
<ochosi> quite ok actually
<ochosi> haven't had too much time to work on it
<ochosi> but i have the scrollbars, buttons and headerbars down. plus xfce panel and notifyd
<ochosi> many other things (like sidebar) i have tweaked, but it's not done yet
<ochosi> quite a bit more to do
<ochosi> but it feels manageable
<bluesabre> very cool
<ochosi> still don't understand why some things arent what they should be, but i haven't even opened up the inspector yet
<ochosi> so i guess it's my own fault
<knome> yes
<knome> it's all your fault
<knome> [:
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-05
<akxwi-dave> hmm todays daily has an install problem   http://i.imgur.com/HMcOXn5.png
<akxwi-dave> reboots and then get to login screen, login and just blank screen
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: could be something to do with today's dpkg update
<akxwi-dave> ahh did notice that on both times i tried it..  it did mention dpkg seg fault
<flocculant> I'll check I can confirm that before anything else
<akxwi-dave> ta.. just off for a coffee, want one?
<flocculant> I'd take a builder's tea :p
<akxwi-dave> kk 3 sugars?
<flocculant> if you're running out ... 
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: did you manage to check syslog at all?
<akxwi-dave> nope.. will try that now
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: I'm looking right now
<flocculant> got a paste 
<flocculant> which is just the post install boot ... 
<flocculant> re-running the install :D
<flocculant> with the ubuntu iso - see if I can confirm on that
<flocculant> k - that's started from the live rather than install - should be able to retrieve the syslog
<flocculant> assuming it fails of course
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<flocculant> should do if it's dpkg
<akxwi-dave> just trying  "tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep dpkg" but its taking its sweet time
<flocculant> so Ubuntu builds after us - Lubuntu hasn't built with the new dpkg yet afaict
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: it's likely we want the syslog from during the install anyway 
<akxwi-dave> doh  true
<flocculant> grabbing looby loo to see if that fails with the older dpkg
<flocculant> ubuntu fails :)
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: cool - doing the install from the livesession, it fails enough to start apport
<akxwi-dave> excellent.. I'll give that a bash as well
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: no need
<flocculant> give me a few moments to catch up :)
<Unit193> What version of dpkg?
<flocculant> 1.18.9ubuntu seemingly
<akxwi-dave> kk
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: bug 1599174
<ubottu> bug 1599174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "dpkg seg fault warning during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599174
<flocculant> just installing lubuntu with the old dpkg now
<akxwi-dave> ta will +1
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> Unit193: not sure why installer hiccups - have the same dpkg here now, and have installed/updated since *that* updated pkg this morning
<flocculant> mmm something I've never noticed before, install from livesession and it assumes I have some foreign yankee kbd - lubuntu works out I might have a uk one with uk tz
<flocculant> looby lou installs fine
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: now this is only if you have time to do so (because mostly we're only worried about us) but if you get something likely to be a *buntu fail - quite useful to confirm it with ubuntu
<flocculant> though that said I do usually try to confirm them so I know *we* can not worry too much :)
<akxwi-dave> makes sense...
<flocculant> I'll toddle of to -release and tell them :)
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: #ubuntu-release is a handy channel to know about in these cases
<flocculant> and if you did happen to go there - davmor2 is in this channel and you can laugh at him about it - then ask him nicely who's best to ping :p
<flocculant> he's got a proper english sense of humour if nothing else ;)
<davmor2> Yeah it is almost as if I was born here surrounded by sarcastic people all my life.......wait I was
<flocculant> I did say english :D
<flocculant> davmor2: akxwi-dave is from up north somewhere - just a warning ... 
<flocculant> though anything north of Salisbury is foreign country to me lol
<davmor2> flocculant: midlands don't confuse that with up north you'll get staked out by two sets of people :D
<flocculant> \o/
 * flocculant should have lived in Wessex ... 
<davmor2> flocculant: you don't pick where your family has you unfortunately
<flocculant> indeed not - that would have been somewhere abroad that was british in the mediterranean sea :p
<akxwi-dave> I'm even more up north than Midlands..  Yorkshire-- God's own country...
<ax562> hi
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-06
<ax562> quiet round these parts
<ax562> hello hello hello
<Unit193> ochosi: Oh, is xfce4-panel patched to work with xfconf yet?  Any more need patching?
<ochosi> not patched afaik
<ochosi> that would have to be done by ali, i haven't reviewed his xfconf changes
<Unit193> OK mr Xfce guy, can you poke me if/when it is? :P
<ochosi> i would really hope he would supply patches/branches to fix everything his changes break
<ochosi> heh, sure
<ochosi> given that i notice it ;)
<Unit193> Sure.
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-07
<akxwi-dave> morning
<flocculant> morning 
<bluesabre> gninrom
<knome> hah
<knome> i thought you were drinking (too much) gin and rum
<knome> then i read it again backwards.
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<flocculant> hi bluesabre 
<bluesabre> hey flocculant 
<bluesabre> flocculant: if all goes well, should have some menulibre stuff for you to test ready this weekend
<knome> "if all goes well i will make you work on the weekend"
<knome> okay...
<flocculant> ha ha 
<flocculant> bluesabre: okey doke :)
<bluesabre> D:
<bluesabre> I tried to phrase it the other way
<knome> ;)=
<flocculant> bluesabre: you tried in your head but not with your fingers :p
<bluesabre> bananas
<bluesabre> that was supposed to say bananas
<bluesabre> bananas
<bluesabre> noooooooooo
<flocculant> ha ha 
<Unit193> My last xfwm upload was pointless. \o/
<davmor2> Unit193: oh it was version 1 ;)
<Unit193> davmor2: Last upload was to xenial. :3
<mozmck> Are the cd images built using the live-build scripts?
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-09
<Unit193> dpkg has been fixed.
<ranu>  Hello, can anyone - in Xubuntu 16.04 - play a movie in VLC, block the screen, unlock the screen and see if VLC continues displaying the video?
<Unit193> If block == lock, you may want to confirm you're using light-locker (presuming that one because defaults.)
<ranu> Well, I'm using xflock4
<ranu> Is light-locker the "back-end" of xflock4?
<Unit193> That's a script that'll work with whatever you have installed, be it xscreensaver, light-locker, or I believe it now will use any command you set in xfconf.
<ranu> Interesting, gonna see what it really is
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2016-July/002249.html
<Unit193> I've updated my gpg key, my new one is: 5001E1B09AA3744B
#xubuntu-devel 2016-07-10
<Unit193> bluesabre: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/270745504/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-i386.lightdm-gtk-greeter_2.0.1-2ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bluesabre> Unit193: oh dang, yay deprecating code!
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-03
<Unit193> \o/
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: libxfce4ui 4.13.3 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-libxfce4ui-4-13-3-released-tp49515.html (by Eric Koegel)
<Unit193> bluesabre: parole seems to cope well without gstreamer*pulseaudio installed, still needed as a rec?
<Unit193> Mmmm, but shows that it was before 'gstreamer1.0-alsa | gstreamer1.0-audiosink' was added as a dep, which also fixes the issue.
<bluesabre> Unit193: your guess is as good as mine, if it doesn't seem to require it, feel free to toss it aside :)
<Unit193> Based on testing and investigation, no.
<Unit193> (So syncable! \o/ )
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-04
<tracker6> hi
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-06
<Unit193> andrzejr: Crazy request, but do you think you could have xfce4-indicator-plugin check for the normal indicator stuff, and fallback to 'ayatana' stuff?  I patched it with http://paste.openstack.org/show/wZCHzYnhcVfgKcAlObmm/ and everything compiled fine.
<andrzejr> Unit193, what is ayatana?
<andrzejr> your patch suggests it's a drop-in replacement/fork of libindicator
<Unit193> andrzejr: Yeah it's a fork of the indicator stack with the goal of being less hardcoded for Ubuntu.  It's currently in Debian experimental and the Ubuntu people were discussing whether to drop indicators and just let flavors use the Ayatana ones or not.  That patch was only to see if it compiled with no changes, not as a recommendation.
<Unit193> https://github.com/ArcticaProject/libayatana-indicator - https://sunweavers.net/blog/node/58 - https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-07
<Unit193> bluesabre: BTW, I took the liberty of updating gtk-theme-config packaging some, kind of pushing it to Debian.
<Unit193> Noskcaj: You still with us?  Interested in pushing catfish and mugshot to Debian?
<flocculant> Unit193: as far as I am aware - lightdm isn't likely to get anything but bug fixes now - so assuming all else remains the same, we should be safe for the time being
<flocculant> as far as ayatana - that's not something I specifically parsed for, but not seen anything else indicatorish
<flocculant> also desktop team trello board for anyone likely to find it useful is https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-1710-cycle < ochosi bluesabre perhaps 
<Unit193> flocculant: Right, and bug fixes will hopefully be nice still.
<xGrind> good afternoon. When will thunar be updated?
<Unit193> What do you mean?
<flocculant> xGrind: what are you referring to? 
<xGrind> Thunar that is in the "xenial-proposed"
<flocculant> xGrind: when people actually do what is needed
<xGrind> Ok :)
<flocculant> xGrind: basically it needs people affected by the issue (bug 1679488) to test against the version in -proposed and tag it appropriately
<ubottu> bug 1679488 in thunar (Ubuntu Zesty) "Thunar freezes when left inactive for a while" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679488
<flocculant> we have done our part - up to users now
<flocculant> bluesabre: I can at least mark it for xenial after last weekend when I updated thunar and removed pcmanfm from a mate's pc
<flocculant> bluesabre: effectively we can forget yakkety anyway ... 16.10 will reach end of life on Thursday, July 20, 2017
<flocculant> might be worth telling users about that too
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-08
<Unit193> flocculant: gtk-theme-config does ziltch for you on artful, eh?
<flocculant> Unit193: it works
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> flocculant: It doesn't do jack for me on Artful, and in Debian/Zesty only changes some...
<flocculant> well it changed panel colours
<Unit193> I tried to change Numix highlights.
<flocculant> well I never numix :p
<flocculant> but I did and it worked still
<Unit193> What on earth...
<flocculant> certainly works on panel and thunderbird
<flocculant> Unit193: also - not sure it would affect but not using gtk3 ppa atm
<Unit193> This makes no sense.
<Unit193> I seriously don't get this...
<flocculant> changing menu colours also apparently works in thunar 
<flocculant> I'll kill that now :p
<Unit193> I do not get it...
<Unit193> It does change the gconf value, I tried nuking that, dconf, the config files and killing all the services.  NACK.
<Unit193> flocculant: Tried the Ayatana ppa? :P
<flocculant> not yet :D
<Unit193> Ooooooh.  I can't read.
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> nothing exploded at least
<flocculant> gtk3 back now
<flocculant> def no open terminal here option on desktop :)
<Unit193> flocculant: Something in the PPA killed it.
<flocculant> Unit193: killed the theme config? 
<Unit193> Yeah.
<flocculant> the gtk3 one?
<Unit193> Yeah, upgraded xfconf and boom.
<flocculant> Unit193: mmm - well 
<flocculant> chnages panel colour - got yellow menu in Thunar
<flocculant> post adding gtk3 ppa and logout/in
<flocculant> oh this is odd when numix
<flocculant> it works as expected but, check out selecting colours http://sendvid.com/a37nb0k6
<flocculant> ochosi: ^^
<Unit193> You mean where it has the selection thing over it?  Yeah noticed.
<flocculant> no - where whatever you select has that horrid nuxix orange whichever you select, though underlying colour is actually selected
<Unit193> Can't get GTK3 applications to update though.
<Unit193> Yes, that.
<flocculant> ok
<Unit193> Does changing the numix orange color update the menus in terminal or evince?  Those are GTK3.
<flocculant> just looking at calc which is gtk3 afaik
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/7nZTpW4.png
<Unit193> The green one is the one I tried to change, yeah.
<flocculant> right - well as you can see - works here
 * Unit193 shrugs. :/
<Unit193> Thanks.
<flocculant> sorry I can't replicate :'(
<flocculant> usually the other way around - no-one can replicate for me :p
<bluesabre> Unit193: thanks for the gtk-theme-config packaging update
<bluesabre> flocculant: thanks for marking thunar
<flocculant> bluesabre: np :)
<Unit193> bluesabre: This is staged: http://paste.openstack.org/show/TiCt7Tc6s4PImMigR4z8
<flocculant> bluesabre: I'd need to install 17.04 to do that one ... 
<Unit193> flocculant: Sooo, Greybird and Numix both ignore it, but the other themes I have work with it..
<bluesabre> Unit193: gtk-theme-config is a bit difficult right now... depending on how some of the theme developers define things, they can't be easily overridden
<Unit193> Sure, but flocculant can get it yet I can't seem to, it's weird.
<bluesabre> that's exciting
<Unit193> I'm a failure. :'(
<Unit193> bluesabre: d/copyright look about right?
<Unit193> ...Shouldn't be asking that at 3amm.
<bluesabre> Unit193: pretty sure, yeah
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> bluesabre: Only comments from my sponsor was to get d/copyright, and he kind of wanted mr_pouit and micahg off of uploaders since they're kind of MIA.
<Unit193> (I didn't want it to look like a hostile takeover, though..)
<bluesabre> That should be fine though, mr_pouit gave us the keys to the world and micahg comes and goes every few months
<Unit193> Wondered why Simon was there too. :D
<Unit193> Fine, I'll ACK 'em.
<Unit193> libxfce4ui and thunar in Debian, sync'd the latter.
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gtk-theme-config/news/20170708T204905Z.html
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/libx/libxfce4ui/news/20170708T133841Z.html
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/t/thunar/news/20170708T132633Z.html
#xubuntu-devel 2017-07-09
<tracker4> hola
<Unit193> bluesabre: https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/parole/news/20170709T151900Z.html
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-02
<bluesabre> Unit193: and xfce4-dict, then I think we have everything
 * bluesabre wrote a thing... did I miss anything from last month? https://bluesabre.org/2018/07/01/xubuntu-development-update-july-2018/
<Unit193> bluesabre: Nope.
<Spass> bluesabre, your blog post makes me happy, so much work done, great to see that Xfce/Xubuntu is doing so well, thanks to the dev team
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> Unit193 did most of the work
<bluesabre> :D
<Unit193> Have to make myself useful every so often.
<flocculant> bluesabre: I'd best start winding up testing then :p
<Unit193> flocculant: Yeah sorry. :>
<flocculant> Unit193: morning :)
<flocculant> and don't worry 
<flocculant> too much ...
<Unit193> Heya.
 * flocculant is being quiet this cycle it seems
<Unit193> flocculant: You might want to check if there's anything locally leftover from when everything was PPA'd.
<knome> bluesabre, should have been that 'mhm' here :P
<bluesabre> mhm
<knome> i wonder if that was from the theme code..
<knome> or just wp
<knome> apparently just wp
<knome> so fixed
<bluesabre> knome: thanks!
<knome> np
<knome> also dev.xubuntu.org updated with https-link
<flocculant> Unit193: possiblyu still have ppa's ...
 * flocculant does in fact have 2
<flocculant> and shimmer
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-04
<Unit193> ...Nice, I forgot to push --all;git push --tags.
<Unit193> Oh whew, no we're good.
<Unit193> bluesabre: https://packages.qa.debian.org/d/debian-policy/news/20180704T110528Z.html
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1762595 making it's way forward :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762595 in gvfs (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Thunar incorrectly thinks USB storage device hasn't finished ejecting" [High,Fix committed]
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-05
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> bluesabre: Have fun with that, I'll handle basically all of cosmic and the PPA. :>
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> Need to file the other SRUs, but I should be good there as long as I do it this week
<bluesabre> or next
<Unit193> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2018/07/msg00000.html while I'm at it.
<bluesabre> :)
<flocculant> juts in case anyone looks - live is failing to build currently 
<flocculant> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=902924
<ubottu> Debian bug 902924 in debootstrap "debootstrap: doesn't mount /proc when building chroot inside LXD container" [Important,Open]
<Unit193> I did see this. \o/
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/a/atril/news/20180705T111920Z.html
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-06
<uub8> Is anybody here?
<Unit193> Someone surely is.
<uub8> :)
<uub8> Awesome.
<Unit193> Uh, OK then.
<flocculant> they'll come back - and no-one will be here :p
<bluesabre> wow
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-07
<Unit193> xfce4-settings 4.13.3-1   
#xubuntu-devel 2018-07-08
<Spass_Cosmic> I'm on fully upgraded "cosmic" with PPAa and this bug still occurs - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=48223
<Spass_Cosmic> sad times
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-01
<jphilipz> after xubuntu-default-settings was updated, i came across this bug in update manager - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1834798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "'Help' icon and label not suitable for xubuntu-default-settings" [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> bluesabre: So `xfce4-screensaver` doesn't run as a fork, but --help mentions --no-daemon which indicates it should.
<bluesabre> Unit193: that's a goooooood point
<bluesabre> :'-D
<flocculant> bluesabre: so - l-lock gone and set to what you told Unit193, presentation mode off
<flocculant> bluesabre: strangely enough - doing what you suggest, setting something to on seems to have done the trick for me
<jphilipz> saw a number of xubuntu packages which have wrong checkbox labels and icons in update-manager yesterday and wondered where update-manager is pulling these labels and icons from
<jphilipz> e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/431229100/Screenshot_2019-07-01_02-08-01.png
<brainwash> jphilipz: software updater seems to pick some random .desktop file from the package
<ochosi> jphilipz: would be nice if we could improve that, it's really misleading and sucky...
<knome> went through all of the moderation requiring mails
<flocculant> bluesabre: nope - screen turns off - but it's not actually locked
<jphilipz> brainwash: i presume most packages dont have .desktop files in them if they arent gui apps
<jphilipz> brainwash, ochosi: should i open launchpad bugs for each of the packages i notice this in?
<jphilipz> or put them all in a single bug report
<jphilipz> or document them in a google spreadsheet
<brainwash> jphilipz: isn't this your bug 1834798
<ubottu> bug 1834798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "'Help' icon and label not suitable for xubuntu-default-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834798
<jphilipz> brainwash: yep that is mine. I screenshots of two other packages with the same issue and presume i'll find more each time i update.
<jphilipz> I have* screenshots
<brainwash> it's picking this desktop file /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/xfhelp4.desktop
<jphilipz> is that desktop file included in the package?
<jphilipz> such a weird experience that i put the xfhelp4.desktop path into thunar and my system stopped functioning properly and had to hard reset
<jphilipz> brainwash: yep i see it now in the package. xfhelp4.desktop is the last .desktop file in it
<jphilipz> didnt get a reply to this earlier, so i'll ask it again.
<jphilipz> not sure where to ask this, but i checked the marketing wiki and didnt see anything about social media marketing
<jphilipz> if possible, i'd like to lend a hand at running the twitter account and help engage more with the community and increase the followers
<jphilipz> tried to run playonlinux on 19.10 and it crashes just creating a wine bottle
<jphilipz> https://imgur.com/mCqSsgz.png
<jphilipz> before that it had https://imgur.com/GPlDMk2.png
<jphilipz> oh okay, there is no wine32 packages in 19.10
<jphilipz> brainwash: update the bug report and adding screenshots for exo-utils and xfce4-screensaver
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-02
<bluesabre> jphilipz: Regarding marketing/twitter, you might want to email xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com or check with pleia2 here
<jphilipz> bluesabre: thanks
<knome> bug 1835023, if somebody has extra time or there's somebody looking for a relatively low-hanging fruit...
<ubottu> bug 1835023 in Xubuntu Website "cdimage.ubuntu.com flavor assets" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835023
<bluesabre> knome: as in, find somebody to push it to cdimage?
<knome> yeah, eg. follow up the process :)
<amerigena> Is 4.14pre2 in going to be included in the daily testing ISOs?
<Unit193> bluesabre: If you start working on any packages, please ping?
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-cpugraph-plugin 1.1.0 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-1-1-0-released-tp54469.html (by André Miranda)
<Unit193> Dangit, man! :P
<bluesabre> Unit193: will do
<Unit193> (Just for the next couple hours or so.)
<Unit193> xfce4-dev-tools, libxfce4util, libxfce4ui, and garcon uploaded so far.
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-03
<bluesabre> Unit193: suppose I'll pick up the power manager
<bluesabre> :)
<Unit193> Since I just pushed xfconf, that's all the base libs now.
<bluesabre> Nice
<Unit193> Unless we count xfce4-panel, but I'm doing that next anyway.
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> https://sigma.unit193.net/~unit193/xfce412.html is still super handy
<Unit193> Yeeeah. >_>
<Unit193> -DWNCK_I_KNOW_THIS_IS_UNSTABLE is just the best..
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> Unit193: picking up xfwm4
<Unit193> On thunar stuffs.
<bluesabre> Unit193: xfdesktop
<bluesabre> Unit193: picking up xfce4-settings now
<Unit193> That and -session are the only two left.
<bluesabre> nice
<Unit193> So tumbler has some interesting dbus-session-service-wrong-name errors...
<bluesabre> That's worrisome
<bluesabre> Unit193: I'll take session if you're not already working on it
<Unit193> bluesabre: You're good to go on it.
<bluesabre> Right-o
<Unit193> We're spamming the buildds. :S
<bluesabre> Xubuntu time
<Unit193> bluesabre: Right, so the question I asked earlier, about whether we were going to add light-locker to the supported seed, still sort of stands.
<bluesabre> Unit193: aha, yes, we should. Missed that one :D
<Unit193> Oh hey, right.  There's also that cpugraph release.
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-terminal 0.8.8 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-terminal-0-8-8-released-tp54471.html (by Igor Zakharov)
<Unit193> YES!
<bluesabre> lol
<Unit193> - JIT compile regexes (taken from gnome-terminal). This allows to
<Unit193> recognize longer and more complex URLs. 
<Unit193> ...Except I don't want to go through the LP buglist...You can have it if you want! :>
<bluesabre> That looks like a pretty solid release
<Unit193> Yeah, it has a few things I'm interested in, but technically I already patched mine with the biggest one.
<bluesabre> I'll pick the terminal up. I think I see a few of the related bugs
<Unit193> (It's fine, I can do it.  I'm just being lazy.)
<bluesabre> Alrighty, not gonna fight you :D
<Unit193> I'm still looking through the bugs, looks like I can close a couple unrelated to this upload, so if you'd prefer..
<bluesabre> nah, go for it
<bluesabre> I'll do cpugraph instead
<bluesabre> and then screensaver testing
<Unit193> bluesabre: Already did cpugraph.
<bluesabre> :OOOOOOOO
<bluesabre> I'll catch up the PPA tomorrow for anything remaining
<Unit193> I'll backport everything needed to staging.
<Unit193> bluesabre: Just to confirm, LP 1786185 is Xfce 10551?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786185 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal --tab resizes terminal window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786185
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10551 in General "The terminal window shouldn't change its size when making first tab" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10551
<bluesabre> Unit193: they sound the same
<Unit193> Uploaded: libxfce4util 4.13.4-0ubuntu1, libxfce4ui 4.13.6-0ubuntu1, xfce4-dev-tools 4.13.0-0ubuntu1, xfconf 4.13.8-0ubuntu1, xfce4-panel 4.13.6-0ubuntu1, thunar 1.8.7-0ubuntu1, thunar-volman 0.9.3-0ubuntu1, xfce4-appfinder 4.13.4-0ubuntu1, tumbler 0.2.5-0ubuntu1, xfce4-cpugraph-plugin 1.1.0-0ubuntu1, xfce4-terminal 0.8.8-0ubuntu1
<bluesabre> thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> The PPA spam, it was awful.
<bluesabre> Fixed the various timers with the screensaver https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-screensaver/commit/?id=2d8e1cb7b2d7fac67c0618b8980677f32ec4e5b7, will do more testing and release in a day or 2
<bluesabre> Should fix the "lock with screensaver" switch as well
<bluesabre> Testing overnight :D
<bluesabre> Yup, seems to work
<bluesabre> Will do a new release and upload tonight/tomorrow
<Unit193> So many releases. :3
<Unit193> But thanks for looking into this!  I suppose you could hold off the release and we could just grab the patch for now?
<bluesabre> Sure, we could do that
<bluesabre> I have to head out, but if you want to pull it in, that's A-OK :)
<bluesabre> knome: tsimonq2 is looking for the wallpaper-contest code... and I forgot where it is :D
<knome> hmm.
<knome> i'm not sure.
<knome> it might not be in launchpad
<knome> why you ask so hard questions?!
<knome> oh here. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-website/xubuntu-development-server/production/files/head:/contest.xubuntu.org/htdocs/wp-content/plugins/xubuntu-wallpaper-contest/
 * bluesabre is triumphant in being a pita
<knome> pita bread, mm..
<Unit193> bluesabre: Nonono, I get to be the naggy one!
<Unit193> Grumpy old man*
<knome> (:
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-05
<jphilipz> brainwash: checked software updater a few hours ago and thunar is called 'Bulk Rename' - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/431821030/Screenshot_2019-07-05_02-49-45.png
<jphilipz> added a few more screenshots of other incorrectly labeled packages - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1834798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "incorrect labels and icons pulled from .desktop files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> jphilipz: would you be able to fix that?
<brainwash> the software updater is written in python
<jphilipz> brainwash: unfortunately i wouldnt be as i dont know python :(
<jphilipz> brainwash: what would a suitable fix even look like?
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::platform:: supported-cloud: Seed ec2-hibinit-agent @ http://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform/commit/?id=9193c94af9b0ff755fdfb2ba578c3a1daa9257d4 (by Balint Reczey)
<brainwash> jphilipz: it could be that several fixes are needed
<brainwash> jphilipz: like, in the Thunar case the updater should be able to pick Thunar.desktop
<brainwash> that is a 100% match
<brainwash> ochosi: could the tasklist inactive button font be lighten up a bit? same for the background of the selected button.
<brainwash> something like https://paste.debian.net/1090407/
<brainwash> https://simon.shimmerproject.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Screenshot_2019-07-01_22-20-26.png
<brainwash> maybe a bit less intense
<brainwash> color: shade(#fcfcfc, 0.8);
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-06
<Unit193> bluesabre: So I switched the netbook to xfce4-screensaver, it does what I want it to.  Only downside I can comment on is the duration it takes for the lockscreen to pop up. :)
<ondondil> Hey guys, I just wanted to ask if you consider providing greybird theme snap? Right now snap apps look out of place on Xubuntu, with different cursor and gtk theme. I know some of you are not very enthusiastic about snaps in general but now since Canonical is planning to replace Chromium deb with snap (they already did in eoan) this issue will become more apparent for the users
<brainwash> ondondil: I thought that the theming issue was solved long ago
<ondondil> I installed Chromium in eoan yesterday and it doesn't seem to use default system theme. It looks more like adwaita to me
<ondondil> Also cursor changes to DMZ-black
<brainwash> chromium uses its own theme, doesn't it?
<Unit193> TBH Sean touches the theme stuff more than I do.
<brainwash> and how would packing a gtk theme as snap help with that anyway?
<brainwash> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/use-the-system-gtk-theme/
<ondondil> I thought that's what they did with yaru in order to solve the theming issue. I might be wrong though.
<brainwash> what a long list of comments
<brainwash> ondondil: a source would help
<brainwash> probably this https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<brainwash> "A snap that exports the GTK and icon themes used on various Linux distros."
<ondondil> Yes, I was just about to send that link
<bluesabre> HEY ALL
<bluesabre> oh caps
<bluesabre> :D
<Unit193> Oh good, now bluesabre can take care of it! :>
<bluesabre> Related to all that, https://twitter.com/m_wimpress/status/1139376489445486594
<bluesabre> basically, if we add greybird to gtk-common-themes, it will just work
<brainwash> easy
<brainwash> and elementary-xfce
<brainwash> for icons
<bluesabre> Just haven't had the time to make it happen... but if one of you want to experiment with it, please do :)
<bluesabre> brainwash: yup
<brainwash> I removed snap
<brainwash> don't plan on installing it again :)
<bluesabre> :)
<Unit193> I don't have anything snappy either.
<bluesabre> I use it for spotify, since the dependencies for that in ubuntu go away every dev cycle
<Unit193> 0_o
<bluesabre> and because my laptop is a fire hazard when running too many things in the browser
<bluesabre> it does the job... with lots of space, but at least apps load faster than they used to :D
<ondondil> Chromium is quite popular and it's going to be available only as a snap https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/06/ubuntu-devs-testing-chromium-browser.html
<bluesabre> Unit193: glad to hear the screensaver is working for you... we try to land a few performance improvements with each release :)
<bluesabre> ondondil: yeah, fair point. In general, I want to improve snaps in Xubuntu because we can and some folks are certainly using them.
<bluesabre> but as you know, we don't exactly have an army of contributors ;)
<Unit193> And I think you're the only one that has any snap background.
<ondondil> Yeah, I know and I'm thankful for what you do. I hope I'll be able to contribute to Xubuntu or Xfce one day but as of now I don't think I have enough programming experience to dive into this project
<Unit193> If it helps, I only think I'm a programmer when I'm really tired.
<ondondil> I just wanted to point that issue in case you were to busy to notice the transition to snap that Canonical is pushing ;-)
<bluesabre> ondondil: thanks :)
<bluesabre> I feel like it's basically a larger-scale test. chromium isn't default in any of the flavors, but has wide popularity, so it's an opportunity to get more folks using/testing snaps
<Unit193> Kind of figured they got tired of maintaining two large and fast releasing browsers, so are dropping the unseeded one. :3
#xubuntu-devel 2019-07-07
<guiverc> i had a crash on live test; window tells me "Unable to start web browser to open (big lp url).."  is the 'big.lp.url' in a log somewhere I can copy from?  (I can't seem to copy from close-window)
<Unit193> Just sitting on the window and hitting Ctrl+C should work, but /var/crash/ is where the crashfile is.
<guiverc> thanks Unit193, I had hoped to find it there, was a different value in .uploaded but will keep playing..
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::platform:: - update GCC seeds for GCC 9 @ http://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform/commit/?id=4908289e0d7c33bac6a6bdce0ebcb2ee6d6a101d (by Matthias Klose)
#xubuntu-devel 2020-06-29
<Unit193> Emery was hitting something like 1885444, IIRC.  His system wouldn't suspend for 30 seconds after hitting it but pm-suspend did, we narrowed it down to unattended-upgrades (again, IIRC) which he removed and that fixed the issue.
<Unit193> bluesabre: Will take a look.  Anything specific?
<bluesabre> Unit193: just letting you know, since you do most of the packaging, so a lot of the content is yours :)
<Unit193> I have a ghost post!
<Unit193> bluesabre: Oh hey that reminds me, did you want elementary-xfce backported to the PPA?
<bluesabre> Unit193: that'd be great :)
<Unit193> Wilco.
<Unit193> Also, does that mean I should make SwissBot do your stuff..?
<Unit193> Was that a subtle hint?  Have you known me to understand subtle?! :P
<Unit193> bluesabre: Lastly, are you dogfooding that PPA on focal? :3
<knome> pleia2, sorry :(
<Unit193> knome!
<knome> Unit193!
<knome> why are we shouting?!
<Unit193> ...I thought you were deaf. :3
<knome> not yet
<knome> pleia2, do you want me to try my luck with IS?
<knome> pleia2, i edited my comment re: mums. sorry.
<misko_> Popover in a panel plugin test 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_LbqaOEsy0
<pleia2> knome: thank you <3 <3
<pleia2> and regarding Canonical IS, I figured I'd follow up in their IRC channel at some point, once we've got a nice pile of tickets for them to tackle
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- Reminder: Next meeting chair is knome
#xubuntu-devel 2020-07-01
<Unit193> bluesabre: How are menulibre and mugshot?
<Unit193> Oh I didn't mention, 0.6.1-1 of -notifyd is up and now in PPA.
<bluesabre> Unit193: both could use some bug cleanups and fresh releases, but I've got a pile of Xfce updates ahead
<Unit193> Sounds busy.
<Unit193> ochosi: I suppose there won't be another release of snplugin?
<ochosi> i can do one if it helps
<ochosi> i didn't want to because i waited for ninetls to re-surface
<ochosi> but i guess i have waited long enough
<ochosi> would it help?
<Unit193> I was thinking since it's getting merged, it wouldn't see any more releases.  I believe you've done one recently, such that there's only a couple translation updates right now.
<ochosi> yeah, it will be retired properly once 4.16 is out
<ochosi> or maybe we'll keep it around for a transition window, not sure
<ochosi> but yes, it should be obsolete
#xubuntu-devel 2020-07-02
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: thunar 4.15.1 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-thunar-4-15-1-released-tp59260.html (by Alexander Schwinn-2)
<lnsantana> Hi
<lnsantana> Good night, can someone help me to clarify some doubts about the customization of the Xubuntu install?
#xubuntu-devel 2020-07-03
<Unit193> Welp.  Guess not!
<guiverc> xub groovy test & I've lost my background display, ubuntu-bug nouveau or something else (I note errs in nouveau in dmesg; TRAP_MP_EXEC/invalid_opcode which is why I'm thinking nouveau)
<knome> pleia2, sounds good re: IS :)
#xubuntu-devel 2020-07-04
<Unit193> Slow cycle, so it would appear.
#xubuntu-devel 2020-07-05
<knome> isn't the "summer" cycle always one, especially the one after LTS?
<knome> so some guy tells us he downloaded mining malware with out torrent. huh? :P
